# 7dpo symptoms



## EMandPATRICK

LMP 11/24
Estimated Ovulation 12/4-12/8
AF due 12/22
(28 day schedule)

1-3dpo - NOTHING

4dpo - Slight cramps..more like twinges.

5dpo - Dull cramps, increase in CM (lotiony)

6dpo - Same as 5dpo.

7dpo (today) - Dull cramps pulling from both right and left sides (very weird), CM still coming, and TOPS of BBs hurt.


I have been pregnant before, but it ended in m/c in February. DH and I are TTC #1, this being the first cycle. I don't remember my symptoms before the positive pregnancy test last time besides "just knowing"... so I'm kinda new at this. 

I will be starting to test tomorrow with FMU using 10miu tests. Anyone have similar symptoms? Can anyone tell me if the symptoms I've been having rule me out for a BFP this month? I have not been temping...and there has been no sign of implantation bleeding (that I know of).

THANKS IN ADVANCE!


----------



## Hoping Julie

I'm also about 7 dpo. Past couple days I've had lotiony cm, but today am more dry. Cramps have increased today to the point i was sure af would arrive (i'm still thinking it might.) Headache, bloated and heavy but not painful breasts. Also no sign of ib.


----------



## Kellysmom

I'm about 7 1/2 dpo as I ovulated late in the evening on CD 14. My BB's have been sore since 4 dpo, and have gotten decidedly worse since yesterday. I'm really bloated and gassy, and I had EWCM yesterday. My CM has since dried up. These are all really good symptoms.... but I started a progesterone cream at 3 dpo that are most likely 100% the reason for all of them. So, even though I really "feel" pregnant, I know it's too early to tell! For some stupid reason I tested today with a dollar store cheapie... BFN (I know, I know.. what was I thinking). I'll wait another couple days to test again.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Kellysmom said:


> I'm about 7 1/2 dpo as I ovulated late in the evening on CD 14. My BB's have been sore since 4 dpo, and have gotten decidedly worse since yesterday. I'm really bloated and gassy, and I had EWCM yesterday. My CM has since dried up. These are all really good symptoms.... but I started a progesterone cream at 3 dpo that are most likely 100% the reason for all of them. So, even though I really "feel" pregnant, I know it's too early to tell! For some stupid reason I tested today with a dollar store cheapie... BFN (I know, I know.. what was I thinking). I'll wait another couple days to test again.

Like


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Kellysmom said:


> I'm about 7 1/2 dpo as I ovulated late in the evening on CD 14. My BB's have been sore since 4 dpo, and have gotten decidedly worse since yesterday. I'm really bloated and gassy, and I had EWCM yesterday. My CM has since dried up. These are all really good symptoms.... but I started a progesterone cream at 3 dpo that are most likely 100% the reason for all of them. So, even though I really "feel" pregnant, I know it's too early to tell! For some stupid reason I tested today with a dollar store cheapie... BFN (I know, I know.. what was I thinking). I'll wait another couple days to test again.

Hahaha sorry.. hint ENTER by accident. I started testing today, and I wish I hadn't. It was negative (white as the snow) at about 3 minutes, but the package says to read it after 5 mins. So I set the 10miu test on the windowsill (crazy winds in NY today making it very chilly outside)...and when I went to look at it at the 5min mark.. there was a line. Well, more like a thick pink smudge where the second line would be. My heart jumped into my throat, I picked up the test, carried it into the living room to take a picture... and it was almost gone! It's completely gone now. I wanted to cry!! I never heard of tests being effected by temperature...but I guess it does :/


----------



## Kellysmom

EMandPATRICK said:


> Kellysmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm about 7 1/2 dpo as I ovulated late in the evening on CD 14. My BB's have been sore since 4 dpo, and have gotten decidedly worse since yesterday. I'm really bloated and gassy, and I had EWCM yesterday. My CM has since dried up. These are all really good symptoms.... but I started a progesterone cream at 3 dpo that are most likely 100% the reason for all of them. So, even though I really "feel" pregnant, I know it's too early to tell! For some stupid reason I tested today with a dollar store cheapie... BFN (I know, I know.. what was I thinking). I'll wait another couple days to test again.
> 
> Hahaha sorry.. hint ENTER by accident. I started testing today, and I wish I hadn't. It was negative (white as the snow) at about 3 minutes, but the package says to read it after 5 mins. So I set the 10miu test on the windowsill (crazy winds in NY today making it very chilly outside)...and when I went to look at it at the 5min mark.. there was a line. Well, more like a thick pink smudge where the second line would be. My heart jumped into my throat, I picked up the test, carried it into the living room to take a picture... and it was almost gone! It's completely gone now. I wanted to cry!! I never heard of tests being effected by temperature...but I guess it does :/Click to expand...

I've heard they can be affected by high temperatures, but not low. That is strange! Mine today was so white that the area around it was pink... it was like a white ghost line.... can't get any more negative than that! But, since we didn't get to BD the night of O, I won't be too surprised if it stays negative this cycle. Always hoping for the best though! :kiss:


----------



## sarahuk

Im with you on the cramps...been having them since just after OV! Lets hope it means something good :D


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Im with you on the cramps...been having them since just after OV! Lets hope it means something good :D

I'm keeping my fingers crossed, but it's hard to look at the glass and think it's half full 24/7 in the 2WW. Good luck!!!


----------



## sarahuk

You too!!

I know exactly what you mean though. Its hard to keep the optimism going! I lost a pregnancy at the beginning of the year through being ectopic and it feels like every month that comes that its less likely to happen. 

I guess we have to find our PMA chick! Keep us updated with the outcome? :D


----------



## sg0720

LMP 11/18
Estimated Ovulation 12/7 or 12/8
AF due about 12/22
(i have like a 33-34 day cycle)

1-3dpo - NOTHING

4dpo - Slight cramps cp High

5dpo- 7dpo - Cramping- sometimes left side. right side, and both sides CM lotion, cp High

8dpo- cramping wasnt there in the AM but it came back after i woke up from a nap. Cp high and CM lotion

.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Well ladies... I hope we all get a BFP this month, in time for Christmas and New Years! Keep me/us posted when and if you test this month! I'd love to know how it turns out for all of us!

-Emily


----------



## Krissy27

I had lots and lots of cramps and twinges with my first pregnancy. I was excited because I had the same feelings this time, except for today they went away- none at all : ( so now I don't know. Good Luck to you!


----------



## sarahuk

I was woken in the night by terrible stabbing pains down there, and today my temps were at an all cycle high, quite a big jump from yesterday! Crossing fingers for it being implantation pains :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Faint lines on 5 IC 10miu tests. Later confirmed with a frer test last night at 9dpo. Fx'd for a sticky bean...and keep track of your everyday symptoms in a notebook, such a big help! But all of your symptoms look promising...I went through (and im still going through the same thing)!


----------



## sarahuk

EMandPATRICK said:


> Faint lines on 5 IC 10miu tests. Later confirmed with a frer test last night at 9dpo. Fx'd for a sticky bean...and keep track of your everyday symptoms in a notebook, such a big help! But all of your symptoms look promising...I went through (and im still going through the same thing)!

YAYYYYYYYYYY!!! Massive congrats hun!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Faint lines on 5 IC 10miu tests. Later confirmed with a frer test last night at 9dpo. Fx'd for a sticky bean...and keep track of your everyday symptoms in a notebook, such a big help! But all of your symptoms look promising...I went through (and im still going through the same thing)!
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYY!!! Massive congrats hun!Click to expand...

How many dpo are you sarah?


----------



## sarahuk

Im 9dpo today. Internet cheapy threw up only what i think was an evap :) Got a few left so will keep testing...i have a 13 day LP so hopefully nothing comes!! x


----------



## Annabel

Lmp 26th nov
Est o date 10-11th
Af due 26th ish

3dpo small/tiny amount of brown spotting
4dpo bit more blood but pink this time. Not sleeping. Crampy pains in tummy n shooting pains in boobs
5dpo tiny amount of brown spotting more cramps
6dpo dry. Bloated still not able to sleep crying watching 'I didn't know I was pregnant'
7dpo really sore boobs n bloated n cramps, crying watching 'Fred claus'

Sounds like period to me, apart from the brown discharge!


----------



## Annabel

EMandPATRICK said:


> Faint lines on 5 IC 10miu tests. Later confirmed with a frer test last night at 9dpo. Fx'd for a sticky bean...and keep track of your everyday symptoms in a notebook, such a big help! But all of your symptoms look promising...I went through (and im still going through the same thing)!

Congratulations!! ;)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Hi ladies! Can I jump in here? I'm 6dpo today and here are my symptoms so far...

1 dpo - n/a
2 dpo - ewcm
3 dpo - vivid dream, white creamy cm, ewcm, stuffy nose, cramps
4 dpo - restless sleep, forgetfullness!
5 dpo - blood in tissue after blowing nose, increased creamy cm (lotion like, thicker than normal), increased appetite, tired
6 dpo - lotion like creamy cm

I have next to no symptoms compared the the last 2 months (but those were both bfn) and I usually have lots of PMS signs by now and I have none!! FX no signs are a good sign!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Im 9dpo today. Internet cheapy threw up only what i think was an evap :) Got a few left so will keep testing...i have a 13 day LP so hopefully nothing comes!! x

I am a POAS addict.. and coming from me, take a test every morning with FMU with the ones you have left. The first one I took looked like an evap line, but the next morning there was a tinge of color..and it kept getting darker from there! Think good thoughts, and keep testing :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Krissy27 said:


> I had lots and lots of cramps and twinges with my first pregnancy. I was excited because I had the same feelings this time, except for today they went away- none at all : ( so now I don't know. Good Luck to you!

Anything yet Krissy?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Annabel said:


> Lmp 26th nov
> Est o date 10-11th
> Af due 26th ish
> 
> 3dpo small/tiny amount of brown spotting
> 4dpo bit more blood but pink this time. Not sleeping. Crampy pains in tummy n shooting pains in boobs
> 5dpo tiny amount of brown spotting more cramps
> 6dpo dry. Bloated still not able to sleep crying watching 'I didn't know I was pregnant'
> 7dpo really sore boobs n bloated n cramps, crying watching 'Fred claus'
> 
> Sounds like period to me, apart from the brown discharge!

Wow.. to me sounds like BABY. I'm the the "gate-keeper" to your vagina (haha sorry), but spotting occuring a week before AF isn't normal for me - is it for you?? I have been so irritable the past few days, and emotions come in all different sizes, so the crying could be a good sign too!!! Keep me posted :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Hi ladies! Can I jump in here? I'm 6dpo today and here are my symptoms so far...
> 
> 1 dpo - n/a
> 2 dpo - ewcm
> 3 dpo - vivid dream, white creamy cm, ewcm, stuffy nose, cramps
> 4 dpo - restless sleep, forgetfullness!
> 5 dpo - blood in tissue after blowing nose, increased creamy cm (lotion like, thicker than normal), increased appetite, tired
> 6 dpo - lotion like creamy cm
> 
> I have next to no symptoms compared the the last 2 months (but those were both bfn) and I usually have lots of PMS signs by now and I have none!! FX no signs are a good sign!!

Alright.. I completely forgot about adding a bloody nose to my symptoms!!! However, I hadn't blown my nose... and I also haven't had a bloody nose in YEARS. I've read that bloody noses can be a symptom of pregnancy :thumbup:
But enough about me, and more about your post- All of that looks good!!! At about 6dpo my CM started to dry up a bit (still present, but drys quick). As for an increased appetite, I know that mine comes and goes. I went like 8 hours yesterday without eating.. I was not interested! But then the nausea started so I had to start nibbling. Make sure you keep something in your tummy! 

I hope the best, and it all sounds really good! Remember.. only you know whats normal for your body! Keep me up to date, and make sure you keep track of those symptoms!


----------



## blessme

Hey ladies!

I was browsing this thread and wanted to tell you my symptoms when I was ttc. I had the cramps, twinges, sweat in my sleep and woke up with really red cheeks, my boobs didn't hurt and I had no bleeding, I had vivid dreams and a metallic taste in my mouth. Also had a stuffy nose, but it was December!. I tested around 9 dpo and got what I thought were evap lines, tested 13dpo and got my positive! Bubsie is now almost 4 months old!

Babydust to all!!!!!


----------



## Annabel

EMandPATRICK said:


> Annabel said:
> 
> 
> Lmp 26th nov
> Est o date 10-11th
> Af due 26th ish
> 
> 3dpo small/tiny amount of brown spotting
> 4dpo bit more blood but pink this time. Not sleeping. Crampy pains in tummy n shooting pains in boobs
> 5dpo tiny amount of brown spotting more cramps
> 6dpo dry. Bloated still not able to sleep crying watching 'I didn't know I was pregnant'
> 7dpo really sore boobs n bloated n cramps, crying watching 'Fred claus'
> 
> Sounds like period to me, apart from the brown discharge!
> 
> Wow.. to me sounds like BABY. I'm the the "gate-keeper" to your vagina (haha sorry), but spotting occuring a week before AF isn't normal for me - is it for you?? I have been so irritable the past few days, and emotions come in all different sizes, so the crying could be a good sign too!!! Keep me posted :)Click to expand...

haha! I read your post, and caved in and took a test, very silly at 8dpo, it was negative :( It was a first response too!! :wacko: So Im probably out this month, If I can I will try and wait until xmas eve before I test again! :)

Also, don't ever have spotting, I thought my period was coming early, but since that no more discharge. Sorry feel gross telling you about that! ;/


----------



## sarahuk

Tested this morning and thought i could see a shadow of something in the background...within the 5 mins...but it was so damn feint that i couldnt tell if it really was a line or not, or just a shadow, or even if it was a line whether it was an evap. SO, im telling myself that today was a bfn, telling myself it was stark white so hope doesnt creep in, and that ill test again tomorrow.

On a plus point, fertility friend says i have a triphastic pattern..hope that turns into something good!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Annabel said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annabel said:
> 
> 
> Lmp 26th nov
> Est o date 10-11th
> Af due 26th ish
> 
> 3dpo small/tiny amount of brown spotting
> 4dpo bit more blood but pink this time. Not sleeping. Crampy pains in tummy n shooting pains in boobs
> 5dpo tiny amount of brown spotting more cramps
> 6dpo dry. Bloated still not able to sleep crying watching 'I didn't know I was pregnant'
> 7dpo really sore boobs n bloated n cramps, crying watching 'Fred claus'
> 
> Sounds like period to me, apart from the brown discharge!
> 
> Wow.. to me sounds like BABY. I'm the the "gate-keeper" to your vagina (haha sorry), but spotting occuring a week before AF isn't normal for me - is it for you?? I have been so irritable the past few days, and emotions come in all different sizes, so the crying could be a good sign too!!! Keep me posted :)Click to expand...
> 
> haha! I read your post, and caved in and took a test, very silly at 8dpo, it was negative :( It was a first response too!! :wacko: So Im probably out this month, If I can I will try and wait until xmas eve before I test again! :)
> 
> Also, don't ever have spotting, I thought my period was coming early, but since that no more discharge. Sorry feel gross telling you about that! ;/Click to expand...

Awww.. don't feel OUT yet! My test (10miu) was negative at 8dpo!!!! I didn't get a faint line until 9dpo!!! Don't feel gross talking about CM on here.. haha I used to- until I saw EVERYONE did. I guess since we will never meet eachother, there is no reason to feel embarrassed! My discharge is minimal today, but the tests are still getting darker!!! 

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, and I still think you have a good shot at getting that BFP this month!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Being in a wicked bad mood and not wanting to be around anyone is more of a PMS sign isn't it? I'm struggling today!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Tested this morning and thought i could see a shadow of something in the background...within the 5 mins...but it was so damn feint that i couldnt tell if it really was a line or not, or just a shadow, or even if it was a line whether it was an evap. SO, im telling myself that today was a bfn, telling myself it was stark white so hope doesnt creep in, and that ill test again tomorrow.
> 
> On a plus point, fertility friend says i have a triphastic pattern..hope that turns into something good!!

Well let's see.. you are 10dpo today, right? It still may be to early... to get a faint positive. Next time you test, take a picture of it... we can try to tweak it, maybe we will be able to see something :coffee:

Good luck!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Ill be usng an internet cheapy tomorrow no doubt so ill post it up!


----------



## akilgore2012

blessme said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I was browsing this thread and wanted to tell you my symptoms when I was ttc. I had the cramps, twinges, sweat in my sleep and woke up with really red cheeks, my boobs didn't hurt and I had no bleeding, I had vivid dreams and a metallic taste in my mouth. Also had a stuffy nose, but it was December!. I tested around 9 dpo and got what I thought were evap lines, tested 13dpo and got my positive! Bubsie is now almost 4 months old!
> 
> Babydust to all!!!!!

Your post made me so giddy despite my bad mood!

I have had the twinges and slight cramps along with the most ridiculous night sweats despite the fact that it was 66*F in the house! Then the past few days I have been having extremely vivid dreams!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Annabel

Well I just have been looking at my charts from the last time I was TTC. I got a BFP on cycle day 23. This month Im on cycle day 24 and had a BFN, so Im thinking Im definitely out this month!! :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Annabel said:


> Well I just have been looking at my charts from the last time I was TTC. I got a BFP on cycle day 23. This month Im on cycle day 24 and had a BFN, so Im thinking Im definitely out this month!! :(

You never know hun, each baby implants at different times! With my son I got my bfp at 10dpo and it was super dark!! So I tested at 10dpo with my daugher and it was so light I almost couldn't see anything at all...I had to wait 2 more days and then I saw the line for sure. It all depends when the egg implants so don't loose hope until the witch comes! :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

Annabel said:


> Well I just have been looking at my charts from the last time I was TTC. I got a BFP on cycle day 23. This month Im on cycle day 24 and had a BFN, so Im thinking Im definitely out this month!! :(

I would say not really...every pregnancy is different, as is the way our bodies handle it...dont rule yourself out yet :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Ill be usng an internet cheapy tomorrow no doubt so ill post it up!

Just wanted to tell you that that internet cheapies I have aren't showing a big progression everyday with FMU. BUT I have a few FRERs and those are showing darker lines every time I take one. And I finally took a digital... PREGNANT. 

So if it comes back negative, don't be too discouraged. It might take longer.. 

Still gonna hope for a BFP for you, and no AF!!!!


----------



## andsosoddy

I'm really bloated and gassy, and I had EWCM yesterday.


----------



## lildebs

is sneezing a symptom...ive sneezed at least 3 times a day in the last week...lol


----------



## Rebandy11

Hello, 
Hope i'm not butting in..
have been having cramps since right after O currently on 8dpo, also back ache almost every night and sore BBs. Congrats on the :bfp: Gives me hope


----------



## Annabel

Well Im definitely out for this month. I got a heavy feeling in my tummy last night, and there was the witch this morning. :( Early!? 

At least now I know before christmas, so I can just enjoy Christmas and start again in the new year. That when we had officially planned to start TTC, so thats whats keeping me hopeful!

Good luck to others, hope you get your BFP this month! xx


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

:( I'm sorry Annabel :hugs:


----------



## sarahuk

EMandPATRICK said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ill be usng an internet cheapy tomorrow no doubt so ill post it up!
> 
> Just wanted to tell you that that internet cheapies I have aren't showing a big progression everyday with FMU. BUT I have a few FRERs and those are showing darker lines every time I take one. And I finally took a digital... PREGNANT.
> 
> So if it comes back negative, don't be too discouraged. It might take longer..
> 
> Still gonna hope for a BFP for you, and no AF!!!!Click to expand...

Sorry Annabel that she showed up early :(

Im still hoping...but pma is definitely dwindling a little. Another IC this morning and another bfn. I know its only early though, since im only 11dpo theres still time. My temps took another hike up this morning so dont know what the hell is going on.

Going to get some store tests in the morning so will hopefully get something then. Cross everything for me!!


----------



## andreabeth

Hello girls!
I am 7dpo.

1-3 dpo massive cramping, bloating, backache
4-5 dpo uterine twinges, creamy cervical mucus, high closed medium cervix, STARVING
6-7 dpo left cramps, HMC cervix, creamy CM

That's all! Baby blessings to all~ xoxo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Ill be usng an internet cheapy tomorrow no doubt so ill post it up!
> 
> Just wanted to tell you that that internet cheapies I have aren't showing a big progression everyday with FMU. BUT I have a few FRERs and those are showing darker lines every time I take one. And I finally took a digital... PREGNANT.
> 
> So if it comes back negative, don't be too discouraged. It might take longer..
> 
> Still gonna hope for a BFP for you, and no AF!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry Annabel that she showed up early :(
> 
> Im still hoping...but pma is definitely dwindling a little. Another IC this morning and another bfn. I know its only early though, since im only 11dpo theres still time. My temps took another hike up this morning so dont know what the hell is going on.
> 
> Going to get some store tests in the morning so will hopefully get something then. Cross everything for me!!Click to expand...


I'm really starting to dislike internet cheapies. I thought it was such a good idea, but now I really only think they are good for faint lines..or no lines.

Good luck Sarah, I'm really rooting for a BFP for yah!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

andreabeth said:


> Hello girls!
> I am 7dpo.
> 
> 1-3 dpo massive cramping, bloating, backache
> 4-5 dpo uterine twinges, creamy cervical mucus, high closed medium cervix, STARVING
> 6-7 dpo left cramps, HMC cervix, creamy CM
> 
> That's all! Baby blessings to all~ xoxo

Does measuring the position of your cervix help? I have never done it- don't really know how. 

Good luck, when are you going to start to test?


----------



## Annabel

Ekk, I think I spoke to soon! Witch isn't here!?! I thought it was the witch as when I wiped this morning it was pink, especially after the heavy feeling in my tummy last night. However, Ive had no discharge since... My boobs are still tender, and do achy quite abit, it feels like its my ribs and my back aches too..

So for now I think Im still in, see what tomorrow brings though?
xx


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Annabel said:


> Ekk, I think I spoke to soon! Witch isn't here!?! I thought it was the witch as when I wiped this morning it was pink, especially after the heavy feeling in my tummy last night. However, Ive had no discharge since... My boobs are still tender, and do achy quite abit, it feels like its my ribs and my back aches too..
> 
> So for now I think Im still in, see what tomorrow brings though?
> xx

Yayyy! Hoping the best!!!


----------



## AlbanyBaby

Hi all!

I'm new here. Found this site while I was googling my symptoms. I'm 6DPO and super nauseous and have heartburn. Hoping it's not all in my head. Fingers crossed for everyone.

I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Saturday.


----------



## Annabel

AlbanyBaby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new here. Found this site while I was googling my symptoms. I'm 6DPO and super nauseous and have heartburn. Hoping it's not all in my head. Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Saturday.

Hello and Welcome!!! Good luck hun!! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahuk

Anabel thats great news! Maybe its just Pip snuggling in nice!

Em - You give me atleast a little hope back...bless yah <3. I started to think you were right about the IC so went and bought the proper tests this afternoon. Did one with SMU held for 4 hours and it matched the IC. So, gunna put the IC back in the cupboard and stick with the others I have. Doubt ill test tomorrow and go for 13dpo instead...cant face another bfn! 

x


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Anabel thats great news! Maybe its just Pip snuggling in nice!
> 
> Em - You give me atleast a little hope back...bless yah <3. I started to think you were right about the IC so went and bought the proper tests this afternoon. Did one with SMU held for 4 hours and it matched the IC. So, gunna put the IC back in the cupboard and stick with the others I have. Doubt ill test tomorrow and go for 13dpo instead...cant face another bfn!
> 
> x

Continue to keep us posted, when I read what you are going through...the suspense kills me! Keep in mind some people don't test positive until after the expected day of AF.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

AlbanyBaby said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I'm new here. Found this site while I was googling my symptoms. I'm 6DPO and super nauseous and have heartburn. Hoping it's not all in my head. Fingers crossed for everyone.
> 
> I'm going to try to hold off on testing until Saturday.

Welcome to our group! I am pretty sure we all found this website by blocking symptoms! Good luck, by the way...what Albany are you from?


----------



## Rebandy11

Since 1dpo-bloated, cramps, tender breasts(getting worse daily), CRAMPS which i have never had before AF before.

Since-4dpo Backache every night, interfering with sleep.

My cramps have eased up a little. Not due for :witch: till monday. But the backache is still raging on. 

CM is still very watery.

:dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Suspence is killing me too Em!! Never had so much going on all at the same chart, or a more positive looking chart. But then, I tend to be the oddball in stuff like that. So many charts with triphastic are positive, but ill defo be negative! :D

AF pains, very light atm. But the pinching pain on my sides is reminding me there is still hope!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Suspence is killing me too Em!! Never had so much going on all at the same chart, or a more positive looking chart. But then, I tend to be the oddball in stuff like that. So many charts with triphastic are positive, but ill defo be negative! :D
> 
> AF pains, very light atm. But the pinching pain on my sides is reminding me there is still hope!

Anything today Sarah?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

9dpo today, I had cramps all day yesterday and felt wet all day, like AF was coming but everytime I would go check it was just watery cm. More of that today too...some girls are saying my chart looks triphasic too...testing in 3 days and it seems so far away!!

EM was your CP high before you tested? Mine was high this morning and it NEVER is before AF!!


----------



## sarahuk

Oh Aye Em...a little temp drop and much af cramps!!! So pissed off.

OH, and another bfn. At 12dpo my heart is screaming im out even though my head is saying that there is still a chance at 12dpo.

Im so bummed seeing as this is the month where everything just seemed to line up. If im not pregnant..then why all the symptoms and the nausea. I really dont wanna be hitting up a doctor lol.

I guess im just fedup. Been such a hard rollercoaster this year and when I lost the pregnancy earlier in the year I picked myself up by saying id be preggo again by christmas/year out. Looking like I lied to mahself!

Hows things going with you chick?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Rebandy11 said:


> Since 1dpo-bloated, cramps, tender breasts(getting worse daily), CRAMPS which i have never had before AF before.
> 
> Since-4dpo Backache every night, interfering with sleep.
> 
> My cramps have eased up a little. Not due for :witch: till monday. But the backache is still raging on.
> 
> CM is still very watery.
> 
> :dust:

I have had a backache all day today and haven't been sleeping very well at night either, normally I sleep very well. I am also having watery cm every day. When do you think you'll test? I'm trying to hold out till Sat. if I can...going to be the longest 3 days of my life, lol!


----------



## Rebandy11

[/QUOTE]

I have had a backache all day today and haven't been sleeping very well at night either, normally I sleep very well. I am also having watery cm every day. When do you think you'll test? I'm trying to hold out till Sat. if I can...going to be the longest 3 days of my life, lol![/QUOTE]

Lol I ended up testing yesterday, mid day, cause i went to the store and picked a box of tests up, and it happend to come with an extra free one so i thought what the hell, of course it was a :bfn: and i started spotting a little yesterday night, Af isnt due for another 5 days so it could be IB but im not gonna get my hopes up, but temp was up this morning so i'm not giving up hope. If she hasnt fully come by Sunday I'll test again. What about you?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Rebandy11 said:


> Lol I ended up testing yesterday, mid day, cause i went to the store and picked a box of tests up, and it happend to come with an extra free one so i thought what the hell, of course it was a :bfn: and i started spotting a little yesterday night, Af isnt due for another 5 days so it could be IB but im not gonna get my hopes up, but temp was up this morning so i'm not giving up hope. If she hasnt fully come by Sunday I'll test again. What about you?

Ooo that sounds like IB!!! FX for you hun!! :hugs: I am only 9dpo so I'm waiting until Sat to test, I'll be 12 dpo then and that is when I am expecting AF....hopefully she doesn't show!!


----------



## sarahuk

Yeah 5 days before is right on schedule for implantation!


----------



## Leinzlove

1cre8tivgrl said:


> 9dpo today, I had cramps all day yesterday and felt wet all day, like AF was coming but everytime I would go check it was just watery cm. More of that today too...some girls are saying my chart looks triphasic too...testing in 3 days and it seems so far away!!
> 
> EM was your CP high before you tested? Mine was high this morning and it NEVER is before AF!!




Rebandy11 said:


> Since 1dpo-bloated, cramps, tender breasts(getting worse daily), CRAMPS which i have never had before AF before.
> 
> Since-4dpo Backache every night, interfering with sleep.
> 
> My cramps have eased up a little. Not due for :witch: till monday. But the backache is still raging on.
> 
> CM is still very watery.
> 
> :dust:

Ok Ladies I'm with you! Trying so hard to wait the 3 days until testing. This 2ww is driving me crazy.

1 dpo: Nothing
2 dpo: Increased Watery CM
3 dpo: Increased Watery CM
4 dpo: Vivid Dream, increased Watery CM, Itchy Breasts
5 dpo: Increased Watery CM, Itchy Breasts
6 dpo: Increased Watery CM, Itchy Breasts, Mild Cramping, Fatigue
7 dpo: Increased Watery Cm, Itchy Breasts, Mild Cramping, Fatigue
8 dpo: Mild Cramping, Increased CM, Sore Boobs, Fatigue
9 dpo: Mild cramping, Increased CM, Sore Boobs, Fatigue
10 dpo: Mild Cramping, Sore Boobs, Increased CM, Fatigue
11 dpo: Mild Cramping, Pregnancy Brain, Full feeling boobs, Increased CM, Fatigue

I also thought I'd share my Pregnancy 2ww symptoms that resulted in my now 8 month old daughter...

1 dpo: None
2 dpo: None
3 dpo: None
4 dpo: Cramps, Soreness, Fatigue
5 dpo: Cramps, Fatigue
6 dpo: Car Sick, Cramps, Increased CM, Fatigue
7 dpo: Increased CM, Cramps, Fatigue, Frequent Urination
8 dpo: Increased CM, Cramps, Fatigue, Frequent Urination, Sore Boobs, Hunger
9 dpo: Increased CM, cramps, fatigue, Frequent Urination, Sore Boobs
10 dpo: Faint :bfp:


----------



## Rebandy11

My update for the day :blush:

currently 11 dpo had brown spotting off and on today but only when i wiped not on my liner that i was wearing just in case, cramps still but not severe like AF cramps. Backache only when im laying down and bbs still pretty sore. Other then being hungry every hour on the hour not much has changed, although my CP is a lot lower then i have noticed before. Hope these next few days go by fast 

:dust:


----------



## amit_sharma

No sorry....


----------



## andreabeth

I am not testing till after the first of the year. I want to wait and see if AF shows up.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

12 dpo today, started spotting brown yesterday and am again this morning. Temp went up a little bit but I still think AF will arrive tomorrow right on schedule. AF always starts with 2 days of brown spotting...ugh, I had everything right this month, I thought for sure I was prego...even had a tripshaic chart! :( So gutted!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Same bout..last month had triphastic chart and a bucket of symptoms...sorry chick :(


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

AF arrived yesterday morning...finally :(


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Oh Aye Em...a little temp drop and much af cramps!!! So pissed off.
> 
> OH, and another bfn. At 12dpo my heart is screaming im out even though my head is saying that there is still a chance at 12dpo.
> 
> Im so bummed seeing as this is the month where everything just seemed to line up. If im not pregnant..then why all the symptoms and the nausea. I really dont wanna be hitting up a doctor lol.
> 
> I guess im just fedup. Been such a hard rollercoaster this year and when I lost the pregnancy earlier in the year I picked myself up by saying id be preggo again by christmas/year out. Looking like I lied to mahself!
> 
> Hows things going with you chick?

Things were great, until I let my mind get the best of me.. I started looking into why my FRER lines weren't getting darker. I called in for blood work- and it was 6! I was having an early miscarriage... or chemical. Same friggin' thing. Either way I'm back at square one, and its frustrating. Be my buddy for January??


----------



## Looneycarter

Hi I'm 6dpo!!!
1dpo-cramps/bd
2dpo-cramps,creamy lotion like cm/bd
3dpo-twinges,same cm
4dpo-pulling on my left side,same cm,vivid dreams
5dpo-cramps/same cm,vivid dreams
6dpo-cramps/moody/same cm


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am so sorry EM :hugs2:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I am so sorry EM :hugs2:

It's ok. There must have been a reason why it didn't stick. I just hope it was a damn good one!

Ovulation starts for me in 3 days... we'll be getting down to business :)


----------



## Rebandy11

That is a major bummer:growlmad:


----------



## dreamofabump

EMandPATRICK said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry EM :hugs2:
> 
> It's ok. There must have been a reason why it didn't stick. I just hope it was a damn good one!
> 
> Ovulation starts for me in 3 days... we'll be getting down to business :)Click to expand...

im new on this thead and im sorri to hear the news. its good that u girls are all so positive. as i started to lose hope but the more i read the more i start to feel positive :thumbup: i hope u dont mind me joinin. im meant to be ovulating tomoz but by the signs my body has given me i think im 6dpo. heres what ive felt so far

1dpo - twinges on right side

3-5 dpo - more twinges n slight pain lower down bit lik af gonna show

6 dpo (today) - lots of creamy CM



but as i said from my chart i should be ovulation tomoz but i dont think i will i really hope its not af getting ready to show herself early. im sooo confused :wacko:

just to add my cycle was onli 14 day long last month it usally 33. 


sorri for the essay :blush:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

dreamofabump said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I am so sorry EM :hugs2:
> 
> It's ok. There must have been a reason why it didn't stick. I just hope it was a damn good one!
> 
> Ovulation starts for me in 3 days... we'll be getting down to business :)Click to expand...
> 
> im new on this thead and im sorri to hear the news. its good that u girls are all so positive. as i started to lose hope but the more i read the more i start to feel positive :thumbup: i hope u dont mind me joinin. im meant to be ovulating tomoz but by the signs my body has given me i think im 6dpo. heres what ive felt so far
> 
> 1dpo - twinges on right side
> 
> 3-5 dpo - more twinges n slight pain lower down bit lik af gonna show
> 
> 6 dpo (today) - lots of creamy CM
> 
> 
> 
> but as i said from my chart i should be ovulation tomoz but i dont think i will i really hope its not af getting ready to show herself early. im sooo confused :wacko:
> 
> just to add my cycle was onli 14 day long last month it usally 33.
> 
> 
> sorri for the essay :blush:Click to expand...

Have you tried taking an ovulation test? I just bought some online to help pinpoint the day of O. Good luck, I can tell you that creamy CM is also a sign of impending ovulation. Check it tomorrow and see if it becomes more like egg whites. If it does, then you are probably about to ovulate. Continue to BD until you are sure your fertile window has past :)


----------



## dreamofabump

THANKX EMandpatrick. yeah ive ordered preseed ovulation test n preg test online they should be here by next week. i did use them a few months ago wen my cycle were all ova the place n never got a positive so gave up using them. but if i dont get a :bfp: this month. i will be using them togeva next month :thumbup: x


----------



## EMandPATRICK

dreamofabump said:


> THANKX EMandpatrick. yeah ive ordered preseed ovulation test n preg test online they should be here by next week. i did use them a few months ago wen my cycle were all ova the place n never got a positive so gave up using them. but if i dont get a :bfp: this month. i will be using them togeva next month :thumbup: x

Sounds like a good plan!!! I start the ovulation process tomorrow...so I'm hoping my order of indicators will be there then! 

Good luck, and let me know how it works out!


----------



## Afamilygal

sorry to interrupt, was reading this thread and saw the last few posts... Im sorry EM, I was so sad to hear your news :( but hopefully you will get your sticky bean v. soon! 
GL to all of you!


----------



## dreamofabump

EMandPATRICK said:


> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> THANKX EMandpatrick. yeah ive ordered preseed ovulation test n preg test online they should be here by next week. i did use them a few months ago wen my cycle were all ova the place n never got a positive so gave up using them. but if i dont get a :bfp: this month. i will be using them togeva next month :thumbup: x
> 
> Sounds like a good plan!!! I start the ovulation process tomorrow...so I'm hoping my order of indicators will be there then!
> 
> Good luck, and let me know how it works out!Click to expand...

you to hun were keep each other posted. baby dust to u and hopefully your new sticky bean very soon :thumbup:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> sorry to interrupt, was reading this thread and saw the last few posts... Im sorry EM, I was so sad to hear your news :( but hopefully you will get your sticky bean v. soon!
> GL to all of you!

Aw! Thank you for stopping in! 

Last month was our first month trying. We know it might be a long road to travel to get that sticky bean we want... but we are determined to have fun trying :haha:

I have started using an ovulation predictor this month to hopefully help our chances of pinpointing the day, we'll see! I have always been good at "knowing" when it was happening... I usually have all the signs. But I figured any little bit helps!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

dreamofabump said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> THANKX EMandpatrick. yeah ive ordered preseed ovulation test n preg test online they should be here by next week. i did use them a few months ago wen my cycle were all ova the place n never got a positive so gave up using them. but if i dont get a :bfp: this month. i will be using them togeva next month :thumbup: x
> 
> Sounds like a good plan!!! I start the ovulation process tomorrow...so I'm hoping my order of indicators will be there then!
> 
> Good luck, and let me know how it works out!Click to expand...
> 
> you to hun were keep each other posted. baby dust to u and hopefully your new sticky bean very soon :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks!!! First ovulation test- pee'd on! hahaha.. there is a line, but not as dark as the control, so according to the instructions I am to consider it a negative. Oh well... :sex: anyway, because it's fun!!! :haha: .... and of course because sperm can survive up to 4 days in a womens body. I plan on conducting a marathon in my uterus and fallopian tubes starting tonight :winkwink:


----------



## dreamofabump

i wish there was a test u can do that would tell u if af was comin lol then id b able to hav a large glass of wine xx


----------



## EMandPATRICK

dreamofabump said:


> i wish there was a test u can do that would tell u if af was comin lol then id b able to hav a large glass of wine xx[/QUOTE}]
> 
> 
> how many dpo are you??


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> sorry to interrupt, was reading this thread and saw the last few posts... Im sorry EM, I was so sad to hear your news :( but hopefully you will get your sticky bean v. soon!
> GL to all of you!
> 
> Aw! Thank you for stopping in!
> 
> Last month was our first month trying. We know it might be a long road to travel to get that sticky bean we want... but we are determined to have fun trying :haha:
> 
> I have started using an ovulation predictor this month to hopefully help our chances of pinpointing the day, we'll see! I have always been good at "knowing" when it was happening... I usually have all the signs. But I figured any little bit helps!!!Click to expand...

My cycles are mental so I bought a cbfm and I love it. It really takes away a lot of the guess work with me and helps keep me sane (relatively) ;)

they are expensive :( but I like it and believe it works. I havent gotten pg yet for a few reasons, I had a uterine septum I just had removed ANE stage 3 endometriosis so I havent gotten pg since my mc BUT I know 3 women who have used the cbfm mutiple times and gotten pg so I know the little sucker works... :) but OPKs are nifty too. (I use those too- spaz)


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dreamofabump said:
> 
> 
> THANKX EMandpatrick. yeah ive ordered preseed ovulation test n preg test online they should be here by next week. i did use them a few months ago wen my cycle were all ova the place n never got a positive so gave up using them. but if i dont get a :bfp: this month. i will be using them togeva next month :thumbup: x
> 
> Sounds like a good plan!!! I start the ovulation process tomorrow...so I'm hoping my order of indicators will be there then!
> 
> Good luck, and let me know how it works out!Click to expand...
> 
> you to hun were keep each other posted. baby dust to u and hopefully your new sticky bean very soon :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!!! First ovulation test- pee'd on! hahaha.. there is a line, but not as dark as the control, so according to the instructions I am to consider it a negative. Oh well... :sex: anyway, because it's fun!!! :haha: .... and of course because sperm can survive up to 4 days in a womens body. I plan on conducting a marathon in my uterus and fallopian tubes starting tonight :winkwink:Click to expand...

have fun!!! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> sorry to interrupt, was reading this thread and saw the last few posts... Im sorry EM, I was so sad to hear your news :( but hopefully you will get your sticky bean v. soon!
> GL to all of you!
> 
> Aw! Thank you for stopping in!
> 
> Last month was our first month trying. We know it might be a long road to travel to get that sticky bean we want... but we are determined to have fun trying :haha:
> 
> I have started using an ovulation predictor this month to hopefully help our chances of pinpointing the day, we'll see! I have always been good at "knowing" when it was happening... I usually have all the signs. But I figured any little bit helps!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My cycles are mental so I bought a cbfm and I love it. It really takes away a lot of the guess work with me and helps keep me sane (relatively) ;)
> 
> they are expensive :( but I like it and believe it works. I havent gotten pg yet for a few reasons, I had a uterine septum I just had removed ANE stage 3 endometriosis so I havent gotten pg since my mc BUT I know 3 women who have used the cbfm mutiple times and gotten pg so I know the little sucker works... :) but OPKs are nifty too. (I use those too- spaz)Click to expand...


HAHA... let me guess.. you are a POAS addict too!?


----------



## Afamilygal

ha ha! how DID you know?! :)


----------



## dreamofabump

i no this is on a different subject but i had to tell u all cause im SOOO happy :happydance: basically when i had my gyno appointment 4 weeks ago my BMI was 31.9 and my gyno said that if it isnt under 30 wen i see her next (which is next friday) she will not be putting me on any meds untill i lose the weight. so i cut out all bread and watched what i ate but didnt go on a diet as such as i neva stick to them. anyway today i thought s**t i best go gym n lose this weight (relising my appointments next week) decided to do my bmi while i was there and boom 28.4.... ive lost just over a stone in weight. i just brust out crying (happiness). so ladies plz keep ur fingers crossed that she will put me on some sort of meds to help me get my :bfp: XX


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh wow! Dreamofabump, that is great news!!! congrats, that can't have been easy. got my fingers x'd that you get some good meds asap! what kind of meds we talking here? I'm sure theres a good reason for this but I am just curious, If you have pcos and they also want you to lose weight, why not put you on metformin?


----------



## dreamofabump

Afamilygal said:


> Oh wow! Dreamofabump, that is great news!!! congrats, that can't have been easy. got my fingers x'd that you get some good meds asap! what kind of meds we talking here? I'm sure theres a good reason for this but I am just curious, If you have pcos and they also want you to lose weight, why not put you on metformin?

it wasnt that easy because xmas day i love my mums dinner n i had to cut back :growlmad: but ov worth it :winkwink: metformin???? soz babe what is that n whats it do? my gyno said to me that she will not put me on any meds until my BMI was under 30. i think we may be talking clomid but im not sure. because we didnt even go into that side of things she basically said that it was my weight that is stopping me from getting pregnant and ovulating and if i lost the weight id get my BFP. xxxx so im pushing mnyself so hard


----------



## Afamilygal

I am pre diabetic and have been put on metformin to help me ovulate more regularly and help with my insulin resistance. They were reluctant to put me on it since I am underweight (also can cause ovulation problems) and it causes a lot of women to loss weight. BUT since I am having a better time with my blood sugar I can eat carbs and so I haven't lost too much. But some women loss a LOT, talk to you Dr about it.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

dreamofabump said:


> i no this is on a different subject but i had to tell u all cause im SOOO happy :happydance: basically when i had my gyno appointment 4 weeks ago my BMI was 31.9 and my gyno said that if it isnt under 30 wen i see her next (which is next friday) she will not be putting me on any meds untill i lose the weight. so i cut out all bread and watched what i ate but didnt go on a diet as such as i neva stick to them. anyway today i thought s**t i best go gym n lose this weight (relising my appointments next week) decided to do my bmi while i was there and boom 28.4.... ive lost just over a stone in weight. i just brust out crying (happiness). so ladies plz keep ur fingers crossed that she will put me on some sort of meds to help me get my :bfp: XX

Wow!!! see.. that right there, is will-power! Congratulations! I really hope you get that BFP!!!:thumbup:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> ha ha! how DID you know?! :)

Oh just a guess! A POAS addict will notice the signs of another POAS addict :)


----------



## dreamofabump

any more up dates ladies xx


----------



## Afamilygal

I started spotting today :( Im 10 dpo so its AF on the way.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I started spotting today :( Im 10 dpo so its AF on the way.

10dpo??? how long are your cycles?? for me.. spotting at 10dpo would be a good thing (implantation), but i am on a 28 day schedule- and i dont spot before my period, it comes full force. 

my update- i started ovulation on the 1st, lines are getting darker..but not positive yet. my husband and i decided to BD every other day with this cycle. last month we BD everynight during ovulation. i DID get pregnant... just didnt stick. i had a chemical and started bleeding the day AF was expected. if i hadnt been testing like a maniac, and had a digital confirm PREGNANT, i would have never known. basically we are hoping that with the everyother day method, his swimmers will be the healthiest, stongest, and fastest :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

this whole spotting at 10dpo is new and yet another thing to add to my long list of problems. :( I have to use progesterone vaginal suppositories next cycle (um.. ew?) but apparently that will lengthen the LP back to normal. I had surgery on my uterus last month so I'm HOPING the late Ov and the short LP and just a result of that and not a new permanent problem.

I have never gotten a true positive on an opk. maybe once... but my cbfm has confirmed ov on days when the OPK line was just really dark so keep on bd'ing! sounds like you are doing it right!
sorry about your chemical... I believe I have had one or two of those in my day. sad stuff.
I didn't poas this month (never got the freakin' chance!) :) stupid uterus...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> this whole spotting at 10dpo is new and yet another thing to add to my long list of problems. :( I have to use progesterone vaginal suppositories next cycle (um.. ew?) but apparently that will lengthen the LP back to normal. I had surgery on my uterus last month so I'm HOPING the late Ov and the short LP and just a result of that and not a new permanent problem.
> 
> I have never gotten a true positive on an opk. maybe once... but my cbfm has confirmed ov on days when the OPK line was just really dark so keep on bd'ing! sounds like you are doing it right!
> sorry about your chemical... I believe I have had one or two of those in my day. sad stuff.
> I didn't poas this month (never got the freakin' chance!) :) stupid uterus...

Well.. yes, ew.. but the cause is worth it!!! I would do it if it came down to it. I think I got my first positive OPK.. but I'm really not sure. They just came in the mail about an hour ago, and I had to pee on something (or in a cup lol) I'll attach the picture- what do you think?? positive.. or will be tomorrow? 

From what I hear, chemicals are really common. So I can't be too upset forever. It happens.. all we can do is hope one sticks!
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-04_14-37-07_728.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Rebandy11

Looks positive to me!!! They say to believe it's positive BD and test again tomorrow to make sure it's not still dark or darker and that means your surge is over


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> Looks positive to me!!! They say to believe it's positive BD and test again tomorrow to make sure it's not still dark or darker and that means your surge is over

Thanks!!!! I have a question, probably a stupid one, but how do you put those tickers at the bottom of your posts? I tried, and failed :dohh:


----------



## Rebandy11

It took me a couple tries also, just click on the picture and hoover over the left option called tools and tickers then choose your ticker and design it. sometimes it gives you more then on thing you can copy and paste to get the ticker. i just tried one at a time until one worked, use the preview signature to make that easy. I know its a pain lol


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> It took me a couple tries also, just click on the picture and hoover over the left option called tools and tickers then choose your ticker and design it. sometimes it gives you more then on thing you can copy and paste to get the ticker. i just tried one at a time until one worked, use the preview signature to make that easy. I know its a pain lol

Ughh.. i have tried everything!!! i cant do it :nope:


----------



## Rebandy11

Sorry i would do it for you if i could :wacko:


----------



## Poppy1227

hi Ladies...just wondering if i cud ask u sum Qs...im new to this site!

instead of me writing all the info down again wondering if sum1 cud read my post in..Newbies 5 dpo symptoms, anyone else....
wud really appreciate ur input

cheers x


----------



## Afamilygal

TICKERS! Here's how you do it:

go to the website where you get your ticker (example.countdowntopregnancy, lilypie, etc...) and select the ticker you want and fill in all the info.
here's the one I use: https://lilypie.com/create.html

Once you have created it, it will show you a couple of codes. You need to copy the code for the *forum signatures* (code for forums:UBBCode and BB Code) Once that is copied, go back to Baby&Bump.

Back in B&B, go to USER CP (top right corner) then to the left in the the CONTROL PANEL under SETTINGS AND OPTIONS click on EDIT SIGNATURE.

Paste the code into the allotted space and hit PREVIEW SIGNATURE to check it is working properly. If not, go back to the website that the code came from and double check the previous steps.

If getting the code for your BBT chart, within Fertility Friend, look at the menus along the top for SHARING, within that you should see GET CODE (under charting homepage) you will want to copy the one that says bbCode Code.

* should start with this:


G'luck dolls!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> TICKERS! Here's how you do it:
> 
> go to the website where you get your ticker (example.countdowntopregnancy, lilypie, etc...) and select the ticker you want and fill in all the info.
> here's the one I use: https://lilypie.com/create.html
> 
> Once you have created it, it will show you a couple of codes. You need to copy the code for the *forum signatures* (code for forums:UBBCode and BB Code) Once that is copied, go back to Baby&Bump.
> 
> Back in B&B, go to USER CP (top right corner) then to the left in the the CONTROL PANEL under SETTINGS AND OPTIONS click on EDIT SIGNATURE.
> 
> Paste the code into the allotted space and hit PREVIEW SIGNATURE to check it is working properly. If not, go back to the website that the code came from and double check the previous steps.
> 
> If getting the code for your BBT chart, within Fertility Friend, look at the menus along the top for SHARING, within that you should see GET CODE (under charting homepage) you will want to copy the one that says bbCode Code.
> 
> * should start with this:
> 
> 
> G'luck dolls!



You are a life saver!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow.. it was so simple, but when I was doing it- it wouldn't work lol. Sometimes you need a helping hand, thank you so much!


----------



## Afamilygal

no problemo


----------



## Afamilygal

EM- OPK any darker this am?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EM- OPK any darker this am?

Thank you so much for asking... this is the only thread people ACTUALLY talk to me on! :hugs:

Yesterdays faded... A LOT, but today's is much darker!!!
We didn't BD last night because I wasn't fully convinced..and we are trying to stick to BDing every other night. I know my body so well, and it works like clockwork. I was expecting to ovulate on the 6th...right on schedule! So tonight is the night!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







update.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Poppy1227

EMandPatrick:thumbup: GD LUCK tonite sweets:wohoo:

dnt forget to have fun fun fun aswell:winkwink:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Poppy1227 said:


> EMandPatrick:thumbup: GD LUCK tonite sweets:wohoo:
> 
> dnt forget to have fun fun fun aswell:winkwink:

Ohhh I plan on it!!! :) Thanks!:happydance:


----------



## sarahuk

Oh my goodness...

EMMA....:hugs: sweetheart :((( I cant believe I came back to such horrible news. How are you holding up sweetheart?

Im really sorry Ive been mia. Was having a little bit of me time and since christmas was so busy etc...Im only just started to feel like im back to being able to stalk here!

Emma..id LOVE to be your Jan buddy....and feb and march and april too, long as it takes chick! xxx


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Oh my goodness...
> 
> EMMA....:hugs: sweetheart :((( I cant believe I came back to such horrible news. How are you holding up sweetheart?
> 
> Im really sorry Ive been mia. Was having a little bit of me time and since christmas was so busy etc...Im only just started to feel like im back to being able to stalk here!
> 
> Emma..id LOVE to be your Jan buddy....and feb and march and april too, long as it takes chick! xxx

Welcome back! Hope your holidays were great! 
I'm doing alright, its a new month and a new year. How are you feeling? Anything new to report???


----------



## sarahuk

Hey chick!!

Im doing ok honey, and am glad that youre coping ok. Am always here if you need a rant though...tisnt a nice thing to go through :(

Not much to report here. Im just waiting to find out when I OVd. Im getting a bit paranoid already since this month I didnt have my usual ov twinges and im normally clockwork. Guess we shall see what happens!

Sounds like youre ready to join me almost in the 2ww...hope you getting those goods missy!!

xx


----------



## sarahuk

all this waiting sucks


----------



## Rebandy11

+OPK today, Whoop!!! Joining the TWW soon, now to seduce the hubby tonight :haha:

:dust:


----------



## sarahuk

Yay!!! Go get that headboard rocking lady!!


----------



## dreamofabump

a lil update in my tww. im 6dpo (by my chart) but as i said before i think going by my body signs that i ovulated early by a couple of days. so last night my pregnancy test come in the post. so i did one i thought i saw the faintest of faint lines n it went after ten mins so i told myself " stop it your just thinking its there causeui want it to be". so throw it in the bin and went to bed. today this afternoon i thought id do another one (as i got ten in a pack:haha:) and the faintest of faint line showed up again within about 4 mins and was still there after ten mins. i asked my husband n for once he said he could actully seee a faint line :happydance: but heres the thing i really dont want to get my hopes up :cry: i have no symthoms realli onli cramping on and off all last week like AF was coming , around this time i felt wet down there (sorri tmi) and my boobs feel slightly bigger. but no sore breasts, no twinges over the last couple of days , no sickness ect. so any thoughts ladies should i just take it as :bfn:


please be honest :winkwink:
btw i didnt do my temps this month as over xmas i was ill :sleep:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Hi Ladies!!! Sorry its been awhile since my last post! I've been out of town for the weekend at my in-laws celebrating Christmas/New Years. Perfect timing because I had a positive OPK on Thursday and Friday before we left. Well.. long story short, we BD on Wednesday night, again on Friday morning (like I said before we were trying to keep his sperm in the healthiest shape, so we opted for every other day this cycle)... then AGAIN on Saturday night. What can I say.. we couldn't help ourselves!! :haha:

So I didn't take an OPK over the weekend, but when I got home I wanted to check... freakin' positive! It wasn't as darker than the control line, but dark enough for me to be concerned. I'm usually very consistent with ovulating on the 14th-15th day of my cycle. WTH?! 

Any suggestions??? Or advise?

Now... my replies to posts..

*sarahuk* - Of course I don't mind that you added me on your signature!! And I really hope I can get some feedback as to when I consider my tww in full effect!

*dreamofabump* - All of that sounds promising! Do you have any cheap OPKs to test with for the next couple of days? To my understanding.. it's possible to detect pregnancy with them. I'm not sure if it's earlier than an HCG one, but I do know they are cheaper! haha.. keep POAS my little addict!!! 

*Rebandy11* - Hope you are having fun BDing!!!:happydance:


----------



## Annie77

dreamofabump said:


> a lil update in my tww. im 6dpo (by my chart) but as i said before i think going by my body signs that i ovulated early by a couple of days. so last night my pregnancy test come in the post. so i did one i thought i saw the faintest of faint lines n it went after ten mins so i told myself " stop it your just thinking its there causeui want it to be". so throw it in the bin and went to bed. today this afternoon i thought id do another one (as i got ten in a pack:haha:) and the faintest of faint line showed up again within about 4 mins and was still there after ten mins. i asked my husband n for once he said he could actully seee a faint line :happydance: but heres the thing i really dont want to get my hopes up :cry: i have no symthoms realli onli cramping on and off all last week like AF was coming , around this time i felt wet down there (sorri tmi) and my boobs feel slightly bigger. but no sore breasts, no twinges over the last couple of days , no sickness ect. so any thoughts ladies should i just take it as :bfn:
> 
> 
> please be honest :winkwink:
> btw i didnt do my temps this month as over xmas i was ill :sleep:

It sounds really hopeful although 6dpo is very early.. Do you think you may have ovulated a little earlier if you were unwell?


----------



## dreamofabump

well i just done another test and it u could hardly see it more like a ghost line so im gonna take it as BFN but im not due AF for 5 more days so im gonna just keep my fingers crossed that i didnt bulid enough hcg before i did the test xxx 

but thanks for the support ladies 
EM: i have got ten more cheapies i think il do one each day untill AF or a true BFP fx!
ANNIE: i did think i ov earlyer i think im about 9dpo xxxxxxx


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Hi Ladies!!! Sorry its been awhile since my last post! I've been out of town for the weekend at my in-laws celebrating Christmas/New Years. Perfect timing because I had a positive OPK on Thursday and Friday before we left. Well.. long story short, we BD on Wednesday night, again on Friday morning (like I said before we were trying to keep his sperm in the healthiest shape, so we opted for every other day this cycle)... then AGAIN on Saturday night. What can I say.. we couldn't help ourselves!! :haha:
> 
> So I didn't take an OPK over the weekend, but when I got home I wanted to check... freakin' positive! It wasn't as darker than the control line, but dark enough for me to be concerned. I'm usually very consistent with ovulating on the 14th-15th day of my cycle. WTH?!
> 
> Any suggestions??? Or advise?

hmm... do you chart your BBT? if so, what is your temp doing these days? I'm afraid that's the only way to know for sure. BUT if your OPK was really darkest Thurs/Fri, then I would assume it was within the 36 hours after that. It is probably just residual LH from your surge. my opk's always have a line of some sort, it's the darkest one that counts.
Having said that, when was your last BD? Saturday? Go ahead and do it again tonight or tomorrow morning... juuuust in case. cant hurt right?
My dr always tells me to BD after I think I have Ov'd just in case.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!!! Sorry its been awhile since my last post! I've been out of town for the weekend at my in-laws celebrating Christmas/New Years. Perfect timing because I had a positive OPK on Thursday and Friday before we left. Well.. long story short, we BD on Wednesday night, again on Friday morning (like I said before we were trying to keep his sperm in the healthiest shape, so we opted for every other day this cycle)... then AGAIN on Saturday night. What can I say.. we couldn't help ourselves!! :haha:
> 
> So I didn't take an OPK over the weekend, but when I got home I wanted to check... freakin' positive! It wasn't as darker than the control line, but dark enough for me to be concerned. I'm usually very consistent with ovulating on the 14th-15th day of my cycle. WTH?!
> 
> Any suggestions??? Or advise?
> 
> hmm... do you chart your BBT? if so, what is your temp doing these days? I'm afraid that's the only way to know for sure. BUT if your OPK was really darkest Thurs/Fri, then I would assume it was within the 36 hours after that. It is probably just residual LH from your surge. my opk's always have a line of some sort, it's the darkest one that counts.
> Having said that, when was your last BD? Saturday? Go ahead and do it again tonight or tomorrow morning... juuuust in case. cant hurt right?
> My dr always tells me to BD after I think I have Ov'd just in case.Click to expand...

No temping.. this is actually the second month of us TTC#1, so the only reason I originally started testing for ovulation was just for piece of mind. Last BD was Saturday night, I'm sure DH won't mind doing it again tonight :haha: 

So how is everything going with you?


----------



## Afamilygal

All is good, thanks for asking! I have my second surgery on Thursday which I'm not looking forward to BUT I am looking forward to it being over. :) I'm sad that we can't try this month... (I dont think we can- have to ask Dr on Wed) Since I have stage 3 Endometriosis, my RE says we have to get aggressive about getting me pg (so it doesnt have a chance to grow back like last time and make me completely infertile) which after 15 months is FINE by me :) It does mean fertility injections and IUI in February (yick) but I'm hoping that it will do the trick!

I'm on baby#1 too! although with injectibles, it could end up being #1 and #2... how f*$&#ing scary is that?!

so you're on month 2? I'll bet it happens for you quite quickly. I have a feeling. :) I highly recommend temping though, it helped me a lot since my OV is all over the shop. It helps give me a small sense of control in an otherwise uncontrollable situation. every little helps!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> All is good, thanks for asking! I have my second surgery on Thursday which I'm not looking forward to BUT I am looking forward to it being over. :) I'm sad that we can't try this month... (I dont think we can- have to ask Dr on Wed) Since I have stage 3 Endometriosis, my RE says we have to get aggressive about getting me pg (so it doesnt have a chance to grow back like last time and make me completely infertile) which after 15 months is FINE by me :) It does mean fertility injections and IUI in February (yick) but I'm hoping that it will do the trick!
> 
> I'm on baby#1 too! although with injectibles, it could end up being #1 and #2... how f*$&#ing scary is that?!
> 
> so you're on month 2? I'll bet it happens for you quite quickly. I have a feeling. :) I highly recommend temping though, it helped me a lot since my OV is all over the shop. It helps give me a small sense of control in an otherwise uncontrollable situation. every little helps!

It is unfortunate when you hear the news that you can't try for a time period, I'm sure. But once the surgery is over, it will be a fresh start! You might become pregnant right away! Everything happens for a reason, and maybe your body was preventing pregnancy because it knew it wasn't time. As for the possibility of multiples.. that would be awesome! So scary... I would be frightened, however.. think of it like this- if you have multiples the first time becoming pregnant, you might decide that 2+ is enough and maybe you'll be happy that you don't have to go through childbirth again!

Next month I will try temping if I get that ugly BFN this month. I don't think I will be able to hold off testing early, I just don't have it in me.

ON A LIGHTER NOTE... my husband and I just bought a house back in September. We have been updating (new paint, carpet and finishing hardwood floors). The family we bought the house from, was selling it because the grandmother who lived here had passed away in a nursing home (they didn't want to sell it until she passed). Anyways, after being home today for about an hour, my youngest cat came flying across the living room kicking around and Gerber baby food top. So strange because I'm a neat freak, and I could have sworn that I have cleaned every room at least 30 times! As far as I know there weren't any children in her family, and get this... the exp. date on the top is 17JAN89. My husband won't let me throw it away because he thinks its a sign that maybe we will get a BFP on Jan 17th. Hahaha.. we can only hope!!!:dohh:


----------



## Afamilygal

Ha ha! That is hilarious! Maybe jan 17th is your lucky day! :)
I actually carried around a fortune cookie fortune that read " you will get a bundle of joy" for about 4 months in my wallet last year. I'm hoping that is still in my future! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Ha ha! That is hilarious! Maybe jan 17th is your lucky day! :)
> I actually carried around a fortune cookie fortune that read " you will get a bundle of joy" for about 4 months in my wallet last year. I'm hoping that is still in my future! :)

I'm sure it is!!! Fortune never gave a date :winkwink: 

If you don't mind me asking.. how old are you?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

WOWWW... for fun, more like curiosity because I'm not too sure when I ovulated, I tested both OPK and HCG. Well the OPK was light, but look at this HCG. 

I'm sure it's incorrect, possibly a bad test..but seriously. Had I taken this particular test 5 days from now, and it be wrong I would be PISSED. Probably cry a bit too.

I guess I'm just posting these pictures for any answers as to why it would show color???
 



Attached Files:







blah2.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 16









blah.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Sashamunna

Hi Everyone,

A good day to everyone!

So glad to find this website and found a few who has around the same ovulation day and will be able to test if we are preggy on the same day! :) We have been trying to ttc for about 2 years now, but due to the frequent travel... which is not very good, we missed a few rounds..

I'm currently on clomid and below are my symptoms as well as the ovulation date.

My last period was on 17 Dec 2011. Had my ovulation on the 18th day which was normal for me. Had :sex: 2-3 days before the ovulation, same day, and the next day and had a rest and the day after. 

1Dpo : nothing
2Dpo : nothing
3Dpo -6Dpo : alittle bit of twingling on the left ovaryand was awake in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom! 
7Dpo : feeling the twingling has migrated to the centre, it comes and goes..

Will keep track and post more :) 

Hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! :)

Hey Em,

It would be great if you could check with your gynae and asked if that's normal.

All the best to you and hope things turn out great and we both get :bfp: this month :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Em,
I was told after my miscarriage to stay away from HPTs for a while since there can be residual HCG in your bloodstream that can cause false positives... I hope I am wrong about this, I would LOVE that to be a BFP and you know what- you seem to be one fertile myrtle so if you ovulated earlier than you thought, it very well could be! How long has it been since your chemical mc?

Can you call your OBGYN like Sashamunna suggested? They will be able to help you figure it out. If it is a BFP and already showing up in your urine, it will show up clearly in bloodwork.

GL! xo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Em,
> I was told after my miscarriage to stay away from HPTs for a while since there can be residual HCG in your bloodstream that can cause false positives... I hope I am wrong about this, I would LOVE that to be a BFP and you know what- you seem to be one fertile myrtle so if you ovulated earlier than you thought, it very well could be! How long has it been since your chemical mc?
> 
> Can you call your OBGYN like Sashamunna suggested? They will be able to help you figure it out. If it is a BFP and already showing up in your urine, it will show up clearly in bloodwork.
> 
> GL! xo

My chemical started Dec. 22nd. I am positive that test was false... and I did some research- this result can happen if an LH detector and an HCG detector come into contact. I'm pretty sure they did. I took two of the same tests this morning, and made sure I kept both tests separate, NO line on the HCG. 

I think I'm 4dpo, gonna be one long tww!

Afamilygal, where are you in your tww?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A good day to everyone!
> 
> So glad to find this website and found a few who has around the same ovulation day and will be able to test if we are preggy on the same day! :) We have been trying to ttc for about 2 years now, but due to the frequent travel... which is not very good, we missed a few rounds..
> 
> I'm currently on clomid and below are my symptoms as well as the ovulation date.
> 
> My last period was on 17 Dec 2011. Had my ovulation on the 18th day which was normal for me. Had :sex: 2-3 days before the ovulation, same day, and the next day and had a rest and the day after.
> 
> 1Dpo : nothing
> 2Dpo : nothing
> 3Dpo -6Dpo : alittle bit of twingling on the left ovaryand was awake in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom!
> 7Dpo : feeling the twingling has migrated to the centre, it comes and goes..
> 
> Will keep track and post more :)
> 
> Hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! :)
> 
> Hey Em,
> 
> It would be great if you could check with your gynae and asked if that's normal.
> 
> All the best to you and hope things turn out great and we both get :bfp: this month :)


Haha you sound just like me with BDing... 

Everyone talks about it... what is clomid? Is it doctor prescribed?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Em,
> I was told after my miscarriage to stay away from HPTs for a while since there can be residual HCG in your bloodstream that can cause false positives... I hope I am wrong about this, I would LOVE that to be a BFP and you know what- you seem to be one fertile myrtle so if you ovulated earlier than you thought, it very well could be! How long has it been since your chemical mc?
> 
> Can you call your OBGYN like Sashamunna suggested? They will be able to help you figure it out. If it is a BFP and already showing up in your urine, it will show up clearly in bloodwork.
> 
> GL! xo
> 
> My chemical started Dec. 22nd. I am positive that test was false... and I did some research- this result can happen if an LH detector and an HCG detector come into contact. I'm pretty sure they did. I took two of the same tests this morning, and made sure I kept both tests separate, NO line on the HCG.
> 
> I think I'm 4dpo, gonna be one long tww!
> 
> Afamilygal, where are you in your tww?Click to expand...

the TWW always seems to be MUCH longer than only 2 weeks... :)
I'm not currently in the TWW, I am only cd 6... BLAH! hence the surgery early in the cycle.

so your AF is due around the 19th ish? so you COULD get your BFP on the Gerber food cap date-17th? AWESOME. that would be the craziest thing ever!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A good day to everyone!
> 
> So glad to find this website and found a few who has around the same ovulation day and will be able to test if we are preggy on the same day! :) We have been trying to ttc for about 2 years now, but due to the frequent travel... which is not very good, we missed a few rounds..
> 
> I'm currently on clomid and below are my symptoms as well as the ovulation date.
> 
> My last period was on 17 Dec 2011. Had my ovulation on the 18th day which was normal for me. Had :sex: 2-3 days before the ovulation, same day, and the next day and had a rest and the day after.
> 
> 1Dpo : nothing
> 2Dpo : nothing
> 3Dpo -6Dpo : alittle bit of twingling on the left ovaryand was awake in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom!
> 7Dpo : feeling the twingling has migrated to the centre, it comes and goes..
> 
> Will keep track and post more :)
> 
> Hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! :)
> 
> Hey Em,
> 
> It would be great if you could check with your gynae and asked if that's normal.
> 
> All the best to you and hope things turn out great and we both get :bfp: this month :)

Hi Sashamunna! I hope this is your month! 2 years is a long time... do you travel a lot for work?

how do you like Clomid? any side effects?

(Em- Clomid (Clomiphene) is a drug used to stimulate ovulation. It mimics the hormone Estrogen and causes the eggs/follicles to develop properly/be released in the ovaries. It has helped a LOT of women to get pregnant.)


----------



## Afamilygal

whoops- yes it is Dr prescribed.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Em,
> I was told after my miscarriage to stay away from HPTs for a while since there can be residual HCG in your bloodstream that can cause false positives... I hope I am wrong about this, I would LOVE that to be a BFP and you know what- you seem to be one fertile myrtle so if you ovulated earlier than you thought, it very well could be! How long has it been since your chemical mc?
> 
> Can you call your OBGYN like Sashamunna suggested? They will be able to help you figure it out. If it is a BFP and already showing up in your urine, it will show up clearly in bloodwork.
> 
> GL! xo
> 
> My chemical started Dec. 22nd. I am positive that test was false... and I did some research- this result can happen if an LH detector and an HCG detector come into contact. I'm pretty sure they did. I took two of the same tests this morning, and made sure I kept both tests separate, NO line on the HCG.
> 
> I think I'm 4dpo, gonna be one long tww!
> 
> Afamilygal, where are you in your tww?Click to expand...
> 
> the TWW always seems to be MUCH longer than only 2 weeks... :)
> I'm not currently in the TWW, I am only cd 6... BLAH! hence the surgery early in the cycle.
> 
> so your AF is due around the 19th ish? so you COULD get your BFP on the Gerber food cap date-17th? AWESOME. that would be the craziest thing ever!Click to expand...

Oh jeezzzz. I'm sorry, I completely forgot about the surgery!!!! I don't know what is wrong with me, I forget everythingggg

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the 17th. But there is NO way I will be able to wait that long to test!


----------



## Afamilygal

I hear you. I peed on a stick yesterday! just for the hey of it! can you say unstable? sometimes I convince myself after I get AF that I could STILL be pregnant somehow...
I started taking the pill on cd3 (to thin my uterine lining) and so it made my temps go up (the pill mimics pregnancy and causes your temp to be higher) so when I took my temp and say 98.1, I was like... hm... what if? even though I totally know that the pill causes higher temps... :dohh:
CRAAAAAZZZZZYYYYY... but its fun to poas!

:blush: I have a problem...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I hear you. I peed on a stick yesterday! just for the hey of it! can you say unstable? sometimes I convince myself after I get AF that I could STILL be pregnant somehow...
> I started taking the pill on cd3 (to thin my uterine lining) and so it made my temps go up (the pill mimics pregnancy and causes your temp to be higher) so when I took my temp and say 98.1, I was like... hm... what if? even though I totally know that the pill causes higher temps... :dohh:
> CRAAAAAZZZZZYYYYY... but its fun to poas!
> 
> :blush: I have a problem...

I think we BOTH have that problem! I find myself taking multiple 10miu tests a day (thank god they are cheap!). My reasoning is "maybe the last one was a bad test" or the famous "maybe my urine wasn't as concentrated as it should be". It's an endless cycle, but I gotta tell you... that negative is getting boring. I swear my husband and I lost weight mid-cycle (from all the BD), and we gain it back when I start to bloat during AF :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

ha ha!


----------



## Sashamunna

EMandPATRICK said:


> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A good day to everyone!
> 
> So glad to find this website and found a few who has around the same ovulation day and will be able to test if we are preggy on the same day! :) We have been trying to ttc for about 2 years now, but due to the frequent travel... which is not very good, we missed a few rounds..
> 
> I'm currently on clomid and below are my symptoms as well as the ovulation date.
> 
> My last period was on 17 Dec 2011. Had my ovulation on the 18th day which was normal for me. Had :sex: 2-3 days before the ovulation, same day, and the next day and had a rest and the day after.
> 
> 1Dpo : nothing
> 2Dpo : nothing
> 3Dpo -6Dpo : alittle bit of twingling on the left ovaryand was awake in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom!
> 7Dpo : feeling the twingling has migrated to the centre, it comes and goes..
> 
> Will keep track and post more :)
> 
> Hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! :)
> 
> Hey Em,
> 
> It would be great if you could check with your gynae and asked if that's normal.
> 
> All the best to you and hope things turn out great and we both get :bfp: this month :)
> 
> 
> Haha you sound just like me with BDing...
> 
> Everyone talks about it... what is clomid? Is it doctor prescribed?Click to expand...




Hey! yes! we do sound alike on the part of BDing hehehehe..

Clomid is a prescribed medication from the gynae. As my ovulation is irregular and my period is unpredictable, so the gynae prescribe me with a 5 days medication where it will regulate my ovulation.

I ovulate every month, but just miss it due to travels... :(

But seems like you are able to ovulate, probably you wont need clomid. But it would be best to speak with your doc to see if he/she feels that you should take it :)

If i don't get preggy this month, i think i will go for IUI next... together with clomid...


----------



## Sashamunna

Afamilygal said:


> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> A good day to everyone!
> 
> So glad to find this website and found a few who has around the same ovulation day and will be able to test if we are preggy on the same day! :) We have been trying to ttc for about 2 years now, but due to the frequent travel... which is not very good, we missed a few rounds..
> 
> I'm currently on clomid and below are my symptoms as well as the ovulation date.
> 
> My last period was on 17 Dec 2011. Had my ovulation on the 18th day which was normal for me. Had :sex: 2-3 days before the ovulation, same day, and the next day and had a rest and the day after.
> 
> 1Dpo : nothing
> 2Dpo : nothing
> 3Dpo -6Dpo : alittle bit of twingling on the left ovaryand was awake in the middle of the night to go to the bathroom!
> 7Dpo : feeling the twingling has migrated to the centre, it comes and goes..
> 
> Will keep track and post more :)
> 
> Hope everyone gets a :bfp: this month! :)
> 
> Hey Em,
> 
> It would be great if you could check with your gynae and asked if that's normal.
> 
> All the best to you and hope things turn out great and we both get :bfp: this month :)
> 
> Hi Sashamunna! I hope this is your month! 2 years is a long time... do you travel a lot for work?
> 
> how do you like Clomid? any side effects?
> 
> (Em- Clomid (Clomiphene) is a drug used to stimulate ovulation. It mimics the hormone Estrogen and causes the eggs/follicles to develop properly/be released in the ovaries. It has helped a LOT of women to get pregnant.)Click to expand...


hello Afamilygal,

yeah! both my DH and myself travels alot.. :( and everytime when we travels it happen to be on my 'O' day! however, we came to a compromise that this year, we will book our work travelling plans around my big 'O' hehehe 

I had only 4 dose so far, but pretty much no side effects for me. Some will experience pain in the abdomen, giddy, or some other minor side effect. That's the reason it would be better to take the meds at night before we go to sleep :) hopefully it will help me get pregnant! :):blush:


----------



## Afamilygal

Well goodluck sashamunna! I hope it does the trick for you too! sounds like you guys just need to be in the same place- that must be incredibly frustrating for you. Where are you in your cycle?

Hows everyone else doing today?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Well goodluck sashamunna! I hope it does the trick for you too! sounds like you guys just need to be in the same place- that must be incredibly frustrating for you. Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hows everyone else doing today?

sashamunna- I really hope this is the month for you!




I am doing alright, still taking tests :blush:
I really can't help myself! My OPKs are still light, and if I O'd on schedule.. I would be 5dpo today. Line eye was setting in this morning on the HCG, until I rubbed the sleepy's away! Too early, I know better! I was feeling weird cramps last night... and I was loving every minute of it (wishful thinking).

How are you feeling today Afamilygal? Are you counting down to the surgery day? Please keep me posted how it goes. I was thinking about you last night...and I'm not a very religious person, but I said a quick prayer for you. Kinda sad, I don't even know your name! My name is Emily... it's very nice to talk to you :coffee:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Emily, my name is Laine. nice to meet you too! Thanks for your little prayer. I'm feeling pretty good about it, only 2 more days to go. It wont be anything as bad as the last one, so I'm feeling happy about that. Plus I just found out it wont be under general but twilight anesthesia which is a WHOLE lot better. That's what I had when I had my D+C and it is much easier to wake from, less nausea, etc. 

so all in all, I'm a little nervous but also eager to get this over with so we can move on. the worst part is the expense, I cant BELIEVE how much all of this is costing! plus, when we move onto IUI, the injections alone are like $1000! It's been bumming me out a bit. :(

I hope your twinges were a good sign too! Do you recognize the cramping as pg cramping? I hope they were!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Hi Emily, my name is Laine. nice to meet you too! Thanks for your little prayer. I'm feeling pretty good about it, only 2 more days to go. It wont be anything as bad as the last one, so I'm feeling happy about that. Plus I just found out it wont be under general but twilight anesthesia which is a WHOLE lot better. That's what I had when I had my D+C and it is much easier to wake from, less nausea, etc.
> 
> so all in all, I'm a little nervous but also eager to get this over with so we can move on. the worst part is the expense, I cant BELIEVE how much all of this is costing! plus, when we move onto IUI, the injections alone are like $1000! It's been bumming me out a bit. :(
> 
> I hope your twinges were a good sign too! Do you recognize the cramping as pg cramping? I hope they were!

Hi Laine :flower:

I can't believe it's that much for injections!!! Does insurance cover anything?? How invasive is the surgery? Are they going in vaginally, or do they have to make incisions? Are the doctors sure that you will be moving on to IUI, or is there a possibility that after this surgery you won't need much assistance to get that BFP? Sorry for all the questions.. just genuine concern for you!

As for the twinges, I have felt them before....but I don't know when! Silly isn't it? We became pregnant last year, wasn't planned, but we were ecstatic. Ended up in a miscarriage Feb. 10th 2011. So it is very possible that I have had these twinges prior to pregnancy, but didn't think anything of it. :dohh:


----------



## Afamilygal

I know, expensive isnt it? I think insurance will pay for some of it. I believe they will help with 6 IUI's in my lifetime, so I sure hope that includes the drugs too!
This surgery wont be too invasive. It is hysteroscopic (vaginal) so no incisions this time (TG, my belly button has only just healed properly from the last laporoscopy) The recovery time should be fast- :happydance:

Because of my endometriosis (which my dr just cleared out at the last surgery) I have a small window before it will all grow back. Sadly It is a very aggressive disease and once it grows back, I wont be able to get pg unless maybe through IVF.
Dr wants to try IUI with injectibles to have a better chance of getting my pg quickly. He wants me Pg, breast feeding or on the pill so that the endo doesnt stand much of a chance of taking over my insides.

and if no luck after I think 3 attempts, move onto IVF. but we cant waste any more time so its go time! kind of sad cause I was hoping to have a baby the normal way but I'm mostly grateful that I still stand a chance at all! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I know, expensive isnt it? I think insurance will pay for some of it. I believe they will help with 6 IUI's in my lifetime, so I sure hope that includes the drugs too!
> This surgery wont be too invasive. It is hysteroscopic (vaginal) so no incisions this time (TG, my belly button has only just healed properly from the last laporoscopy) The recovery time should be fast- :happydance:
> 
> Because of my endometriosis (which my dr just cleared out at the last surgery) I have a small window before it will all grow back. Sadly It is a very aggressive disease and once it grows back, I wont be able to get pg unless maybe through IVF.
> Dr wants to try IUI with injectibles to have a better chance of getting my pg quickly. He wants me Pg, breast feeding or on the pill so that the endo doesnt stand much of a chance of taking over my insides.
> 
> and if no luck after I think 3 attempts, move onto IVF. but we cant waste any more time so its go time! kind of sad cause I was hoping to have a baby the normal way but I'm mostly grateful that I still stand a chance at all! :)

Wow! You have such a positive outlook on this. I honestly feel that is the most important thing. I know it will happen for you! And I wish you the best!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

Thanks! I try to remain positive but believe me, I have plenty of non-positive days where I just want to get into the fetal position and cry for hours. :)
only human after all! I have my pre-op tomorrow so I will have a lot of my questions answered too. YAY! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Thanks! I try to remain positive but believe me, I have plenty of non-positive days where I just want to get into the fetal position and cry for hours. :)
> only human after all! I have my pre-op tomorrow so I will have a lot of my questions answered too. YAY! :)

Good luck!!!! and I'll be right here when it's all over :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya doll! How is it going today? any more cramping twinginess to report? :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Not so much, more like gas pressure (sorry!). I was queezy a couple times today, really hoping Im not getting sick! How about you? Tomorrow is the day...nervous?


----------



## Afamilygal

queasy eh? maybe you are just nauseated from being PREGNANT! :) maybe..
am a litle nervous about tomorrow. I have to have a foley (balloon) placed in my uterus to keep the 'new' shape and last time I had one of those, my body rejected it after 8 days and tried to give birth to it. I went into labor over and over for 3 days before they had to take it out (early) and it was EXCRUCIATING. felt like I was being torn inside out from the spine... I have been through a lot of stuff in the last 3 years, and that was by far the worst pain of my life. (shiver)
so Im not excited about that...
last time, I went on a walk and then it started 10 minutes later SO Im not going to move a muscle- for 2 weeks! just in case...


----------



## sarahwantland

OMG! I hope this is your month! I had no idea you were 7 days along, EmandPatrick. Please keep me updated and I will be looking for your post tomarrow!
I am 1 DPO and I am having twinges in my hips and ribs. I am hoping that tomarrow I have more symptoms to report!!


----------



## Sashamunna

Afamilygal said:


> Well goodluck sashamunna! I hope it does the trick for you too! sounds like you guys just need to be in the same place- that must be incredibly frustrating for you. Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hows everyone else doing today?

Hey Afamilygal,

yes, it's frustrating sometimes, but trying to work something out :) I'm 10DPO today. As i'm on clomid, my body is like clockwork, my period will come on 17 Jan, so fingers crossed! :) As i'm tying, i feel a little pain in my left B, hmmmm... 

How are you!!!! Hope things are going well for you! :):thumbup:


----------



## Sashamunna

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Well goodluck sashamunna! I hope it does the trick for you too! sounds like you guys just need to be in the same place- that must be incredibly frustrating for you. Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hows everyone else doing today?
> 
> sashamunna- I really hope this is the month for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing alright, still taking tests :blush:
> I really can't help myself! My OPKs are still light, and if I O'd on schedule.. I would be 5dpo today. Line eye was setting in this morning on the HCG, until I rubbed the sleepy's away! Too early, I know better! I was feeling weird cramps last night... and I was loving every minute of it (wishful thinking).
> 
> How are you feeling today Afamilygal? Are you counting down to the surgery day? Please keep me posted how it goes. I was thinking about you last night...and I'm not a very religious person, but I said a quick prayer for you. Kinda sad, I don't even know your name! My name is Emily... it's very nice to talk to you :coffee:Click to expand...


Hi Emily,

Thanks! hope this is the month. Hopefully things goes well for you this month! Let's all get a BFP soon!

Hi Afamilygal,

Likewise, i'm not a very religious person, but I will say a prayer for you as well! :):hugs:

My name's Christine :) sasha is actually my little cute maltese dog! :) someone has taken the handle of Christine so I can't have it... :) 

Baby dust! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sashamunna said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Well goodluck sashamunna! I hope it does the trick for you too! sounds like you guys just need to be in the same place- that must be incredibly frustrating for you. Where are you in your cycle?
> 
> Hows everyone else doing today?
> 
> sashamunna- I really hope this is the month for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am doing alright, still taking tests :blush:
> I really can't help myself! My OPKs are still light, and if I O'd on schedule.. I would be 5dpo today. Line eye was setting in this morning on the HCG, until I rubbed the sleepy's away! Too early, I know better! I was feeling weird cramps last night... and I was loving every minute of it (wishful thinking).
> 
> How are you feeling today Afamilygal? Are you counting down to the surgery day? Please keep me posted how it goes. I was thinking about you last night...and I'm not a very religious person, but I said a quick prayer for you. Kinda sad, I don't even know your name! My name is Emily... it's very nice to talk to you :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Emily,
> 
> Thanks! hope this is the month. Hopefully things goes well for you this month! Let's all get a BFP soon!
> 
> Hi Afamilygal,
> 
> Likewise, i'm not a very religious person, but I will say a prayer for you as well! :):hugs:
> 
> My name's Christine :) sasha is actually my little cute maltese dog! :) someone has taken the handle of Christine so I can't have it... :)
> 
> Baby dust! :)Click to expand...

Hi Christine, my name is Emily...and today I am 7dpo. This TWW is killing me, and you've been in it 3 days longer than me!!! When the heck are you going to test girl? I started yesterday lol. I got a positive before at 7dpo, but not this time :/ At least now I have a white test to compare lines, if they appear!




Laine.. you might not get a chance to read this- I'm not sure when your appointment is today. But GOOD LUCK, I'm thinking about you.. and like I said before, I'll be right here when it's all over!!!:hugs:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Someone please tell me 8dpo might be too early to get a BFP!?! I took a test this morning, BFN...and it took all I had not to cry.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Em! that is much too early to test for most women. There's a fairly low number of women that actually get a BFP before their pissed periods. If you implanted early at 6 dpo, it probably still wouldnt be showing up in your urine just yet.

surgery went fine. No complications but I was SO sick all day, kept vomiting and had horrible cramping (still do) but on really heavy duty pain killers. When it still hurts after you take that shit, you know its really bad pain :)
but all in all, I'm feeling ok, walking around fine but cant do anything strenuous for 2 weeks since the pull another balloon into my uterus. It is not comfortable let me tell you!
Dr says we cant try this month, I need to rest my uterus so next cycle is when we can start again. I wanted to try IUI but DH wants to try it naturally a bit longer. I dont really want to since we have been trying naturally for a long time now without a lot of luck..
anyhoo. im so sleepy. going to go back to sleep now.


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi guys! Im back! still a little sore but doing much much better.
Em- hows it going? how are you feeling?


----------



## Afamilygal

How about you Christine? any signs? you said AF was due on the 17th?

anyone been busy POASing?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> How about you Christine? any signs? you said AF was due on the 17th?
> 
> anyone been busy POASing?

I'm so glad everything went ok!! How are you feeling today?? 


Sorry I haven't been posting on here... the past couple days have been hard to see the negative on the test. I've been really emotional which isn't like me at all. I've been feeling jealous of my friends who come up pregnant. And another friend of mine became pregnant, and needed me to go with her to "take care of the problem" a couple weeks ago. I can't say I'm fully against the A word, however I feel like now that my husband and I are trying its like a smack in the face. She had her reasons (she has a mentally disabled son that is 4). But a part of the whole situation angers me..and I don't know if it should. What is wrong with me?? I sit and think about it all, and it just makes me cry. I don't want to see my husbands disappointed face after I POAS, it's makes me want to say this is my last month TTC. I might just have to NTNP for awhile.


----------



## snsvocals

Hi Everyone-
This is my first post so bare with me please! 
First I wanted to just say to EMandPatrick--what you are feeling, is TOTALLY normal!! You are not crazy, and your feelings are NEVER wrong!! I am so sorry that you are going through this and you are feeling this way. There is nothing that I can say to make you feel 'better', either. I wish there was. Just try to hang in there and embrace your feelings!! The more you try to cover them up, the more damage it will do to you. Im not saying go ahead and smack your next pregnant friend when she tells you the news! HA! But I am saying go into a room and scream with a pillow over your face!! Or post your jealousy and anger on here for us to share with you! OR buy a punching bag!!! lol--that helped me!!! 
Anyway--so just a bit about me so you all are not thinking, "Whos this new crazy person posting on here like she knows us!!"  
I am 27 years old, with a 7 year old DD. Her father and I parted ways when she was about 2 years old and then years later, even being 4 states away, we came back to eachother! We never stopped loving eachother. We never got married but we are finally (11 years of knowing eachother) getting married this November! Yaay!  Now...he wants babies!! WE already have our DD but he wants more and like, today! haha! I feel like, "if it happens, great! If it doesnt thats okay too!" 
Now...of course I say that--but actually feeling that way when I see the negative PT, are two completely different things!!
Years ago, we lost 2 babies, so I know what that feels like also and I worry about that. 
ANYWAY--on to the good stuff--here are my symptoms on my ttw. Maybe someone can relate???  I am 7 DPO at the moment.

2DPO- Breast sore and a little heavy (Pretty normal for me though)
3DPO- Breasts even more sore and VERY heavy!
4DPO- Breasts sore and small amount of heartburn
5DPO- Runny nose (Clear and faint) BBs Not AS sore
6DPO- BBs' Not AS sore; Painful small twinges/cramps that last a few hours (from about 4-9 pm) on the lower Right side (Maybe Implantation??) CP High, & soft (Not very normal for me)
7DPO- BB's VERY sore and Heavy!! Full bloated feeling, but no more twinges/cramping. Small bloody nose (???Wth is THAT!!!??) WIERD!!

And...so far thats about it..that I can think of. 

Thanks for reading ladies and I wish you all the BEST AND LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!!!! 

I hope we can all become great friends in our tww's! 

Going to church now but will post when I get back if any comments. 

Thank you!

Steph


----------



## EMandPATRICK

snsvocals said:


> Hi Everyone-
> This is my first post so bare with me please!
> First I wanted to just say to EMandPatrick--what you are feeling, is TOTALLY normal!! You are not crazy, and your feelings are NEVER wrong!! I am so sorry that you are going through this and you are feeling this way. There is nothing that I can say to make you feel 'better', either. I wish there was. Just try to hang in there and embrace your feelings!! The more you try to cover them up, the more damage it will do to you. Im not saying go ahead and smack your next pregnant friend when she tells you the news! HA! But I am saying go into a room and scream with a pillow over your face!! Or post your jealousy and anger on here for us to share with you! OR buy a punching bag!!! lol--that helped me!!!
> Anyway--so just a bit about me so you all are not thinking, "Whos this new crazy person posting on here like she knows us!!"
> I am 27 years old, with a 7 year old DD. Her father and I parted ways when she was about 2 years old and then years later, even being 4 states away, we came back to eachother! We never stopped loving eachother. We never got married but we are finally (11 years of knowing eachother) getting married this November! Yaay!  Now...he wants babies!! WE already have our DD but he wants more and like, today! haha! I feel like, "if it happens, great! If it doesnt thats okay too!"
> Now...of course I say that--but actually feeling that way when I see the negative PT, are two completely different things!!
> Years ago, we lost 2 babies, so I know what that feels like also and I worry about that.
> ANYWAY--on to the good stuff--here are my symptoms on my ttw. Maybe someone can relate???  I am 7 DPO at the moment.
> 
> 2DPO- Breast sore and a little heavy (Pretty normal for me though)
> 3DPO- Breasts even more sore and VERY heavy!
> 4DPO- Breasts sore and small amount of heartburn
> 5DPO- Runny nose (Clear and faint) BBs Not AS sore
> 6DPO- BBs' Not AS sore; Painful small twinges/cramps that last a few hours (from about 4-9 pm) on the lower Right side (Maybe Implantation??) CP High, & soft (Not very normal for me)
> 7DPO- BB's VERY sore and Heavy!! Full bloated feeling, but no more twinges/cramping. Small bloody nose (???Wth is THAT!!!??) WIERD!!
> 
> And...so far thats about it..that I can think of.
> 
> Thanks for reading ladies and I wish you all the BEST AND LOTS OF BABY DUST!!!!!!
> 
> I hope we can all become great friends in our tww's!
> 
> Going to church now but will post when I get back if any comments.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Steph

Hi Steph, thanks for replying and welcome to the 7dpo thread :flower:

My name is Emily, and I'm 26. It's really nice that you got back together with your daughters father. I'm sure that almost never happens, but I'm happy that you seem to be happy about it! Your symptoms look promising. Do you know when you are going to start testing? Are you just going to wait to see if AF shows?


----------



## Afamilygal

I understand completely how you are feeling. Until we were actively trying and until I had my miscarriage at 11 weeks and had to have a D +C (the same operation they use to terminate pregnancies) I was 100% pro choice. and to be honest, I still am pro choice but it feels personal somehow now and it pains me to think that someone is lucky enough to get this 'gift' something my husband and I would kill for and they are turning it down and ending a life.
Its a very complicated topic and it is totally natural to feel conflicted. Im very sorry that your friend asked you to help her in that instance but Im sure she has good reasons and values your friendship and support. you did a good thing, it takes a lot to be selfless and help the ones you love even if it conflicts with your feelings.

as for giving up, dont. Ive been doing this now for a whole lot onger than I thought I would and truthfully it is every bit as hard as you would imagine but my husband and I have become much closer through it and it has solidified our desire to be parents together. we KNOW what we want.
Nothing worth having isnt worth the wait.

it WILL be worth it when you are holding your child. This process teaches us so much about ourselves and although I hate it, I think when it over I will be better for it.
I HATE admitting that because there are times when I think I'm losing my mind altogether and I think I cant stand one more second of it.

all the loss, pain, surgeries, struggles, they hurt but they HAVE to be worth it. I know they are.
If you can try without really trying, maybe you should give it a shot. I am the kind of person who feels better when I have a sense of control, and thats what the temping, charting, OPKs does for me. It drives me crazy, true, but I would rather feel more 'in control' if that makes any sense. If you can relinquish that control then by all means, why not try?

Sorry you are feeling so blue. I hope my little pep talk helped at all. 
Here's a cyber hug- :hugs:

as for me, doing ok, the balloon is really uncomfortable... but only 2 more weeks. I wont be doing much which is probably going to make me even crazier but I cant try this month so at least Im getting a little 'break'.
next month is when I thought we were going to move onto injectables and IUI and now DH doesnt want to so soon (so soon- weve been doing this for 15 F'ing months!) he is very scared about multiples... even twins alone 
can be very risky for both mother and babies... he wants to keep trying naturally without assistance but I think I need some kind of drug to help with ovulation... we have to wait to speak with dr in 2 weeks. 

its going to be a LONG 2 weeks... :) a whole new kind of 2ww... :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Steph! great story! Its lovely to hear that you reconnected with your long lost love! (very romantic) and how lovely for your daughter!
I hope that this new baby comes quickly for you! GL and baby dust!!

by the by, the bloody nose is a symptom for some ladies I believe. :) yay!


----------



## CEF

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this and never even been on a forum before! We are trying to concieve #1 and I am driving myself crazy analysing my body for signs of pregnancy! I'm not even sure what the signs are as everyone I speak to tells me something different!

Can someone tell me what the abbreviations mean? i.e. bfp, dpo.

I am 7 days post ovulation (dpo!?) and my symptoms are:
Sore breasts that always starts ok in the morning and gets worse as the day goes on
Some bloating (although maybe this is just Christmas weight!)
Hot flushes
mood swings! - more than normal
creamy discharge
pains and cramping like I'm about to get my period

Are any of these signs I might be expecting?! I seem to get my hopes up every month and then am devastated when i get my period!

CEF x


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi CEF,
Dpo- days past ovulation
Bpf- big past positive (hpt- home pregnancy test)
Bpn- big fat negative
Ov- ovulation
Af- aunt flow

There's a lot of them but if you don't recognize them, just ask.
Your symptoms look good, sadly, alot of pg signs are same as af signs so it's hard to know for sure. I think our creamy cm sounds like a positive sign to me! GL! (good luck)


----------



## snsvocals

Hi CEF-

Just a few to add to the list:

DD- Dear Daughter
DH- Dear Husband
DS- Dear son
BD- Baby Dance (intercourse)
FMU- First Morning Urine
POAS- Pee on a stick
CM- Cervical mucous
CP- Cervical Position
CD- Cycle Day

And... thats all I can think of! 

Thanks to all of you for your welcoming replies!! Posting to a forum is very new to me!! 

EMily-- Yes- you are correct--this rarely happens (reuniting with your ex and father of your child)--yet, somehow we are more in love than we were as kids!! Ha! I feel soooo fortune and blessed!
As for testing, I am not sure yet. That part has always been the hardest for me! Waiting and seeing a BFN is not easy for me--as I know it isnt for all of us! It feels like such a let down and then I kind of feel like a failure. Its actually kind of embarrassing too---if that makes any sense?? 
I know DF (Dear Fiance) wants me to test like, today!! lol. But Im trying to explain to him that its too early! Ha! I am due for AF on Friday (I ovulate on CD 19/20 and AF arrives CD 32--so I am a little later than the norm 14 and 28 day)
I will most likely just wait until AF is supposed to arrive, which would be Friday. I like to wait as long as possible just in case the let down happens! :nope:

What about you?? Are you in your tww right now? If so, which DPO are you at? I know that you had mentioned that you wanted to stop trying but I wasnt sure if that meant if you are out of this cycle or not?

@Afamilygal-- Thank you so much! We are all really happy and we look forward to November to be married and begin our new lives together. :happydance:
As for the bloody nose--it was alot--it was just a very tiny bit but not normal for me at all! So, our fingers are crossed that it means a BFP. 
Thank you!!

CEF- your symptoms could very well mean a BFP this month! But, it could also mean the witch may arrive! Boooo! Thats the thing with this tww- pregnancy symptoms are mirrored to those of impending menstruation--they are so similar so it makes it difficult to know for sure! I hope one day soon some kind of test that tells you the minute you conceive, hits stores!!! Lol! 
I have most definitely have my fingers crossed for you!!!! How long have you been trying? Are the symptoms that you are having now, symptoms that you usually have or are they new to you?
When do you plan on testing?

Keep us in the loop! As i will too! 

Thanks ladies and again--lots and lots of baby dust to you!!!!

Steph*


----------



## CEF

Hi!
This is our 6 month of trying and Im starting to get worried now. I don't normally have such sore BB and not this early (due af on thurs/fri) and I also don't remember ever having creamy cm at this point (but i maight have just ignored it before). I will prob wait until sat to test.

CEF x


----------



## EMandPATRICK

hi girls... just wanted to stop in today to let you know i got another BFN this morning. how about everyone else?

Afamilygal- thank you so much for your reply. im doing a little better today- not as emotional. dh and i talked last night, and we pretty much decided that im putting to much pressure on myself, and it might be best if we dont actively ttc next month. ill still be on here though :winkwink: .. we just will NTNP. 

i'm going to go lay down now, woke up this morning with the beginnings of a cold. ill try to be on later :flower:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

CEF said:


> Hi!
> This is our 6 month of trying and Im starting to get worried now. I don't normally have such sore BB and not this early (due af on thurs/fri) and I also don't remember ever having creamy cm at this point (but i maight have just ignored it before). I will prob wait until sat to test.
> 
> CEF x

how many dpo are you today? maybe you should test soon!!!

good luck!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Em- sorry about your bfn... Could still be early though!
Ttc is sooo hard. Just do what you can do. Glad to hear you are sticking around though! I'm still laid up, the cramping from this balloon is awful. 
On lots of pain meds luckily but I can still feel it. Still 10 days til it is out- I'm going to go crazy- that's a long time to be so uncomfortable.
Anyhoo, just a lot of reading and tv. If it wasn't for the pain, I would really enjoy this!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Em- sorry about your bfn... Could still be early though!
> Ttc is sooo hard. Just do what you can do. Glad to hear you are sticking around though! I'm still laid up, the cramping from this balloon is awful.
> On lots of pain meds luckily but I can still feel it. Still 10 days til it is out- I'm going to go crazy- that's a long time to be so uncomfortable.
> Anyhoo, just a lot of reading and tv. If it wasn't for the pain, I would really enjoy this!

I'm sorry that you are still in pain, but try to enjoy the "relaxed" life as best as you can! Sure 10days seems like a long time, but I'm sure you have been through the worst of it...I hate that women have to go through so much pain throughout their lives.

I'm stuck trying to look at the bright side right now. I had some AF cramps last night, lasted about 2-3 hours. Went to sleep so hot I was removing covers and clothing! (Normally I am ice cold!!!) Woke up this morning feeling fine, until about 3 hours ago I started to feel a cold/flu coming on. Body aches, stuffy nose (when I tried blowing it, there was a tad bit of blood- which happened last month before a BFP), throat hurts, and just plain exhausted. I know my odds are slim, but it's possible for implantation to have occurred last night..right? :wacko:

I don't know whats better, wishful thinking to be let down later... or negative thinking, with a chance of happiness coming in days. Haha..but I'm somewhere in the middle!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sure, lots of women implant late. They say between 6-10 dpo is typical. And also maybe you o'd a little later than you think too!
I think i have decided that Hope is not a bad thing but disillusion is. It's a fine line for me!
I always tell DH that it is better to be happily surprised than disappointed but truthfully, hope is what gets us through this right?
I have hope for you! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Sure, lots of women implant late. They say between 6-10 dpo is typical. And also maybe you o'd a little later than you think too!
> I think i have decided that Hope is not a bad thing but disillusion is. It's a fine line for me!
> I always tell DH that it is better to be happily surprised than disappointed but truthfully, hope is what gets us through this right?
> I have hope for you! :)

Thanks! I need all the hope I can get! At this point I'm grasping at air... AF is due on the 19th. So I have a little more than a 2 day wait...FX she doesn't show. 

You are so right though, hope is the only thing that gets us through.


----------



## Sashamunna

Hi Emily & Laine,

Sorry to be missing for awhile! My AF came today, but on the bright side it's another new month where I can plan it better! :)

Hey Emily, babydust that you are able to get a BFP! really hope that for you! :) As for me, I will plan it better with my DH this month :)

I will be more hardworking to plot my BBT chart and make sure DH will be around!!!! :)

Hope you ladies are doing well! :)


----------



## Sashamunna

Afamilygal said:



> Em- sorry about your bfn... Could still be early though!
> Ttc is sooo hard. Just do what you can do. Glad to hear you are sticking around though! I'm still laid up, the cramping from this balloon is awful.
> On lots of pain meds luckily but I can still feel it. Still 10 days til it is out- I'm going to go crazy- that's a long time to be so uncomfortable.
> Anyhoo, just a lot of reading and tv. If it wasn't for the pain, I would really enjoy this!


Hey Laine,

So sorry to hear about your pain! hope you get better soon! giving you some tummy rub! to make it better :)

We will count down for 10days for you! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Emily & Laine,
> 
> Sorry to be missing for awhile! My AF came today, but on the bright side it's another new month where I can plan it better! :)
> 
> Hey Emily, babydust that you are able to get a BFP! really hope that for you! :) As for me, I will plan it better with my DH this month :)
> 
> I will be more hardworking to plot my BBT chart and make sure DH will be around!!!! :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well! :)

Sorry about your AF... don't worry.. I'm not far behind you. Another BFN this morning, and when I woke up I thought the witch had already come. :nope: not yet. I want her to get here so I can get it over with. Aw well... she'll be here by the 19th (when I'm due).

Haha and as for you planning it better next month, I'm going to as well. I'm gonna give it one more month TTC... and we are going back to everyday rather than everyother day.

Keep me posted! How long does your AF usually last? We'll be in the TTW together again!!! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

morning ladies! sorry about the wicked witch... :( man, I remember when I used to love seeing my period cause I meant I wasn't going to be a mother! what a croc... 

still- big hugs! BUT if you guys got pg this cycle then your babies would be due in October which is a great time to have a baby no? I like trying to figure out when baby would be due.

I think it isn't a bad idea to have a plan. I like planning, like I said before, big on control. :)

something has been on my mind... Ill see what you guys think. its strange cause DH and I got pg the FIRST time we ever tried to (weren't even really trying, literally had sex once and BAM- never thought it would happen so fast) so when we lost the baby, all the doctors/nurses/friends kept telling us it would be easy to get pg again since we hadnt had any trouble. boy were they wrong! but I dont get it, why were they wrong? what changed? Dr says my ov is all over the place and that could be attributing. plus I have stage 3 endometriosis which was ALL over my abdomen back in November. but he cleared it out so if that was the obstacle, then we should get pg soon since he cleared it all out, right? Thats what Im telling myself. we have only had 1 cycle since the surgery and my cycle was CRAZY and long. I think the surgeries and everything are making my ovaries confused. :wacko:

DR wants us to do injectibles and IUI. DH doesnt want multiples and wants to stay away from injectibles as long as poss. he wants to try 3 months naturally... but I have endometriosis which will grow back- probably in one year it will be horrendous again and we will have to move onto IVF.

so, here is my compromise/plan/idea (for when we start next cycle- should be in 3 weeks) tell me what you think.

cycle 1- try natural, no assistance. just OPKS, CBFM and temping. start BD on cd 10/11 and go every other day aiming for and around peak day.

-if no luck-
cycle 2- assume Ov needs help and go on Femara. (or clomid- whatever dr thinks is best) and continue to try naturally (perhaps BD everyday)

cycle 3- same meds, add IUI

cycle 4- switch to injectibles and IUI

cycle 5- same (one more shot)

cycle 6- discuss options, perhaps endo is back and need to move onto IVF

...
do I sound as crazy as I feel? :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Emily & Laine,
> 
> Sorry to be missing for awhile! My AF came today, but on the bright side it's another new month where I can plan it better! :)
> 
> Hey Emily, babydust that you are able to get a BFP! really hope that for you! :) As for me, I will plan it better with my DH this month :)
> 
> I will be more hardworking to plot my BBT chart and make sure DH will be around!!!! :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well! :)

BASAL BODY TEMPERATURE CHARTING

tips:
1. buy a new BBT thermometer, you can buy them at any drug store. They have one extra degree for more accuracy.

2. keep it by your bed along with a little notebook that you write a little calender on where you can easily record the temp. (you would be stunned how easy it is to forget!)

3. sign up with Fertility friend and input data, that thing is awesome. the free version is sufficient.

4. try to make sure you last pee is approx 4 hours before you test in the am. not easy but once you get in a rhythm its less annoying.

5. remember: dont talk, drink, get up, do anything that might affect your reading before you temp. sounds crazy but you get used to it pretty fast.

6. always take temp at same time every day, set an alarm for it (you can even go back to bed when you are done)

it seems like a lot of work but if I hadnt of been charting, I would never have known if I had already Ov'd and would have gone off the deep end for real. it helps you to know EXACTLY when AF is due which can save you money on HPTs and some heartache.

xx:hugs:


----------



## snsvocals

Hey Ladies!

Im sorry I have not been on in a few days--actually I had this LONG message typed out for you all and for some reason it didnt post!!! I was sooo mad!! :-(

I hope you all are doing wonderful!

I wanted to ask you ladies a question. Have you ever tried this: (It may be TMI--but I am hoping it will help) 
After DH finishes his thing, ha!, and we tend to lay there for as long as possible, or with our hips tilted, etc. have you ever tried this: I had heard that after DH finishes for the woman to continue laying there and make sure to give herself an orgasm. ( They say that the orgasm helps the sperm to get to there it needs to go with the muscles contracting)
Sooo, my question is...has anyone tried this?? And, I dont mean just for one cycle--I mean everyday during O and for at least 4 cycles.

The reason I am asking this is because this is what we did, and this morning we got a BFP! We are so excited but I just feel terrible posting this!!! I cant imagine how hard its been for you girls and I am so sorry--so I wanted to share with you my experience and hope that maybe it works for one of you, if not all of you!! 


I will tell you--that each time we were ttc, this is what I did and EVERY time we got pregnant!!! So- ya never know??? Its worth a try!!! 

So, let me know what you all think and if youve tried this method, consistently. Also, I know they say to BD every other day--but we BD EVERY DAY!! It cant hurt!!! And I make sure to Orgasm after everytime!!! This was our 2nd month ttc and the first month I didnt do this trick..this month--i did!
So, please just at least, try it. I WANT UPDATES TOO!!!!!!

I wish you all the BEST of luck and I HOPE THIS BEAN STIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am trying not to get too excited though!

xoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## EMandPATRICK

snsvocals said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> Im sorry I have not been on in a few days--actually I had this LONG message typed out for you all and for some reason it didnt post!!! I was sooo mad!! :-(
> 
> I hope you all are doing wonderful!
> 
> I wanted to ask you ladies a question. Have you ever tried this: (It may be TMI--but I am hoping it will help)
> After DH finishes his thing, ha!, and we tend to lay there for as long as possible, or with our hips tilted, etc. have you ever tried this: I had heard that after DH finishes for the woman to continue laying there and make sure to give herself an orgasm. ( They say that the orgasm helps the sperm to get to there it needs to go with the muscles contracting)
> Sooo, my question is...has anyone tried this?? And, I dont mean just for one cycle--I mean everyday during O and for at least 4 cycles.
> 
> The reason I am asking this is because this is what we did, and this morning we got a BFP! We are so excited but I just feel terrible posting this!!! I cant imagine how hard its been for you girls and I am so sorry--so I wanted to share with you my experience and hope that maybe it works for one of you, if not all of you!!
> 
> 
> I will tell you--that each time we were ttc, this is what I did and EVERY time we got pregnant!!! So- ya never know??? Its worth a try!!!
> 
> So, let me know what you all think and if youve tried this method, consistently. Also, I know they say to BD every other day--but we BD EVERY DAY!! It cant hurt!!! And I make sure to Orgasm after everytime!!! This was our 2nd month ttc and the first month I didnt do this trick..this month--i did!
> So, please just at least, try it. I WANT UPDATES TOO!!!!!!
> 
> I wish you all the BEST of luck and I HOPE THIS BEAN STIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am trying not to get too excited though!
> 
> xoxooxoxoxoxox

For me... it's not TMI. We don't really "know" each other so there is no embarrassment factor, and to me.. this feels more like a diary that answers back. Anyways.. more importantly... CONGRATULATIONS!!! You better keep us posted!!! (Ultrasounds and doctors appointments)

As for the process of BDing, :haha:, we try to finish at the same time. Which, as every women will tell you isn't always possible. Now.. question. When you say that after he is done, you both tilt your hips? LIKKKEEEE... he remains in your "happy zone"? Haha I'm sorry, I try to make light of this conversation in case someone else reading it is offended. The reason I ask is because we don't typically stay attached (lack of a better word) for longer than a minute. However, I remain still in a laying position for about 15 mins. Even after that it feels like I'm wetting myself when I stand up (BLAH!). I understand that my body can't take in/absorb a lot and that gravity will always win.. but does anyone have any suggestions to make that waterfall more comfortable? I have resorted to keeping hand towels (colored so they don't get confused with the ones we use for cleanliness) in my nightstand and using it as a pad for 30-45 mins. I gotta tell you, I dread that part.

This past cycle we BD every other day, result BFN. Last cycle we BD every day.. and we did have that BFP- but it ended in a chemical.

Anyways... again.. HUGE congratulations!


----------



## Rebandy11

I use thin liners, you could try soft cups. I haven't tried these yet but have heard good things.


----------



## Afamilygal

wow congrats sns vocals!!! great news- H&H 9 months!!
we have done the orgasm trick. (several times) it sort of made sense to me that it would help- DH thinks it is odd but hey, Ill try anything. It hasnt worked for me...
but then again, I have my fair share of issues which could be more attributing to the none baby situation as much as anything else. (which is my guess)

as for what to do when it is over, I have DH hike some pillows under me and I put my legs up on the wall and let gravity keep everything 'inside' and headed downhill rather than out.

some still comes out but what can you do. I lay there for 20-30 minutes than get up and run to bathroom! (we have tissues by the bed)

it isnt an exact science but whatever. as for soft cups, bought some and have tried them many times and I cannot, I repeat I cannot get them to work on me. no idea why. I have read SO many things on how to use them and it just doesnt work for me. 
I dont really mind since I think its a little gross to walk around with semen inside for hours at a time. :haha: not sure why that more than other things grosses me out... plus Im not sure it can honestly do anything. the egg and semen need to meet in the fallopian tubes... thats a ways away. :)

by the way, Em- your comment about the answering diary- loved it, laughed hard. :)


----------



## snsvocals

Thanks Ladies!!!  We are really excited but I am of course, nervous too. I am more of the ' planner' and 'control freak'! He isnt! Ha! 

Em- I think I had a typo when I said we both keep our hips tilted--haha! No that is not the case. Lol! I was just talking about the things we women do after BD to keep everything inside. 

As for keeping as much in as possible--I am not really sure. I feel like sooo much leaves my body afterward and it always made me feel like nothing was even left to attach to the egg!!!! But I guess I was wrong. 
Em- if you got a BFP last month with BD every day--I would DEF. try that again!!! And also just try to give yourself an orgasm after DH finishes, each time. See if this works?? I HAVE MY FX FOR YOU BIG TIME!!!
ALL OF YOU!!!!!!!!!!!

I do have a question too that I wanted to see what you all thought about.

Last month--I bled twice in one month- the first time was my reg. AF and then about 2 weeks later (The exact date that I was supposed to Ov) I started bleeding again!!! Which is soooo not normal for me!!!!
So then this month--a few weeks later, I take a test at 8 DPO and the test line came up VERY QUICKLY as positive and VERY dark!! Like, darker than the control line!!! Is this normal? I am wondering if I could be farther along than I thought since this was the first test I took?? I tried to do a little research online but everyone who got aBFP at 8 DPO, the test line was really light---and then a few said they were pregnant with twins!!!! Ahhh! So, I am not really sure??? I just wanted to see if maybe any of you had any thoughts on this??

I will definitely keep you all updated! I promise!!! Bc of the two MC in the past, I dont want to get too excited! ya know??

I also had Hyperemesis in my last 2 pregnancies so PLEASE keep your FX that it somehow doesnt happen in this pregnancy!!!!! 

LOTS AND LOTS OF BABY DUST TO ALLLLLLLL OF YOU WONDERFUL LADIES!!!!!

Steph xoxox


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Steph - thanks for posting all your info.

As for the orgasm after BD thing - we do this. We've only started this cycle though so I'm hoping it makes a difference. We've started using conceive plus too.

Fingers crossed for everyone...

X


----------



## snsvocals

BabyBumpHope said:



> Steph - thanks for posting all your info.
> 
> As for the orgasm after BD thing - we do this. We've only started this cycle though so I'm hoping it makes a difference. We've started using conceive plus too.
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone...
> 
> X


Hey there!

Its wonderful to have a place to be able to post my info to and not feel crazy!! Haha! So THANK YOU! 

You said that you just started the orgasm thing this cycle? When did you Ov? How many DPO are you?? PLEASE keep us posted!! I have my FX for you that this cycle takes and it works for you like it does me!!!!:winkwink:

Have a great day!!

Thanks again!

Steph xoxo


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I'm 4dpo today so hoping to test around the 28th if AF stays away

X


----------



## EMandPATRICK

*Steph *.. try not to worry so much. I'm sure this is going to be a healthy normal pregnancy. Have you tried taking a digital with conception indicator? Maybe it will help :)


*Laine*.. I will be starting my period tomorrow, it's about 4-5 days long. So I'm looking to ovulate around 2/1-2/2. Do you know when you will be ovulating next? Is it safe for you and DH to TTC next month? It would be nice to be in the TWW with you :) 

As for a comment made earlier- My DH birthday is August 12th, and mine is October 9th... we were actually hoping that if we were to conceive; the birth would be around our birthdays. That way we could take a vacation as a family to celebrate. I wouldn't look forward to being HUGE in the hot months, but I would do it for a bundle of BABY :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> I'm 4dpo today so hoping to test around the 28th if AF stays away
> 
> X

Good luck!!! Keep us posted, and if you have any questions.. the girls on this thread are awesome! :flower:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

EMandPATRICK said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> I'm 4dpo today so hoping to test around the 28th if AF stays away
> 
> X
> 
> Good luck!!! Keep us posted, and if you have any questions.. the girls on this thread are awesome! :flower:Click to expand...

Aww thanks em :kiss:

I'm really nervous this time round as its my first 2WW using conceive plus. I've heard alot of people have got their BFP the first month using it! Hopefully itll be first time lucky for us too

Good luck to you too - you arnt out til the witch shows. Some people just get later BFPs

x


----------



## Rebandy11

I am currently in the TWW either 9dpo or 11 dpo. My temps dont really agree with my +opk but then again i was on soy iso so it probably effected my pre-o temps. Yesterday I had a little tiny bit of brown cm which would have been 8 or 10 dpo. Other symptoms are sore/swollen boobs, sensitive nips and slight cramps/pressure. I am having less symptoms then other negative months lol. AF is due in either 3 or 5 days

I have noticed that when i elevate my hips after BD for about 20-30min a lot less comes out then if i were to just get out of bed but that only works around O time. So hopefully that means that the goods are getting into my uterus :haha:


----------



## Rebandy11

Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.

It might be a good sign... I hope that it is!


----------



## Afamilygal

snsvocals said:


> I do have a question too that I wanted to see what you all thought about.
> 
> Last month--I bled twice in one month- the first time was my reg. AF and then about 2 weeks later (The exact date that I was supposed to Ov) I started bleeding again!!! Which is soooo not normal for me!!!!
> So then this month--a few weeks later, I take a test at 8 DPO and the test line came up VERY QUICKLY as positive and VERY dark!! Like, darker than the control line!!! Is this normal? I am wondering if I could be farther along than I thought since this was the first test I took?? I tried to do a little research online but everyone who got aBFP at 8 DPO, the test line was really light---and then a few said they were pregnant with twins!!!! Ahhh! So, I am not really sure??? I just wanted to see if maybe any of you had any thoughts on this??

Hm... Do you temp? Without charting you may have to wait until a u/s to find out. 2nd bleed could have been o bleeding maybe? Very odd...

I have a friend who gets dark hpts really fast, she had first+ at 6dpo and dark by 8 dpo so... Who knows!
You could have implanted 4/5 dpo easily.


----------



## Afamilygal

Rebandy11 said:


> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.




EMandPATRICK said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.
> 
> It might be a good sign... I hope that it is!Click to expand...

Yes. Sounds good!

So where all you kids at now? Em- my next cycle should start 2nd week in feb so O mid to late feb... But I have been known to O really late so who knows! Maybe I'll catch up. But, You should be 1 wk into 2ww when I start cycle so hopefully you'll catch the bean and we will never cycle together. I hope if you do you'll stick around to root me on.. ? :)

Started reading book called bump and grind. It's hilarious ttc goodness.mi recommend it!


----------



## Steph0214

Hi ladies, new to this site and thought I say HI.
Quick version of my story
-ttc for 3 yrs
-have a 4 yr old autistic son
-this is our last month of trying the natural way, next months its.clomid, trigger shot and iii

That's sums it up, I wont bore you w
ith the details, however I have a few symptoms I wanna run by y'all
I'm 7 dpo, sore breasts, frequent urination, little crampy, here and there, the last couple of days my temp was about 98.2 and today its 99.1.......
Soooooooo lol now I'm looking for some input... anyone?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> Cramps started this afternoon, I have been having them for 3 hrs now. They feel like AF cramps but not as intense. I don't think it is AF tho cause it's still too early.Click to expand...
> 
> It might be a good sign... I hope that it is!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. Sounds good!
> 
> So where all you kids at now? Em- my next cycle should start 2nd week in feb so O mid to late feb... But I have been known to O really late so who knows! Maybe I'll catch up. But, You should be 1 wk into 2ww when I start cycle so hopefully you'll catch the bean and we will never cycle together. I hope if you do you'll stick around to root me on.. ? :)
> 
> Started reading book called bump and grind. It's hilarious ttc goodness.mi recommend it!Click to expand...


You are crazy! There is no "hoping" when it comes to me sticking around. This thread has pretty much become my lifeline. As sad as it is. DH and I were talking about it last night before we fell asleep, and a lot was said. With him starting school again (he's an engineer, now he company is paying for him to finish his masters), and his work opening up overtime... we haven't had a real good display of feelings in a couple weeks. When I say display of feelings, I only mean talking, hehe we do plenty of BDing. I brought up this website, and he said that he's happy that I have someone/somewhere to turn to when I need to vent. Anyways, to make an even longer story shorter... I'm not going anywhere Laine!

UPDATE- still no AF, I was due yesterday. Still BFN.. I just want to start my cycle, so this is CRAP.

How are you feeling? Are you still experiencing pain? Have you started the count down to when it's removed???PS- the later my period is, the more likely we could be in the TWW together. Although, I'm kinda hoping it comes sooner rather than later... no offense :winkwink:

Bump and Grind huh??? I'm going to have to see if I can get that on my Kindle. Always looking for a good laugh :coffee:


----------



## Afamilygal

I hope AF comes soon for you too (or a BFP preferably) you know, I have heard it can take some women a while for it to show up... (A BFP that is) do you think there is still a chance??

balloon is out in a week- YAY! You know- I haven't left the house since the surgery- it is making me super crazy!!! sitting up hurts really bad and I have to be on the pain killers around the clock so I can drive myself anywhere.
feel awful for poor DH. Its his bday today... he is going out with his friends tomorrow without me. This whole thing is making life really difficult... :( plus he is now 38 and really feeling the pressure to get on with it... poor guy married a younger woman and he gets an old barren lady... :)
just kidding. (hopefully! :) )

that book is written by a New Zealand lady. I had to buy it from the UK on amazon.
I started writing a book about this a few months ago and was interested to see what someone else had to say. 
and BTW, I use the term 'writing a book' very loosely. its more of a journal that I'm hoping I can turn into something useful someday for other women who go through the brutality that is TTC. :)

I love this forum too. this is my favorite thread. DH worried that I am too obsessed with TTC and this forum makes that worse but I tried to explain that I have no one to talk to about all this stuff and it helps to have friends. not just helps, its a total lifeline.
This stuff is way to hard to do alone. I'm glad you will stick around. :hugs:

so anyhoo, balloon out in 1 week and we'll talk to the DR about our 'options' I hope we can try something new... Im fresh out of ideas... :)
except the orgasm idea. I normally O before he does (tmiiiii) and apparently that is bad, it should be at the same time or right after. will try that next time :)

I still have 3 weeks til I get AF, how am I going to make it? :) I'm ready to get a move on! Im hoping I can try clomid or femara next cycle in. Hopefully I will O at a reasonable time and that BPF, I am READY. Here's to hoping!!
go team baby!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

Steph0214 said:


> Hi ladies, new to this site and thought I say HI.
> Quick version of my story
> -ttc for 3 yrs
> -have a 4 yr old autistic son
> -this is our last month of trying the natural way, next months its.clomid, trigger shot and iii
> 
> That's sums it up, I wont bore you w
> ith the details, however I have a few symptoms I wanna run by y'all
> I'm 7 dpo, sore breasts, frequent urination, little crampy, here and there, the last couple of days my temp was about 98.2 and today its 99.1.......
> Soooooooo lol now I'm looking for some input... anyone?

jeez! that's really high! you are either with child or maybe getting ill? hopefully just preggers! :) 3yrs is a long time. I'm losing my mind after 15 months... GL!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I hope AF comes soon for you too (or a BFP preferably) you know, I have heard it can take some women a while for it to show up... (A BFP that is) do you think there is still a chance??
> 
> balloon is out in a week- YAY! You know- I haven't left the house since the surgery- it is making me super crazy!!! sitting up hurts really bad and I have to be on the pain killers around the clock so I can drive myself anywhere.
> feel awful for poor DH. Its his bday today... he is going out with his friends tomorrow without me. This whole thing is making life really difficult... :( plus he is now 38 and really feeling the pressure to get on with it... poor guy married a younger woman and he gets an old barren lady... :)
> just kidding. (hopefully! :) )
> 
> that book is written by a New Zealand lady. I had to buy it from the UK on amazon.
> I started writing a book about this a few months ago and was interested to see what someone else had to say.
> and BTW, I use the term 'writing a book' very loosely. its more of a journal that I'm hoping I can turn into something useful someday for other women who go through the brutality that is TTC. :)
> 
> I love this forum too. this is my favorite thread. DH worried that I am too obsessed with TTC and this forum makes that worse but I tried to explain that I have no one to talk to about all this stuff and it helps to have friends. not just helps, its a total lifeline.
> This stuff is way to hard to do alone. I'm glad you will stick around. :hugs:
> 
> so anyhoo, balloon out in 1 week and we'll talk to the DR about our 'options' I hope we can try something new... Im fresh out of ideas... :)
> except the orgasm idea. I normally O before he does (tmiiiii) and apparently that is bad, it should be at the same time or right after. will try that next time :)
> 
> I still have 3 weeks til I get AF, how am I going to make it? :) I'm ready to get a move on! Im hoping I can try clomid or femara next cycle in. Hopefully I will O at a reasonable time and that BPF, I am READY. Here's to hoping!!
> go team baby!!! :thumbup:


Well, I guess I'm still eligible for a BFP being that AF hasn't showed. But I have been having AF cramps on and off for about 3 days. Every night I go to bed wearing a pad (normally a tampon user) because I think it will be here by the morning... but nothing! Aside from the on and off cramping, the BFN are letting me know to expect that witch any day. 

You know, I'm sure a lot of women would want to get a hold of that journal/book when you are done. It's going to be one amazing *success* story :winkwink:

You say that your next cycle will start in 3 weeks... is that what the doctors are expecting? I would THINK that with the removal of the balloon, it might bring on your AF. I'm going to keep my fingers crossed for you that it arrives sooner than that, the wait must be excruciating! 

As for O-ing before your DH... be proud of that! :haha: My DH can manage that 3 out of 5 times, the remaining 2 being that my O is nowhere in sight :haha:

I'm sorry that you are still laid up, and can't be a part of your DH's birthday outing. That really sucks...and I can't say anything to make you feel better about it. But as for you marrying an older man, we have something in common! There isn't a big difference, but I'm 26 and DH is 30.

Ughhh... I want a BFP so bad. I have no children (besides pets), and I watch The Baby Story. Is that pathetic?:blush:


----------



## Afamilygal

no, not at all. truthfully, Im not sure what it is, a tv show? I'm sure if I watched it I would get addicted. I just started pretty little liars and now I cant stop! aherm... thats what happens when you lay on your back for long stretches of time... you watch a LOT of tv. :)
Im 28 so we are pretty close in age! right on...

thanks for the encouraging words on the book/journal. I suck at writing but hey- it keeps me busy and can be very therapeutic.

Doctors say that AF will start after I finish meds. Im on estrogen right now and then 8 days of provera. That should do the trick. :)
Im going to be one happy lady when I get the stupid thing out. :) throw myself a "thank god my balloon is out of my uterus" party! :) you are invited of course :)

I want that baby too. its crazy how consuming it is isnt it? I never thought I could be so crazy about something/want something so bad. I have a dog too (fur baby) shes a keeper. :)

I tried visualizing being a mom last night and it made me cry... (note to self- when taking lots of estrogen- be aware of weepy nature)

I hope your cramping is good cramping and not bad cramping. you must be going crazy! I know how totally nutty it can make you... believe it or not in my cycles, my period is never ever late. only early... It just LOVES showing up... uninvited of course.
but late AFs are good cause it means you have a longer LP and that is a very good thing... think of it like that- more time for baby to get nestled in.


----------



## Steph0214

Afamilygal said:


> Steph0214 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, new to this site and thought I say HI.
> Quick version of my story
> -ttc for 3 yrs
> -have a 4 yr old autistic son
> -this is our last month of trying the natural way, next months its.clomid, trigger shot and iii
> 
> That's sums it up, I wont bore you w
> ith the details, however I have a few symptoms I wanna run by y'all
> I'm 7 dpo, sore breasts, frequent urination, little crampy, here and there, the last couple of days my temp was about 98.2 and today its 99.1.......
> Soooooooo lol now I'm looking for some input... anyone?
> 
> jeez! that's really high! you are either with child or maybe getting ill? hopefully just preggers! :) 3yrs is a long time. I'm losing my mind after 15 months... GL!Click to expand...



Honestly it hasn't felt that long might be because of all the therapies and husbands deployments etc but as I said this is it boo pregnancy this months and we gonna start mess and iui


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> no, not at all. truthfully, Im not sure what it is, a tv show? I'm sure if I watched it I would get addicted. I just started pretty little liars and now I cant stop! aherm... thats what happens when you lay on your back for long stretches of time... you watch a LOT of tv. :)
> Im 28 so we are pretty close in age! right on...
> 
> thanks for the encouraging words on the book/journal. I suck at writing but hey- it keeps me busy and can be very therapeutic.
> 
> Doctors say that AF will start after I finish meds. Im on estrogen right now and then 8 days of provera. That should do the trick. :)
> Im going to be one happy lady when I get the stupid thing out. :) throw myself a "thank god my balloon is out of my uterus" party! :) you are invited of course :)
> 
> I want that baby too. its crazy how consuming it is isnt it? I never thought I could be so crazy about something/want something so bad. I have a dog too (fur baby) shes a keeper. :)
> 
> I tried visualizing being a mom last night and it made me cry... (note to self- when taking lots of estrogen- be aware of weepy nature)
> 
> I hope your cramping is good cramping and not bad cramping. you must be going crazy! I know how totally nutty it can make you... believe it or not in my cycles, my period is never ever late. only early... It just LOVES showing up... uninvited of course.
> but late AFs are good cause it means you have a longer LP and that is a very good thing... think of it like that- more time for baby to get nestled in.



:hi:

I will bring the party hats and cake to said party :thumbup: A Baby Story is about pregnant moms, and it tapes them during the end of pregnancy and all of delivery (whichever route they take). Then they return after a couple weeks to see how they are adjusting to the new addition. They usually always have more than one kid. I like it, but on certain days it really bums me out.

I visualize being a mom sometimes too. Sometimes I cry, and others my pulse jumps and I get anxious! As much as we want to be parents, I have a feeling that if/when I get that BFP I'm going to be a nervous wreck!!!

Period is still not here :nope: , and I'm going crazy. Took another 10miu test and an OPK this morning. HCG was of course negative, and OPK has a light line- also considered negative. Normally I would think the lack of a period might be good sign and that I still had a shot, but I don't. DH and I BD on the 2nd, 4th (ovulation was supposed to be on the 5th or 6th), 6th, 7th, and 11th...then with our schedules being so messed up, we took like a 5day break. So I don't think we have a shot anymore. Last night I was crampy, and had a lot of gas pressure that kept me a wake(sorry TMI). I was soo sure that I was going to wake up to AF, now this morning I feel normal. Not like she's coming. Any ideas what I can do? LOL I let my DH *try* to bring it on yesterday...fail, but I enjoyed it. :haha:


So how are you feeling today??


----------



## Afamilygal

Hello dearie! Doing good! Slept well and woke up on the right side of the bed (literally DH is sleeping guest room since I have a lot going on with the balloon- I LOVE sleeping alone, isn't that terrible?! ;)
Got anything fun planned for today?

A for your af, I just don't know. Could you have O'd later than you thought originally?

Also, I'm going to try to TiVo that show! sounds good! :)

I'm going to be a wreck too. Especially after the mc... It was at 11 weeks so I'm to be walking on eggshells I'm sure...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Hello dearie! Doing good! Slept well and woke up on the right side of the bed (literally DH is sleeping guest room since I have a lot going on with the balloon- I LOVE sleeping alone, isn't that terrible?! ;)
> Got anything fun planned for today?
> 
> A for your af, I just don't know. Could you have O'd later than you thought originally?
> 
> Also, I'm going to try to TiVo that show! sounds good! :)
> 
> I'm going to be a wreck too. Especially after the mc... It was at 11 weeks so I'm to be walking on eggshells I'm sure...

My past mc is what brings on the feeling that I have to pee on a stick everyday. I want to see a line, and watch it progress. It's awful!!

There is nothing wrong with liking sleeping alone. I think I would love it too! DH is actually upgrading our queen size bed, to a king because my dog(Joey) likes to hog the bed. Ever since he was a puppy, he has this need to sleep with me. I know that I don't help the situation either lol. He's a lab/boxer mix.. so its like having a 75lbs person in the bed with us!!!

As for ovulating later, I don't think so. I had a +OPK around the time that I was scheduled to O, but who knows. I think it's just stress. Every time I think about it being late, it might set me back even more lol.

I just got in from shoveling.. gotta love NY, and now I have to jump in the shower and get ready for the day. DH and I are attending a fundraiser for a guy that was just diagnosed with leukemia. - Can't wait until tomorrow, I'm a football girl :blush:

What about you? Any good shows on that you plan on watching?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Yay!!! AF came!!!!!!! In the middle of the fundraiser, thank god I was prepared!!! Finally, Laine... Today marks the start of the cycle. Commence the countdown!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

testing out updated ticker


----------



## Afamilygal

Yay! Cycle 3! Right? This is going to be it Em! You can do it!
And I've decided to try to enjoy ttc and try not to obsess. I forget that once there's a baby, we won't have all the freedom, time etc. don't get me wrong, I'm ready for it but I can still enjoy this time being just the 2 of us. ( and our doggie- also a big one! I love big dogs too.) ours is a German Shepard/ Rottweiler mix. Shes a big softie. Scared of her own shadow!! :)

So horray for you to begin countdown, will you try charting this month?
Your new bed sounds wonderful, we have yet to upgrade to a king... Sigh! Hopefully soon, it's cramped in there! 

I get the balloon out this Thursday at 1 30. I am SO excited!! I'm going to go on a big bike ride when it's out! Plus we will talk to the d and make a proper ttc plan for the next few months. Whoop whoop!

Btw, when in your cycle do you O? Are you quite regular?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Yay! Cycle 3! Right? This is going to be it Em! You can do it!
> And I've decided to try to enjoy ttc and try not to obsess. I forget that once there's a baby, we won't have all the freedom, time etc. don't get me wrong, I'm ready for it but I can still enjoy this time being just the 2 of us. ( and our doggie- also a big one! I love big dogs too.) ours is a German Shepard/ Rottweiler mix. Shes a big softie. Scared of her own shadow!! :)
> 
> So horray for you to begin countdown, will you try charting this month?
> Your new bed sounds wonderful, we have yet to upgrade to a king... Sigh! Hopefully soon, it's cramped in there!
> 
> I get the balloon out this Thursday at 1 30. I am SO excited!! I'm going to go on a big bike ride when it's out! Plus we will talk to the d and make a proper ttc plan for the next few months. Whoop whoop!
> 
> Btw, when in your cycle do you O? Are you quite regular?

The charting thing really confuses me... that means temping right? I think I would obsess over it too much :dohh: Like you said you want to try to enjoy TTC. We want that too. The more I obsess, the more pressure I put on myself and DH. This cycle we are going back to BDing everyday, which shouldn't be too difficult. I tend to wake him up in the middle of the night at least once a month- to this day, I honestly don't know if he fully wakes up for it.

Thursday!!! Yayyyy!!! I'm so excited for you! Once they remove it, does the soreness continue? How do they remove it? Is it considered another surgery? Haha enjoy that bike ride for me, our streets are covered in snow- the best I got is the exercise bike in the basement!!!

My cycle is pretty regular. That's why it was so shocking that I was late. Ovulation should occur on the 3th-4th. Now I have to figure out how to update my ticker in my signature!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hiya! charting can be confusing. It takes a while to get used to. You are right that it definitely adds a new factor in so I cant blame you wanted to keep it as simple as possible. At this stage, I feel like I can't afford to be relaxed- isnt that sad/crazy?
I tried not temping, and I was so stressed about not knowing for certain if I ovulated- so I figure if I am going to worry/be a nut no matter what I might as well.
NUTS. :wacko:

I can't wait for Thursday. Im counting down the minutes!! :) :happydance: only 3 full days left!! EEK! It wont hurt once it is out, maybe a little cramping/soreness but as long as it is out, I can manage. :) it is filled with a fluid so he will release the fluid and then pull it out. Its a little uncomfortable but not terrible at all. It's a bit yucky though... imagine that it is gross for the Dr... poor guy, he has to do a lot of yucky stuff. :sick:

SO! not too long for you til O I guess? when is it? around cd14ish? so you'll bd everyday from what day til what day? It can get so tiring to do it every day, I admire your stamina! :) we tried that for a while but my dr told me not to. something about letting the swimmers build up? I don't know- I think it is different for everyone- depends on the dude, right?
DH's SA came back totally normal- very strong swimmers, etc which is GREAT but then I'm like "AHhh great, so its all me..." :) I'm totally kidding. Im really grateful thats not another issue we have to deal with on top of all my stuff.
he's just a bit smug about it. :dohh:

so you have a lot of snow? its downright warm here right now. I do like the snow though. we go to Co every winter and it is so nice and cozy... but the warm is much better for biking this is true! I will enjoy it for the both of us.

Im going CRAZY trying to figure out what to do about whether or not to try the injections and IUI... or try natural a bit longer... Its all so much to decide, I'm feeling very overwhelmed. read a terrifying article in the NYtimes about IUI and multiples. scared the pants off of me... :) 

hoping Dr's visit sheds light on it and doesn't confuse me even more. DH is so adamant about trying naturally. I get where he is coming from but im reaching the end of my rope you know? he just cant understand what this is like for me. What I've had to go through- there's only so much a gal can take.
There are so many women on here who have tried for so hard for SO long and it is just so heartbreaking... I feel so much for every woman on this forum. men just don't get it... I know that they cant but still- it would be nice if they could.

ai yai yai. Im RAMBLING sorry lady. hope you are having a lovely day!!! enjoying your Sunday? :coffee:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Hiya! charting can be confusing. It takes a while to get used to. You are right that it definitely adds a new factor in so I cant blame you wanted to keep it as simple as possible. At this stage, I feel like I can't afford to be relaxed- isnt that sad/crazy?
> I tried not temping, and I was so stressed about not knowing for certain if I ovulated- so I figure if I am going to worry/be a nut no matter what I might as well.
> NUTS. :wacko:
> 
> I can't wait for Thursday. Im counting down the minutes!! :) :happydance: only 3 full days left!! EEK! It wont hurt once it is out, maybe a little cramping/soreness but as long as it is out, I can manage. :) it is filled with a fluid so he will release the fluid and then pull it out. Its a little uncomfortable but not terrible at all. It's a bit yucky though... imagine that it is gross for the Dr... poor guy, he has to do a lot of yucky stuff. :sick:
> 
> SO! not too long for you til O I guess? when is it? around cd14ish? so you'll bd everyday from what day til what day? It can get so tiring to do it every day, I admire your stamina! :) we tried that for a while but my dr told me not to. something about letting the swimmers build up? I don't know- I think it is different for everyone- depends on the dude, right?
> DH's SA came back totally normal- very strong swimmers, etc which is GREAT but then I'm like "AHhh great, so its all me..." :) I'm totally kidding. Im really grateful thats not another issue we have to deal with on top of all my stuff.
> he's just a bit smug about it. :dohh:
> 
> so you have a lot of snow? its downright warm here right now. I do like the snow though. we go to Co every winter and it is so nice and cozy... but the warm is much better for biking this is true! I will enjoy it for the both of us.
> 
> Im going CRAZY trying to figure out what to do about whether or not to try the injections and IUI... or try natural a bit longer... Its all so much to decide, I'm feeling very overwhelmed. read a terrifying article in the NYtimes about IUI and multiples. scared the pants off of me... :)
> 
> hoping Dr's visit sheds light on it and doesn't confuse me even more. DH is so adamant about trying naturally. I get where he is coming from but im reaching the end of my rope you know? he just cant understand what this is like for me. What I've had to go through- there's only so much a gal can take.
> There are so many women on here who have tried for so hard for SO long and it is just so heartbreaking... I feel so much for every woman on this forum. men just don't get it... I know that they cant but still- it would be nice if they could.
> 
> ai yai yai. Im RAMBLING sorry lady. hope you are having a lovely day!!! enjoying your Sunday? :coffee:

Alright.. before I lose my mind, I have to get this off my chest. A girl I went to school with, and still talk to today... found out she was pregnant about 3 months ago. I was very happy for her. Now we have had a named picked out if we were to have a girl for over a year. however DH and I had a miscarriage at the hospital in February. We liked the name so much, we were going to try again to have a little Lucy. She knew this.. and JUST announced that she is naming her daughter Lucy. I want to cry. That was our name!!


Ok. I don't even think that makes sense.. but I'm going to leave it as if it were "angry writting". 

You are almost there!!!! Thursday isn't far away!! I can completely understand your side when you say that you want to talk to the Dr. and get some assistance to conceive right away. But I kinda get where your husband is coming from (not really)... more like maybe the first 2 months should be TTC naturally- in that time, your body will be done healing from the surgery. Ughhh.. I don't even know. Because as I type that, I don't think I would want to TTC naturally after everything you've been through. 

I've been noticing that we are almost the only ones that write on this thread anymore- do you have facebook?

As for snow- right now we only have about 4 inches. It's warming up today, so the most of it will be gone. Then I'm sure we will get a blizzard. Ahh winter.

He gets tired of BDing everyday before I do. haha but when im done ovulating he misses it! I just want it to happen. I would like to not have my period again for 9 months...that would be a plus!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Sorry ive not posted in a while girls!! Am i forgiven?! :winkwink:

EmandPatrick - that would really boil my piss! (pardon the expression). I hate it when people do things like that!! If i were you i'd still call your lil girl Lucy too - after all its the name you and your DH have already picked out. Stuff your 'friend'!

x


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> Sorry ive not posted in a while girls!! Am i forgiven?! :winkwink:
> 
> EmandPatrick - that would really boil my piss! (pardon the expression). I hate it when people do things like that!! If i were you i'd still call your lil girl Lucy too - after all its the name you and your DH have already picked out. Stuff your 'friend'!
> 
> x

Ya know.. it really does piss me off. I'm past being sad about it, now I'm just mad. It will pass- I know. The problem is that I live in a smaller town. With her naming her daughter Lucy, that makes 2 little girls that I know of named Lucy. DH and I are trying to feel better about it- and coming up with other names. We did have a backup girl name- Amelia. (I used to LOVE Amelia Bedelia books when I was a kid). I've always told my husband he was going to give me girls first. Just something I feel when I look at him. 2 girls, then a boy. He fights me on it, and say he will be having boys, with 1 girl. Doesn't matter to me.. just want healthy. So... we aren't pregnant yet, but here are our names-

Boy:
Finley, Finnegan, Liam (we're irish.. and he wants to have a not-so-common name)

Girl:
Amelia, Cassidy, Charlotte, Anabel

None of those feels right like Lucy did. Ah well.. we have time!!!


And of course you may be forgiven!!! I am on FB more than this (it goes to my phone).. so if anyone has facebook, and they want to talk on private messages let me know!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Those names are lovely em :) 

We have some names picked out too but they are top secret! haha. Don't ask why, me and DH said it would be our little secret until the LO was born (hoping that we get a BFP first - dont want to think too far ahead)

I used to love Finlay ever since Finlay Quaye the singer was around. I love Finn for short! Dont think DH is as keen on it though

x


----------



## anorak

6 days DPO. I have cramping on both sides, sometimes just one at a time, sometimes both at the same time. Lotion type CM and Breasts feel heavy. I went for a run today and I could feel the weight of them! I have big boobs anyway, but they seem to be blobbing out of my bra!

EDIT: I have also noticed an odd taste in my mouth and my sense of smell seems odd...


----------



## anorak

The cramping is a little bit at the front now. I don't usually get pre AF symptoms apart from sore boobs. Not getting my hopes up though.... I must also admit that the gas is here too!!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Anorak - good luck!

I've just brushed my teeth and my gums bled :(

X


----------



## anorak

BabyBumpHope said:


> Anorak - good luck!
> 
> I've just brushed my teeth and my gums bled :(
> 
> X

Oh no, does that mean possible AF?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

anorak said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Anorak - good luck!
> 
> I've just brushed my teeth and my gums bled :(
> 
> X
> 
> Oh no, does that mean possible AF?Click to expand...

I'm not too sure to be honest. I've read somewhere that it cab be a symptom of pregnancy but don't know if it would be this early on?

X


----------



## LKF

7dpo and i want this tww over!!!:wacko:

I think i'm having symptoms, not too sure - i could be imagining.
cramping
dull lower backache
headaches on and off
gassy
hungry

Good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

baby bump hope- I have heard of bleeding gums as a symptom more than once! GL! :)
I usually stalk all the threads that have to do with early pregnancy signs, there's a lot on this forum. I like the big thread of pregnancy signs the most... but if you read through it, you will be bound to find something you have :) I know I tend to! :dohh:

ah man, Im so jealous of you guys- I cant wait to try again! The TTC is anxiety central but its also so full of hope! 

Em- I am so sorry about your friend :( I cant understand why people do that when they know you love it. especially since you lost your baby... :( all I can say is your friend sounds like a shitster and at least now you know she sucks. 
Are you two close? do you see each other much? If you really love Lucy- you should absolutely use it and not think twice about it. 
If she says anything about it you can say something like "Oh I know, its so tacky when people use other people's names- thats why I was so shocked when you took ours KNOWING how I felt about it and that I was planning on using it... but then again- its not like we are really friends or anything right?"
or something less high schoolish :) 

but really- what a poo face, sorry friend! Lucy is a lovely name. Have you considered calling her Lucy as a nickname but naming her something like Lucia, Lucinda..? 

I love your other names too. Amelia is a gorgeous name- SO pretty and not as common either. Millie is a cute nickname too if you like nicknames...
Having an Irish name is lovely... Im Irish decent too. or are you from Ireland Irish?
Cassidy is a bad ass name. love it too.

I live in constant fear that one of our friends will take the name Noah- they keep lapping me!! I feel like it is bound to happen... fertile cows... :winkwink: anyhoo. Theres this one girl who is so freakin competitive, I told her about the name and shes newly pregnant. I will pull her hair out if she dares...

so only 2 full days to go til I am free and clear! HORRAY!
I get what you are saying about trying naturally. I want to cause I want it to happen but the doctor has already told me that he thinks my ovulation isnt great and that I need help AND the longer I wait and allow myself to ovulate, the more the endometriosis will grow back. once I am pregnant, breast feeding or on the pill it cant grow anymore and cause more problems... Im already on the 3rd month post surgery. :growlmad: but im hoping he will say that he thinks we have at least 6 months til it is a problem again.

I know what you mean about BDing. DH loves it in the beginning, then he gets tried of it and a couple of days after O I try to stay away from Bding cause I'm scared it is going to 'do' something bad. isnt that insane?!
so by the time AF is over he is ready to start again!

I'm sorry I didn't realize you had a m/c last year Em... can I ask- were you far along? mine was close in time to yours- I had an m/c in December of 2010. seems like it wasnt a whole year ago... time is strange that way.


----------



## Rebandy11

AF got me this morning &#58387;
Oh well I guess on to the next month


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> baby bump hope- I have heard of bleeding gums as a symptom more than once! GL! :)
> I usually stalk all the threads that have to do with early pregnancy signs, there's a lot on this forum. I like the big thread of pregnancy signs the most... but if you read through it, you will be bound to find something you have :) I know I tend to! :dohh:
> 
> ah man, Im so jealous of you guys- I cant wait to try again! The TTC is anxiety central but its also so full of hope!
> 
> Em- I am so sorry about your friend :( I cant understand why people do that when they know you love it. especially since you lost your baby... :( all I can say is your friend sounds like a shitster and at least now you know she sucks.
> Are you two close? do you see each other much? If you really love Lucy- you should absolutely use it and not think twice about it.
> If she says anything about it you can say something like "Oh I know, its so tacky when people use other people's names- thats why I was so shocked when you took ours KNOWING how I felt about it and that I was planning on using it... but then again- its not like we are really friends or anything right?"
> or something less high schoolish :)
> 
> but really- what a poo face, sorry friend! Lucy is a lovely name. Have you considered calling her Lucy as a nickname but naming her something like Lucia, Lucinda..?
> 
> I love your other names too. Amelia is a gorgeous name- SO pretty and not as common either. Millie is a cute nickname too if you like nicknames...
> Having an Irish name is lovely... Im Irish decent too. or are you from Ireland Irish?
> Cassidy is a bad ass name. love it too.
> 
> I live in constant fear that one of our friends will take the name Noah- they keep lapping me!! I feel like it is bound to happen... fertile cows... :winkwink: anyhoo. Theres this one girl who is so freakin competitive, I told her about the name and shes newly pregnant. I will pull her hair out if she dares...
> 
> so only 2 full days to go til I am free and clear! HORRAY!
> I get what you are saying about trying naturally. I want to cause I want it to happen but the doctor has already told me that he thinks my ovulation isnt great and that I need help AND the longer I wait and allow myself to ovulate, the more the endometriosis will grow back. once I am pregnant, breast feeding or on the pill it cant grow anymore and cause more problems... Im already on the 3rd month post surgery. :growlmad: but im hoping he will say that he thinks we have at least 6 months til it is a problem again.
> 
> I know what you mean about BDing. DH loves it in the beginning, then he gets tried of it and a couple of days after O I try to stay away from Bding cause I'm scared it is going to 'do' something bad. isnt that insane?!
> so by the time AF is over he is ready to start again!
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't realize you had a m/c last year Em... can I ask- were you far along? mine was close in time to yours- I had an m/c in December of 2010. seems like it wasnt a whole year ago... time is strange that way.

Oh where to begin.. first off, I laughed my ass off at your reply!! I have thought about it all day, and to be honest I don't know how I'm going to go about mentioning that what she is doing is grimy. But you know what... maybe she will move away one day (we just bought a new house so we aren't going anywhere). Soooo.. if we do get pregnant soon, and we find out it's a girl, we very well may just name her Lucy. We really aren't that close anymore. I had her and her fiance over for dinner a few months ago, before she announced her pregnancy to us. But that was the last time I saw her. 

I'm of Irish Decent, equipped with the red hair and freckles. It's fun to toss around names, but then comes the heartache of waiting for that positive test...so the names continue to be googled. Another endless cycle. 

Awww, Noah. I love that name! (Don't worry.. can't steal it, DH would think its because I secretly wish I was in the movie The Notebook. Side note... the town I live in is being used in the movie coming out next year with Ryan Gosling, Bradley Cooper and Eva Mendez..so keep an eye out! They were here all summer!)

I swear I will lose my mind if I see one more person I know announcing that they are pregnant. It's my turn dammit! They all have kids already, like you said.. fertile cows. (I had to pee when I read that, high five).


When it comes down to when to start, and whether or not you should start on medication to help...go with whatever the doctor says. I'm leaning more towards getting a script at your appointment on Thursday. If a pregnancy can help endometriosis not come back, shit.. do it. There is never a guarantee that you will become pregnant the first month anyways, a chance.. but I would do it in a heartbeat. Yes... multiples could happen, but you could ultimately get all the babies you want in one pregnancy! Then you won't have to deal with the agony of TTC again :winkwink:

I don't knowwwww. I still wish you the best, and you are hilarious! I look forward to coming on here everyday to read what you write.

I wasn't as far along as you were with your miscarriage. I knew about it early (before missed AF), and I was 6w4d when I started bleeding...a loss is a loss, but I am very lucky it was that early.


----------



## Afamilygal

I vote she moves away! :) 
glad you found the response funny- I aim to please. 
and about your m/c, I really am sorry. you are so right- a loss is a loss and it hurts all the same. :( Im sorry you had to go through it, I know how rough it can be... 
and I know how hard it is to have a m/c when you don't have any children too.. all the fear that brings up.
but you know what- I believe you are going to get knocked up any day now! I have a 6th sense about these things... just really crap at predicting my own stuff. such nonsense!

so get this- that movie you are talking about. My husband is a film producer and his buddy was one of the producers on it and we went to a wedding back in September and we were going to go up and visit him on set (but we ran out of time) isnt that funny- so we would have been in the same town- CRAZY! cool huh? its a small world folks!
I have a big old crush on Ryan Gosling, he is not an ugly man.

I hear you about the pregnancies. The next friend who tells me she has a bun in the oven is going to see a very ugly side of me.
Im actually pretty good at keeping it together in front of them but OH MY LORD do the tears flow after. I just happens doesnt it? Its hard not to be affected by it. I try to tell myself that it will happen for me one day and when it does there will be someone who will think I suck for it. 
I have one friend who recently had her fourth. HER FOURTH. Im like, "can I have one?" they are cute too- I would totally take one, any one, dont mind which! :)

ah pregnant women... I havent left the house since the operation so the only people I have seen is DH, el doggie and my reflection (and the cast of glee/parenthood/and all my other guilty pleasures) BUT before the op, there were pregnant women EVERYWHERE. It was mental! Whats the deal? sheesh...
Its like HELLO, do you mind? a little infertile here...juuust kidding. 
Im either scowling or sighing at baby bumps these days... they probably think im a lunatic. Its like, yes I am crazy but you are FAT. ok, really just kidding.

thanks for your advice and sweet sympathies. thats really nice of you to care. :hugs: (cyber hug) I look forward to your replies too. I spend WAY too much time on this forum. oooops. sometimes I pretend Im doing other things when DH looks at what Im doing. isnt that silly?
If he only knew how much energy I spend each day thinking about TTC he would be afraid.
:blush:


----------



## Afamilygal

Rebandy11 said:


> AF got me this morning &#58387;
> Oh well I guess on to the next month

Aww.. sorry love. :( eat something yummy today. like chocolate chip pancakes. with a margarita!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I vote she moves away! :)
> glad you found the response funny- I aim to please.
> and about your m/c, I really am sorry. you are so right- a loss is a loss and it hurts all the same. :( Im sorry you had to go through it, I know how rough it can be...
> and I know how hard it is to have a m/c when you don't have any children too.. all the fear that brings up.
> but you know what- I believe you are going to get knocked up any day now! I have a 6th sense about these things... just really crap at predicting my own stuff. such nonsense!
> 
> so get this- that movie you are talking about. My husband is a film producer and his buddy was one of the producers on it and we went to a wedding back in September and we were going to go up and visit him on set (but we ran out of time) isnt that funny- so we would have been in the same town- CRAZY! cool huh? its a small world folks!
> I have a big old crush on Ryan Gosling, he is not an ugly man.
> 
> I hear you about the pregnancies. The next friend who tells me she has a bun in the oven is going to see a very ugly side of me.
> Im actually pretty good at keeping it together in front of them but OH MY LORD do the tears flow after. I just happens doesnt it? Its hard not to be affected by it. I try to tell myself that it will happen for me one day and when it does there will be someone who will think I suck for it.
> I have one friend who recently had her fourth. HER FOURTH. Im like, "can I have one?" they are cute too- I would totally take one, any one, dont mind which! :)
> 
> ah pregnant women... I havent left the house since the operation so the only people I have seen is DH, el doggie and my reflection (and the cast of glee/parenthood/and all my other guilty pleasures) BUT before the op, there were pregnant women EVERYWHERE. It was mental! Whats the deal? sheesh...
> Its like HELLO, do you mind? a little infertile here...juuust kidding.
> Im either scowling or sighing at baby bumps these days... they probably think im a lunatic. Its like, yes I am crazy but you are FAT. ok, really just kidding.
> 
> thanks for your advice and sweet sympathies. thats really nice of you to care. :hugs: (cyber hug) I look forward to your replies too. I spend WAY too much time on this forum. oooops. sometimes I pretend Im doing other things when DH looks at what Im doing. isnt that silly?
> If he only knew how much energy I spend each day thinking about TTC he would be afraid.
> :blush:

Are you serious?? The movie is called The Place Beyond the Pines... I am too excited! They filmed at my bank, a street away from me.. pretty much everywhere!!! Ryan rode his motorcycle to a restaurant right around the corner from my house! (Yes, I said Ryan.. I like to think we are on a first name basis). That would have been too funny if you did make it up this way :winkwink:

I see that you are from Texas... my aunt lives in Austin, and we are actually planning a visit soon. :blush: You don't live there do you? That would be too freaky. 

My husband is at the point where he acts like he doesn't notice what website I'm on, and when we see a pregnant women together.. or anything regarding a baby, he looks at me with such sympathy. I don't know whether or not I want to smack the look off his face or hug him. I think it's more difficult on women. We actually have a friggin' clock, and it ticks. I struggle to find happiness in a pregnancy with someone I know. I get jealous. Which is totally not like me. I get so happy for women on here when they are *actually* TTC, having a hard time with it... and they get a BFP. I feel hope. However, in saying that.. I've been finding myself getting annoyed with women who I see become members of B&B, just to upload a picture of a blazing pink positive or digital that says PREGNANT, then question whether or not it is because it's their first month trying. Someone please just tell me I'm a bitch, and I'll try to get over it.


I'm going to go out on a short limb, and say that you and I will get that BFP by April. That's my goal, and I'm confident that now your surgery is over, you will get a healthy fertilized egg. Now is the time that we talk each other up. We'll get there!


----------



## Afamilygal

Ha! No, I know what you are talking about. But th. again it's hard to know what people have gone through to get where they are. But I have to admit I have had a bitchy thought or two. 
I am in Austin! Craaaazy! 

That is the movie! Ha ha, mental. That is wild about Ryan (first name basis- don't mind if I do) on his motorbike. SWOON. I would have done some serious stalking. :)

Ok. April it is! I like it! Just have a chat with your ovaries, 
"alright girls, time to get a move on! Atteeeeention!"

You can do it! Rah rah rah! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Ha! No, I know what you are talking about. But th. again it's hard to know what people have gone through to get where they are. But I have to admit I have had a bitchy thought or two.
> I am in Austin! Craaaazy!
> 
> That is the movie! Ha ha, mental. That is wild about Ryan (first name basis- don't mind if I do) on his motorbike. SWOON. I would have done some serious stalking. :)
> 
> Ok. April it is! I like it! Just have a chat with your ovaries,
> "alright girls, time to get a move on! Atteeeeention!"
> 
> You can do it! Rah rah rah! :)

This village was full of little girls from all over the place, trying to stalk the men out. It was hilarious, but I am super excited to see the movie. They held auditions for extras... a couple people I know might be in the movie! Can't wait til it comes out!

Lighter note... bleeding has almost stopped, currently spotting!!! I'm almost to the wait for ovulation, and couldn't be more excited!!!

I will be talking to my ovaries today and tomorrow.. then I will be speaking with my fallopian tubes in about a week. They play an intricate role too. I would like them to be on board with what I will be asking my uterus to do right after ovulation. Can you believe how much stuff has to be "just right" in order to have a baby?? Sometimes I sit and think how it's possible that I was made by the fastest sperm. Have you ever watched the Great Sperm Race? Very interesting... I laughed a few times, but really good. It's on youtube.. if you haven't seen it, check it out!

Off to my dentist appointment :growlmad:


----------



## Afamilygal

ew.. dentist...Ow. I have mine next month. such a drag, I do love my dentist though, she is hilarious. unless she is drilling holes in my face.
you cant win em all!

yay to AF on her way out (dont let the door hit you on the way out biatch!) nearly to O! YAY! So jealous, I cant wait to try again!
only 1.5 days til the drs! HORRAY! should I keep the deflated balloon? like people do with their teeth? juut kidding. thats gross.

been watching 'parenthood' i love it. the perfect amount of humour and sap. good stuff. :)

so yes- defo speak with the tubes too. you need those suckers. there is a LOT that has to go right... its mind boggling! the right hormones too. BAH! its a wonder anyone gets pregnant at all really! I think on average there is a 25% chance of pregnancy occuring in any given cycle. maddess. I'm not sure I would consider those good odds...

so can I ask. you had a mc last year but you only started again recently? or were you trying too last year? sorry to be nosy, I am curious. I found it hard to 'start again', the mc really messed with my head. just ask my therapist! :)

well... not much to report.. over and out friend!!!
x :dance:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> ew.. dentist...Ow. I have mine next month. such a drag, I do love my dentist though, she is hilarious. unless she is drilling holes in my face.
> you cant win em all!
> 
> yay to AF on her way out (dont let the door hit you on the way out biatch!) nearly to O! YAY! So jealous, I cant wait to try again!
> only 1.5 days til the drs! HORRAY! should I keep the deflated balloon? like people do with their teeth? juut kidding. thats gross.
> 
> been watching 'parenthood' i love it. the perfect amount of humour and sap. good stuff. :)
> 
> so yes- defo speak with the tubes too. you need those suckers. there is a LOT that has to go right... its mind boggling! the right hormones too. BAH! its a wonder anyone gets pregnant at all really! I think on average there is a 25% chance of pregnancy occuring in any given cycle. maddess. I'm not sure I would consider those good odds...
> 
> so can I ask. you had a mc last year but you only started again recently? or were you trying too last year? sorry to be nosy, I am curious. I found it hard to 'start again', the mc really messed with my head. just ask my therapist! :)
> 
> well... not much to report.. over and out friend!!!
> x :dance:

Emily here..reporting from the dentist chair. Our pregnancy last year was unplanned. We got excited after the initial shock, but then the mc happened. We wrote out a list of what we wanted to accomplish before we started to actually try. A house and finally getting married were the only things on it. We closed on the house mid September..and tied the knot october 1st. We wanted to get past the holidays, but come december..I didn't want to wait anymore. So now we are here...really trying. How did it happen with you?


----------



## Afamilygal

hey cool! congrats on the marriage and the house! very exciting! this is funny, my anniversary is the 3rd of October! funny huh?
well lets see. my story... its a long one but Ill try to keep it brief. :)

DH and I got married in 2009. I had gone off the pill early that year (but we werent trying) the following May I had a cyst removed from my ovary (since I was ovulating it had developed and was causing me some pain) and after that, I started really thinking about TTC. The Dr had seen what she thought was endometriosis and I got concerned since I was having issues in that department. I just always thought that TTC would not be easy for us but DH wanted to wait until our 1st anniversary to try. So on October 3rd, we tried for the first time and got pg that day. It was very surprising to us that it happened so fast. (DH was like "SEE, youre just crazy!") I lost the baby in December and had to have a D + C since I was far enough along and my body hadnt expelled the baby on my own. (they were worried about the risk of infection)

We started officially trying again (like proper trying with BBT and OPKS, etc.) by April and the drs. insisted it would probably happen quickly but after 4 months, said we should wait til at least October to run tests.
It didnt happen obviously and in October, we ran a bunch of blood tests but couldnt find anything wrong except that I am pre-diabetic. my OB suggested getting an HSG to see if there was an issue and that's when we discovered I had a septate uterus (heart shaped) I was referred to an RE to have it removed in November. During the surgery, he discovered the septate was larger than he had originally thought and found I had stage 3 endometriosis (it was everywhere, all over my uterus, bowel, ovaries, fallopian tubes.. but he worked away at it (for 3 hours!) and got it all out. on the follow up HSG he saw that there was still scar tissue in the uterus which he removed so that I cant pose future problems.

He believes that there were 3 problems for me, 1. was the septum is what he thinks caused the mc and may have been preventing pregnancies but needed to be removed since I only had a 25% chance of keeping any baby.
the second problem was the endo which may have been affecting ovulation and the egg getting safely to the uterus to meet the sperm and third- that my ovulation is just crazy and that I often O too late in the cycle for it to be safe and viable. (old egg, old lining etc)
SO the plan is to get my ass ovulating normally and get a kiddo in my asap before the endo can take over again.
question is how... we find out soon- stay tuned! :)
thats it for me... I TRIED to keep it brief but it didnt work ;)

so, how was the dentist? any cavities?


----------



## Afamilygal

double post- my computer is acting spaz.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> hey cool! congrats on the marriage and the house! very exciting! this is funny, my anniversary is the 3rd of October! funny huh?
> well lets see. my story... its a long one but Ill try to keep it brief. :)
> 
> DH and I got married in 2009. I had gone off the pill early that year (but we werent trying) the following May I had a cyst removed from my ovary (since I was ovulating it had developed and was causing me some pain) and after that, I started really thinking about TTC. The Dr had seen what she thought was endometriosis and I got concerned since I was having issues in that department. I just always thought that TTC would not be easy for us but DH wanted to wait until our 1st anniversary to try. So on October 3rd, we tried for the first time and got pg that day. It was very surprising to us that it happened so fast. (DH was like "SEE, youre just crazy!") I lost the baby in December and had to have a D + C since I was far enough along and my body hadnt expelled the baby on my own. (they were worried about the risk of infection)
> 
> We started officially trying again (like proper trying with BBT and OPKS, etc.) by April and the drs. insisted it would probably happen quickly but after 4 months, said we should wait til at least October to run tests.
> It didnt happen obviously and in October, we ran a bunch of blood tests but couldnt find anything wrong except that I am pre-diabetic. my OB suggested getting an HSG to see if there was an issue and that's when we discovered I had a septate uterus (heart shaped) I was referred to an RE to have it removed in November. During the surgery, he discovered the septate was larger than he had originally thought and found I had stage 3 endometriosis (it was everywhere, all over my uterus, bowel, ovaries, fallopian tubes.. but he worked away at it (for 3 hours!) and got it all out. on the follow up HSG he saw that there was still scar tissue in the uterus which he removed so that I cant pose future problems.
> 
> He believes that there were 3 problems for me, 1. was the septum is what he thinks caused the mc and may have been preventing pregnancies but needed to be removed since I only had a 25% chance of keeping any baby.
> the second problem was the endo which may have been affecting ovulation and the egg getting safely to the uterus to meet the sperm and third- that my ovulation is just crazy and that I often O too late in the cycle for it to be safe and viable. (old egg, old lining etc)
> SO the plan is to get my ass ovulating normally and get a kiddo in my asap before the endo can take over again.
> question is how... we find out soon- stay tuned! :)
> thats it for me... I TRIED to keep it brief but it didnt work ;)
> 
> so, how was the dentist? any cavities?

Unfortunately, I had 2 very tiny cavities that he didn't end up seeing until the cleaning was over. They didn't get fixed today..because of course, they weren't noticeable. 

You are one strong woman. That's really all I can say. I'm the type of person that gets so worked up over a scheduled routine pap smear. I had an abnormal one three years ago, and the nurse that explained it to me.. didn't do a good job. They wanted to run all these tests..and I got so scared, so I went for a second opinion at a new gyno. It came back normal. Following year, another abnormal.. at that point my anxiety was through the roof! My new doctor finally sat me down and explained what I can do to prepare myself for another pap (ex. no sex 2 days before - I also didn't use tampons the cycle before the re-test). Since then, every pap has come back normal.. but I was so scared. You... I don't know how you handled it. I've always been a "nervous-nelly", you are a stronger woman than I have EVER been! I really hope that everything works out for you and your husband, with everything you have been through.. you really deserve it! 

I really hope you don't think bad of me after I say this.. but I have been pregnant before (and before the mc). I wasn't ready, wasn't married, in college, just didn't have the means to take care of a baby.. and I opted for a d+c. There isn't a day that I don't think about it, or worry that it is going to cause us problems in the future. I was 6 weeks.. but I remember the surgery. It was terrible. I am so sorry you had to go through that unwillingly. :hugs:

The similarities between us are getting scary, how can two people from opposite sides of the country, have so much in common??

PS- don't save the balloon.. :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw hon, listen. I would never judge you for the choices you have made. I am pro choice and believe every woman has a right to choose if and when she has a baby. But I don't blame you about the concern over the d+c, I was so scared of that too. Turns out since I have endometriosis, it really did possibly cause it to get worse but how could I have know ?
Have you asked your gyn about that?
If it was a long time ago, I'm sure you would have had more trouble getting of no?

Thanks for the kind words. It's weird to hear someone say they think I am strong. Irony feel it most of the time. :) so thanks.

I had an abnormal pap too, they did a keep procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells so I can tell you from experience that I know how freaked out you were. I was terrified! This was way back in 2007 but it is an easy fix, just keep havings those paps!

I hope we get lucky soon, I'm getting really tired of it all. But it has brought dhand I closer so at least there is some good too.

I'm writing this on my phone, sorry of there are major typos. 

I hope you and your husband get a family too! I'll cross all my fingers and toes! Hey have you ever heard of preseed? I've heard from a lot of women that they have gotten of after using it. I bought some for the next cycle. I figure, Why not give it a shot? ;)

We are alike- its funny! I'm totally a nervous Nelly too! Snap!


----------



## Sashamunna

EMandPATRICK said:


> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily & Laine,
> 
> Sorry to be missing for awhile! My AF came today, but on the bright side it's another new month where I can plan it better! :)
> 
> Hey Emily, babydust that you are able to get a BFP! really hope that for you! :) As for me, I will plan it better with my DH this month :)
> 
> I will be more hardworking to plot my BBT chart and make sure DH will be around!!!! :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well! :)
> 
> Sorry about your AF... don't worry.. I'm not far behind you. Another BFN this morning, and when I woke up I thought the witch had already come. :nope: not yet. I want her to get here so I can get it over with. Aw well... she'll be here by the 19th (when I'm due).
> 
> Haha and as for you planning it better next month, I'm going to as well. I'm gonna give it one more month TTC... and we are going back to everyday rather than everyother day.
> 
> Keep me posted! How long does your AF usually last? We'll be in the TTW together again!!! :hugs:Click to expand...


Hey Emily,

So sorry for missing! It's public holiday here in and had a few days of rest. I went for a doc's appointment last week and had a cyst, went back today and was told the cyst is gone. good news!

I have booked myself in for a HSG procedure, hope this procedure will aid with me getting pregnant! so no :sex: these 2 days as everything will be flush out! (sorry TMI). will definitely keep you updated! Hope you will get a BFP this month! :):hugs:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Aw hon, listen. I would never judge you for the choices you have made. I am pro choice and believe every woman has a right to choose if and when she has a baby. But I don't blame you about the concern over the d+c, I was so scared of that too. Turns out since I have endometriosis, it really did possibly cause it to get worse but how could I have know ?
> Have you asked your gyn about that?
> If it was a long time ago, I'm sure you would have had more trouble getting of no?
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. It's weird to hear someone say they think I am strong. Irony feel it most of the time. :) so thanks.
> 
> I had an abnormal pap too, they did a keep procedure to get rid of the abnormal cells so I can tell you from experience that I know how freaked out you were. I was terrified! This was way back in 2007 but it is an easy fix, just keep havings those paps!
> 
> I hope we get lucky soon, I'm getting really tired of it all. But it has brought dhand I closer so at least there is some good too.
> 
> I'm writing this on my phone, sorry of there are major typos.
> 
> I hope you and your husband get a family too! I'll cross all my fingers and toes! Hey have you ever heard of preseed? I've heard from a lot of women that they have gotten of after using it. I bought some for the next cycle. I figure, Why not give it a shot? ;)
> 
> We are alike- its funny! I'm totally a nervous Nelly too! Snap!

ONE MORE DAY!!!!! I feel like I'm getting the balloon removed with you! So weird, I wake up this morning and one of the first things I think of is "one more day for Laine!".

I have mentioned it to my doctor whether or not that surgery would have any effect on future pregnancies.. and she said that it wouldn't unless there was scar tissue, and she didn't see any. But then again.. was she really looking for it?? Question of the hour that will bother me for weeks.

I've read of women on here that were using preseed, and I was curious to how it works. Is that where you inject lubricant that helps sperm, before sex? It's worth a shot.. anything to help that BFP along! After this month, if I don't get the result I'm waiting for :winkwink:, I will invest in some preseed!

So what is new with you today? Getting super excited? Do you have a list of questions to ask the doctor tomorrow? Is your DH going with you to you appointment...or is it safe for you to drive yourself?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sashamunna said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily & Laine,
> 
> Sorry to be missing for awhile! My AF came today, but on the bright side it's another new month where I can plan it better! :)
> 
> Hey Emily, babydust that you are able to get a BFP! really hope that for you! :) As for me, I will plan it better with my DH this month :)
> 
> I will be more hardworking to plot my BBT chart and make sure DH will be around!!!! :)
> 
> Hope you ladies are doing well! :)
> 
> Sorry about your AF... don't worry.. I'm not far behind you. Another BFN this morning, and when I woke up I thought the witch had already come. :nope: not yet. I want her to get here so I can get it over with. Aw well... she'll be here by the 19th (when I'm due).
> 
> Haha and as for you planning it better next month, I'm going to as well. I'm gonna give it one more month TTC... and we are going back to everyday rather than everyother day.
> 
> Keep me posted! How long does your AF usually last? We'll be in the TTW together again!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Emily,
> 
> So sorry for missing! It's public holiday here in and had a few days of rest. I went for a doc's appointment last week and had a cyst, went back today and was told the cyst is gone. good news!
> 
> I have booked myself in for a HSG procedure, hope this procedure will aid with me getting pregnant! so no :sex: these 2 days as everything will be flush out! (sorry TMI). will definitely keep you updated! Hope you will get a BFP this month! :):hugs:Click to expand...


That is great news!!! I had a cyst once (that was documented- I'm sure that I have had more than that). So where are you in your cycle? Did your doctor give you the green light to TTC this month??


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> ONE MORE DAY!!!!! I feel like I'm getting the balloon removed with you! So weird, I wake up this morning and one of the first things I think of is "one more day for Laine!".
> 
> I have mentioned it to my doctor whether or not that surgery would have any effect on future pregnancies.. and she said that it wouldn't unless there was scar tissue, and she didn't see any. But then again.. was she really looking for it?? Question of the hour that will bother me for weeks.
> 
> I've read of women on here that were using preseed, and I was curious to how it works. Is that where you inject lubricant that helps sperm, before sex? It's worth a shot.. anything to help that BFP along! After this month, if I don't get the result I'm waiting for :winkwink:, I will invest in some preseed!
> 
> So what is new with you today? Getting super excited? Do you have a list of questions to ask the doctor tomorrow? Is your DH going with you to you appointment...or is it safe for you to drive yourself?

you are the sweetest- seriously. :hugs: I cant WAIT, I called and made sure the Dr was going to have the time to talk with us about the next step and the nurse told me there was only 15 minutes allotted for us (WTF?) so its a good thing I am crazy and called cause we got it pushed back to 3:15 and we will have the time to speak with him.
fertility clinics... sheesh. they are great, but so busy... sometimes it is hard to remember that I'm not the only patient. :blush:

but DH will go with me. Im still on these pain killers and so I think driving the car all the way up there would be BAD. Im sort of worried that I have been on these NSAIDs for a LONG time now, 2 weeks. I hope it doesnt cause any issues next month for TTC... but I had to- it was so painful. they help to just make it uncomfortable. (dude- this is WAY tmi but the end of the foley/balloon- its a piece of the balloon like a tail has been sticking out a little bit for the WHOLE 2 weeks. it is driving me CRAZY! so gross I know, I didnt need to share that...)

SO what about you missy?! what day are you on again? I guess O is approaching eh? have you started BD yet? 
pre-seed is the lubricant that you kind of inject into your lady parts (I dont think it takes much) its designed to help with cm but Ive heard it also helps to keep the cm thinner so that the sperm have a better shot of getting through... it also reduces the acidity of the vagina. might not work but its totally worth a shot! you can get it at any pharmacy I think.
I bought some and will be trying it next cycle in. I dont have any problems with the amount of cm but I wonder if it is thin enough... like you said- Ill try anything!
I actually started doing acupuncture for a month back in October but then I found out about the septum and since the surgery was so painfully expensive, I didn't feel like I could justify doing acupuncture too... but Ive heard a lot of women say really good things about it.

but the pre seed- not so expensive! check out this thread- very encouraging, I think you should try it. I dont know why I just have this really good feeling about it. for you more than for me. I have this overall funny feeling about you, like your BFP is close. I know that sounds super crazy... anyhoo. we shall see- lets hope Im right! :) I have been right about friends in the past! but dont hold me to it -Ive been wrong too, I just like guessing. :dohh:

good lord- why are my posts always so freaking long??


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> ONE MORE DAY!!!!! I feel like I'm getting the balloon removed with you! So weird, I wake up this morning and one of the first things I think of is "one more day for Laine!".
> 
> I have mentioned it to my doctor whether or not that surgery would have any effect on future pregnancies.. and she said that it wouldn't unless there was scar tissue, and she didn't see any. But then again.. was she really looking for it?? Question of the hour that will bother me for weeks.
> 
> I've read of women on here that were using preseed, and I was curious to how it works. Is that where you inject lubricant that helps sperm, before sex? It's worth a shot.. anything to help that BFP along! After this month, if I don't get the result I'm waiting for :winkwink:, I will invest in some preseed!
> 
> So what is new with you today? Getting super excited? Do you have a list of questions to ask the doctor tomorrow? Is your DH going with you to you appointment...or is it safe for you to drive yourself?
> 
> you are the sweetest- seriously. :hugs: I cant WAIT, I called and made sure the Dr was going to have the time to talk with us about the next step and the nurse told me there was only 15 minutes allotted for us (WTF?) so its a good thing I am crazy and called cause we got it pushed back to 3:15 and we will have the time to speak with him.
> fertility clinics... sheesh. they are great, but so busy... sometimes it is hard to remember that I'm not the only patient. :blush:
> 
> but DH will go with me. Im still on these pain killers and so I think driving the car all the way up there would be BAD. Im sort of worried that I have been on these NSAIDs for a LONG time now, 2 weeks. I hope it doesnt cause any issues next month for TTC... but I had to- it was so painful. they help to just make it uncomfortable. (dude- this is WAY tmi but the end of the foley/balloon- its a piece of the balloon like a tail has been sticking out a little bit for the WHOLE 2 weeks. it is driving me CRAZY! so gross I know, I didnt need to share that...)
> 
> SO what about you missy?! what day are you on again? I guess O is approaching eh? have you started BD yet?
> pre-seed is the lubricant that you kind of inject into your lady parts (I dont think it takes much) its designed to help with cm but Ive heard it also helps to keep the cm thinner so that the sperm have a better shot of getting through... it also reduces the acidity of the vagina. might not work but its totally worth a shot! you can get it at any pharmacy I think.
> I bought some and will be trying it next cycle in. I dont have any problems with the amount of cm but I wonder if it is thin enough... like you said- Ill try anything!
> I actually started doing acupuncture for a month back in October but then I found out about the septum and since the surgery was so painfully expensive, I didn't feel like I could justify doing acupuncture too... but Ive heard a lot of women say really good things about it.
> 
> but the pre seed- not so expensive! check out this thread- very encouraging, I think you should try it. I dont know why I just have this really good feeling about it. for you more than for me. I have this overall funny feeling about you, like your BFP is close. I know that sounds super crazy... anyhoo. we shall see- lets hope Im right! :) I have been right about friends in the past! but dont hold me to it -Ive been wrong too, I just like guessing. :dohh:
> 
> good lord- why are my posts always so freaking long??Click to expand...


Please don't think ANYTHING is TMI for me. I'm a very open person at this point in my life... I don't see the point in holding some stuff in. I would drive myself crazy if I had something partially hanging out of my "lady parts". Knowing me, I would try to fold it back in there lol

I really hope your feeling is right about me. I have something similar, I have this strange ability to tell someone whether they are having a boy or girl. It's kind of a running joke in my family and among friends. The real test is coming soon though- a woman I know has 4 boys, and they decided to try one more time for a girl. Well.. she's pregnant, and she called me for my opinion. I haven't talked to her since college, so I had no idea how many boys or lack of girls she had. I told her a girl- and she will find out in two weeks. 

Don't worry about the NSAIDs you've been taking. I had an emergency appendectomy and was put on hydrocodone and some other amazing drugs, and it had NO effect on me when conceiving. Besides, I'm sure your doctor would have prescribed you something different if he/she thought it would pose an issue with TTC. It's not like all these surgeries are for nothing!!! They know what the goal is! :haha:

Remember.. by April, we will both be pregnant. We'll look back on these talks and giggle while we are sharing ultrasound pictures and stories of extreme gas and exhaustion. :winkwink: I'm in this for the long-haul with you, if you are! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

you betcha! you are adorable.
April huh? I sure hope so! FX for us both. extreme gas and exhaustion... sounds dreamy- isnt that ridiculous?! see what we are reduced to? dreams of farting...

so you can predict genders- AWESOME. I wonder if you are right about your friend- I hope you are right, mostly cause I want you to be able to predict mine but also 5 boys sounds hectic.. yikes!

thanks for the words on the drugs, you are totally right! dont know why I would even worry about that. it wasnt until I saw it typed out that I realised how silly I was being. Its like I HAVE to find something to worry about. What a downer! :)

"fold it back in" HA! I tried!! Its like a rubber band, it just bounces back out!! but if I lie still I can get used to it. the things we do to get pg huh? bonkers...

I only just saw your ticker and realized you are on cd5, sorry! time is moving at a snails pace!! egads, my own ovulation seems years away! BAH!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Is it stupid that I day dream about the baby polls and wagers, little kicks in my stomach, having my husband talk to my belly, cravings, frequent urination...I gotta say that the only thing I'm not looking forward to is hemorrhoids. 

When you become pregnant, I will take a guess on the sex of the baby (or babies..hehe). It might be kind of hard because I don't know you or your husband, but I'll try :)

You couldn't be more correct about time moving at a snails pace. I'm already ready to start peeing on things. Do you have OPKs ready? I'm really hoping you start ovulating earlier than expected. It bums me out that you will be testing for ovulation around the time I'll be testing for HCG. But..as long as you ovulate, I'll be happy for you!


----------



## Afamilygal

yeah, I wish we were Ov'ing at the same time too. Its much more fun to have someone in the 2ww with you but I can still be there for you and I LOVE ss so anytime you want to talk about why this or that, Im your girl.

I cant wait for all the pg stuff too. (minus the hemorroids- good call) Whenever pregnant women complain about their pg 'problems' like gas I want to kick them.
A few months ago my friend and I were in her car with her 2 kids in the back and all she could do was complain about how bad they had been all day and I turned to her and told her that even though I got that she was overwhelmed, that I would do anything to have 2 healthy kids in the back of my car. She was embaressed- I didnt mean to even say it, it just came out bu Im glad I did. She is the most negative person I know and I kind of snapped.
WHOOOPS. :blush:


----------



## Afamilygal

I meant to ask- when do you start testing OPKs?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Last month was my first time using OPKs, and I believe I started at day 9 of my cycle. So I'm assuming that I will start around the same day. 

I tend to have opinions when it comes to my friends and their kids. It's weird. I really don't know how to explain it. Have you ever sat down with your DH and discussed how you were going to raise your future kids?? Like whether or not you will spoil them, college fund, first car, punishing etc? We have been doing that lately-and it stems from how we watch our friends treat their kids. I'm sure that we will change our outlooks, but I find it kind of soothing to talk about it. It gets me excited to think that one day those talks will matter. 

I don't think that what you said was wrong. Some people need to hear that they should be grateful for what they have. God, I would give anything to have a healthy, happy child. Anything. 

So Laine, do you ever wonder whether or not you will be a good mother? I'm sure I will be in my own mind.. but that first time I saw a positive on a pregnancy test, I was so excited..then scared. I started asking myself whether or not I really have what it takes to be a Mom. Then something else will make me excited again, such as picking out a theme for a nursery, or folding little onesies before bed. I'm also really scared about child birth. I'm not looking forward to that pain- I have to keep reminding myself women do it all the time. I am the child of HELLP syndrome. My mom was very sick with me, severe pre-eclampsia..I was born 4lbs 3oz, and we had to stay in the hospital for over a week. One of my sisters had it as well, 2 years ago. Both of them had to have a c-section, which personally I would rather. I'm wondering if I tell my doctor this as soon as I get a BFP, if I can opt for a c-section. I've heard of women doing that.. is that possible?? Or am I just being a wussy?


----------



## Afamilygal

You know, I think if every women were being truthful, they would admit that they have moments of fear and doubt. I think its a good thing to think about what kind of mother you will be and not just assume that everything will be hunky dory, after all everyone makes mistakes... Being a good parent is hard work, it requires a lot of thought, determination, and patience.

There are no guarantees in life about anything but you can promise yourself that you will try your hardest, and do your very best. The only thing that really matters is loving your child unconditionally.
and I know you will do that. I dont know you aside from this forum but you are clearly a good and caring woman and I believe that you will a great mother too.

When I got my pregnancy test, I did the exact same thing. the first feeling was "YAY!" then it was "holy cow." I was really scared and remember wondering what I would be like as a mother. Its scary stuff and we question ourselves because it really matters. Its a serious thing that requires serious thought.
thing is, I know that I am going to make mistakes but I will always try my best, and do what I believe it best for my children and my family.

I know that I want a baby and I will do whatever it takes and that I will always try to remember to be grateful no matter how hard it gets. I cant imagine ever forgetting what this feels like but I know that it will be part of our pasts. the important is to look forward right? We have a lot of love to give! :)

I cant believe how little you were! 4lbs- thats SO teeny tiny, that must have been really hard for your mother. I dont know much about HELLP, what is it?

Im sure you can opt for a c-section but I have heard that it can be really rough on you (recovery wise) so just have a honest discussion with your doctor about the pros and cons. 
I used to be so afraid of pain (and I still am) but I think Im less afraid of it now, I trust that my body can handle a lot. and also- remember that women are designed to give birth so theres all these hormones and stuff flying around that help us physically as well as mentally/ emotionally cope with the pain and stress of child birth.
It seems far away right now, but I think that when the time comes you can do it, you can do anything you put your mind to.
and at the end of the day, you will be holding your child, and nothing else will matter.

BUT whatever your decision, no one will judge you (not anyone who matters!) :)


----------



## Afamilygal

I think I have decided that I really want to proceed with medical help getting pregnant. I have been through a lot but I have this feeling that this is only the beginning so I kind of want to get on with it and feel like we are moving forward.
I dont want to risk the endo getting worse. Im stage 3 and if it gets to stage 4, I might need a hysterectomy.

I cant bear that. I know that my husband is afraid but I dont think we should not something because we are afraid. there are risks, but there are risks no matter what.
now I just have to get him to see it from my perspective. I hope the Dr will tell us that he still wants us to proceed as planned, I think if DH hears it from the dr then he will be more inclined to do it.
wish me luck!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Well the way I see it, is I already have had an abdominal surgery (appendix), so I can somewhat understand the recovery time, although I know it takes a few weeks longer with a c-section. But when it comes down to it, I'll be sure to ask!

Thank you for not making me feel so different. Sometimes I feel like a worry-wart, or a bitch because of how I think sometimes.. but it's nice that I can bounce my thoughts off of you, keeps me sane.

I just copied this from a website that explains what HELLP is : HELLP syndrome is a life-threatening pregnancy complication usually considered to be a variant of preeclampsia. Both conditions usually occur during the later stages of pregnancy, or sometimes after childbirth.

HELLP syndrome was named by Dr. Louis Weinstein in 1982 after its characteristics:

H (hemolysis, which is the breaking down of red blood cells),
EL (elevated liver enzymes) and 
LP (low platelet count).

A suspicion of HELLP syndrome can be frustrating to the physician when all requirements for its certain diagnosis are not apparent. In some patients who are developing HELLP syndrome the primary preeclampsia indicators of high blood pressure and protein in the urine may not be present, and its symptoms can be mistaken for gastritis, flu, acute hepatitis, gall bladder disease, or other conditions. While some of these other conditions may also be present, there is no evidence they are related.

Early diagnosis is critical because the morbidity and mortality rates associated with the syndrome have been reported to be as high as 25%. As a result, patient awareness of HELLP syndrome, and how it relates to preeclampsia, is helpful to ensure optimal and timely medical care for mother and baby.


I am on board with you, after thinking about it a bit.. I think jumping right to medical help to conceive is they way to go. I don't like the possible outcome of the endo coming back. I think you have waited and been through enough, time for a little help. I think your husband will understand once the doctor agrees, and I honestly think that your doctor will want to assist rather than seeing if it happens naturally, because of the risk alone. Tomorrow is the day!! I think you said your appointment is at 3 something...because of the time difference, it will be around 5pm in NY. I don't know if you will be on tomorrow before or after, but in case I don't hear from you before the removal.. GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be here when it's over, or if you have any gross stories you want to share :)


----------



## Sashamunna

Hi Emily & Laine!

Sorry for the disappearing act! It's the super long holiday here and just gotten back to work! :) Just an update that I will be going in for my HSG test tomorrow to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked and my DH will be going in for his SA.. Keeping fingers crossed that my tubes are clear!

Hope all of us ovulate at the same time and have BFP at the same time! :) Hugs! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Emily & Laine!
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act! It's the super long holiday here and just gotten back to work! :) Just an update that I will be going in for my HSG test tomorrow to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked and my DH will be going in for his SA.. Keeping fingers crossed that my tubes are clear!
> 
> Hope all of us ovulate at the same time and have BFP at the same time! :) Hugs! :)

Yay! Good luck!!! Try not to be nervous..and think good thoughts. I hope both results are normal!!! Let us know when you find out the results!!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Sashamunna said:


> Hi Emily & Laine!
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act! It's the super long holiday here and just gotten back to work! :) Just an update that I will be going in for my HSG test tomorrow to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked and my DH will be going in for his SA.. Keeping fingers crossed that my tubes are clear!
> 
> Hope all of us ovulate at the same time and have BFP at the same time! :) Hugs! :)

Sasha- GL on your HSG! If I could recommend something- try taking some motrin or advil before you go. It can be a little crampy and I think that will help. :) Hope all goes well and your tunes are free and clear!


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Well the way I see it, is I already have had an abdominal surgery (appendix), so I can somewhat understand the recovery time, although I know it takes a few weeks longer with a c-section. But when it comes down to it, I'll be sure to ask!
> 
> Thank you for not making me feel so different. Sometimes I feel like a worry-wart, or a bitch because of how I think sometimes.. but it's nice that I can bounce my thoughts off of you, keeps me sane.
> 
> I just copied this from a website that explains what HELLP is : HELLP syndrome is a life-threatening pregnancy complication usually considered to be a variant of preeclampsia. Both conditions usually occur during the later stages of pregnancy, or sometimes after childbirth.
> 
> HELLP syndrome was named by Dr. Louis Weinstein in 1982 after its characteristics:
> 
> H (hemolysis, which is the breaking down of red blood cells),
> EL (elevated liver enzymes) and
> LP (low platelet count).
> 
> A suspicion of HELLP syndrome can be frustrating to the physician when all requirements for its certain diagnosis are not apparent. In some patients who are developing HELLP syndrome the primary preeclampsia indicators of high blood pressure and protein in the urine may not be present, and its symptoms can be mistaken for gastritis, flu, acute hepatitis, gall bladder disease, or other conditions. While some of these other conditions may also be present, there is no evidence they are related.
> 
> Early diagnosis is critical because the morbidity and mortality rates associated with the syndrome have been reported to be as high as 25%. As a result, patient awareness of HELLP syndrome, and how it relates to preeclampsia, is helpful to ensure optimal and timely medical care for mother and baby.
> 
> 
> I am on board with you, after thinking about it a bit.. I think jumping right to medical help to conceive is they way to go. I don't like the possible outcome of the endo coming back. I think you have waited and been through enough, time for a little help. I think your husband will understand once the doctor agrees, and I honestly think that your doctor will want to assist rather than seeing if it happens naturally, because of the risk alone. Tomorrow is the day!! I think you said your appointment is at 3 something...because of the time difference, it will be around 5pm in NY. I don't know if you will be on tomorrow before or after, but in case I don't hear from you before the removal.. GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be here when it's over, or if you have any gross stories you want to share :)

Hiya toots! 
Wow, HELLP sounds so scary! Is there anyway to test or do something that might help prevent it? I just tried to read up on it and I read on a thread that if take vitamin E and baby aspirin before getting pg that it can help?? (that might be total ka-ka but its worth researching) I read it on this thread.
:( scary stuff, sorry love. but nowadays it sounds like they might be able to detect it soon and help it right?

so yep! today is the DAY! I am so freaking excited! both to get this F*$&ing balloon out and also to FINALLY set a plan! YIPPEE!!
Its at 3, you are correctomundo. only a couple of hours away! Ill try to log on after if I can and give you the dets. DH and I are going to come home and go on a long walk and then go and see a movie. I cant WAIT! I feel like Rupunzel (minus the super long hair) being let out of her castle. :)

I hope the Dr can confirm what he has been saying up til now and not be swayed my what DH wants... I am just going to have to be firm about how I feel.
I understand where DH is coming from, but ultimately this is MY body still right? I think I should have the ultimate say. (isnt that terrible? DH would pitch a fit if he could hear that) but its true. Its not his uterus/disease in question...
I think now that we are able to infertility help from our insurance (they pay 75% of up to 6 cycles of IUI/ovulation induction- YEAH!) that will help a bit.

we shall see.... so whats new with you this morning?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Well the way I see it, is I already have had an abdominal surgery (appendix), so I can somewhat understand the recovery time, although I know it takes a few weeks longer with a c-section. But when it comes down to it, I'll be sure to ask!
> 
> Thank you for not making me feel so different. Sometimes I feel like a worry-wart, or a bitch because of how I think sometimes.. but it's nice that I can bounce my thoughts off of you, keeps me sane.
> 
> I just copied this from a website that explains what HELLP is : HELLP syndrome is a life-threatening pregnancy complication usually considered to be a variant of preeclampsia. Both conditions usually occur during the later stages of pregnancy, or sometimes after childbirth.
> 
> HELLP syndrome was named by Dr. Louis Weinstein in 1982 after its characteristics:
> 
> H (hemolysis, which is the breaking down of red blood cells),
> EL (elevated liver enzymes) and
> LP (low platelet count).
> 
> A suspicion of HELLP syndrome can be frustrating to the physician when all requirements for its certain diagnosis are not apparent. In some patients who are developing HELLP syndrome the primary preeclampsia indicators of high blood pressure and protein in the urine may not be present, and its symptoms can be mistaken for gastritis, flu, acute hepatitis, gall bladder disease, or other conditions. While some of these other conditions may also be present, there is no evidence they are related.
> 
> Early diagnosis is critical because the morbidity and mortality rates associated with the syndrome have been reported to be as high as 25%. As a result, patient awareness of HELLP syndrome, and how it relates to preeclampsia, is helpful to ensure optimal and timely medical care for mother and baby.
> 
> 
> I am on board with you, after thinking about it a bit.. I think jumping right to medical help to conceive is they way to go. I don't like the possible outcome of the endo coming back. I think you have waited and been through enough, time for a little help. I think your husband will understand once the doctor agrees, and I honestly think that your doctor will want to assist rather than seeing if it happens naturally, because of the risk alone. Tomorrow is the day!! I think you said your appointment is at 3 something...because of the time difference, it will be around 5pm in NY. I don't know if you will be on tomorrow before or after, but in case I don't hear from you before the removal.. GOOD LUCK!!! I'll be here when it's over, or if you have any gross stories you want to share :)
> 
> Hiya toots!
> Wow, HELLP sounds so scary! Is there anyway to test or do something that might help prevent it? I just tried to read up on it and I read on a thread that if take vitamin E and baby aspirin before getting pg that it can help?? (that might be total ka-ka but its worth researching) I read it on this thread.
> :( scary stuff, sorry love. but nowadays it sounds like they might be able to detect it soon and help it right?
> 
> so yep! today is the DAY! I am so freaking excited! both to get this F*$&ing balloon out and also to FINALLY set a plan! YIPPEE!!
> Its at 3, you are correctomundo. only a couple of hours away! Ill try to log on after if I can and give you the dets. DH and I are going to come home and go on a long walk and then go and see a movie. I cant WAIT! I feel like Rupunzel (minus the super long hair) being let out of her castle. :)
> 
> I hope the Dr can confirm what he has been saying up til now and not be swayed my what DH wants... I am just going to have to be firm about how I feel.
> I understand where DH is coming from, but ultimately this is MY body still right? I think I should have the ultimate say. (isnt that terrible? DH would pitch a fit if he could hear that) but its true. Its not his uterus/disease in question...
> I think now that we are able to infertility help from our insurance (they pay 75% of up to 6 cycles of IUI/ovulation induction- YEAH!) that will help a bit.
> 
> we shall see.... so whats new with you this morning?Click to expand...

I have read about that too, and the only thing I don't take right now is the baby aspirin. Maybe I should. It is really scary, and personally I don't think they know enough about it yet. They asked my mom to write to the organization once a year about me and her. So it's almost like they are still running a test.

Ultimately it is your body... but it always will be! It is so nice that you two are going for a long walk and a date to the movies. That is so cute :winkwink:, and although you two have probably talked a lot with regards to your game plan, this will give you a chance to discuss it after speaking with the doctor. 

Unfortunately I have a cold right now, the weather up here has been crazy!!! Cold then warm, then cold again. SOOO... I could be better!

So while cuddling with the DH last night, more baby commercials came on than ever before, and there were so many topics regarding babies on our regular shows!!! I told him to put a baby in my belly this month, and he said he would try...but then he said that he feels so much pressure because last month when the test came out negative- he felt like he let me down. I honestly didn't think it was possible for him to feel the same way I felt about it. Kinda sad when I think about it. I don't want him feeling like that.. ever.


If you can't sign on tonight, it's perfectly understandable... you can always fill me in tomorrow!


----------



## Afamilygal

I know how he feels- I feel like I let my husband down every month too. thing is, I know that is totally unreasonable. SO you must help him to see that too. We are all doing our very best and thats ALL that matters. on the subject of it not happening one month, my mom said "maybe its just meant to be you two for a little longer... enjoy it while you can"
so... however annoying that is, its also true...

but listen- if you two are trying, then the only thing preventing it is the baby gods- thats who you guys should blame... I do! :)

sorry about your cold..:( remember to drink lots of fluids!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I know how he feels- I feel like I let my husband down every month too. thing is, I know that is totally unreasonable. SO you must help him to see that too. We are all doing our very best and thats ALL that matters. on the subject of it not happening one month, my mom said "maybe its just meant to be you two for a little longer... enjoy it while you can"
> so... however annoying that is, its also true...
> 
> but listen- if you two are trying, then the only thing preventing it is the baby gods- thats who you guys should blame... I do! :)
> 
> sorry about your cold..:( remember to drink lots of fluids!

You are absolutely correct...and so is your mom. It's just meant that we enjoy it being just us for a little longer. We both have to goal of having kids.. and we should stop to think more about how much fun it is to BD and get excited about TTC. 

EEEkkk I'm just so excited to have my first ultrasound, or second... to see the heartbeat of what we created. Or see the little bean suck his/her thumb. Then the anticipation of finding out whether we will be having a little girl or a little boy. I can't wait!!! Do you ever wonder how a baby is actually created? How does it happen that a tiny sperm and egg can produce a baby.. that has 10 fingers and 10 toes. How can every woman (almost) and man (again..almost) have that ability?I know some scientific stuff about it, but after the sperm meets the egg, how does it work to produce the cells? And how does it form in the stages to create such a miracle??


----------



## Afamilygal

SCIENCE LESSON!!! :) ok! so, it all starts off as one cell that once fertilized in the fallopian tubes within hours of a 24 hour window of ovulation when the sperm meets the egg, after approx 24 hours after fertilization, the cell then begins to divide and multiply (mitosis). every 8 hours or so, it goes from one, to two, to four, to eight and by the time it is 12-15 cells (about 3 and half to 4 ish days) it has made its way through the tubes down to the uterus where it buries itself in the lining so that it can receive the nutrients and blood flow it needs to continue developing. CRAZY.
Its a beautiful process and I am astonished that all that happens and there are so many people who can do it. mental. I love reproduction, its so fascinating...

but you know what I dont get? what the hell happens in between the time it reaches the uterus to when it starts the attachment phase (around day 6ish) theres a big old gap- what the happening in that time? anyone know?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> SCIENCE LESSON!!! :) ok! so, it all starts off as one cell that once fertilized in the fallopian tubes within hours of a 24 hour window of ovulation when the sperm meets the egg, after approx 24 hours after fertilization, the cell then begins to divide and multiply (mitosis). every 8 hours or so, it goes from one, to two, to four, to eight and by the time it is 12-15 cells (about 3 and half to 4 ish days) it has made its way through the tubes down to the uterus where it buries itself in the lining so that it can receive the nutrients and blood flow it needs to continue developing. CRAZY.
> Its a beautiful process and I am astonished that all that happens and there are so many people who can do it. mental. I love reproduction, its so fascinating...
> 
> but you know what I dont get? what the hell happens in between the time it reaches the uterus to when it starts the attachment phase (around day 6ish) theres a big old gap- what the happening in that time? anyone know?

THANK YOU! Excellent question!!! I hope someone that reads this knows the answer. But I'm going to look it up just in case.

It's 4:48pm here.. you are probably at the doctors already, and I hope everything is going as planned. I hope you have fun on date night with the hubby. Let me know how everything went when you sign on next! I'm interested to see what route your doctor recommends as the next step. Fingers crossed you walk out with at least a prescription to regulate your ovulation. :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

hello! Cant talk long but got the balloon out- YAY!!! its feels wonderful to have it out. SO much better.
The doctor said it was up to us but thought a good comprise for us was Clomid trying naturally for 2 months and then move onto IUI and injections if we have to. to be honest, I dont know yet how I feel about it... but once Ive had more time to think Ill be back on- probably manana.
Hope you have a great evening- Im off for my walk!!! :) :) :) :) :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Awesome! Congratulations!!!! I'm glad you are feeling better. That might be a great compromise. Clomid might do the trick :) Have fun tonight, and I'll talk to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## Sashamunna

Afamilygal said:


> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily & Laine!
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act! It's the super long holiday here and just gotten back to work! :) Just an update that I will be going in for my HSG test tomorrow to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked and my DH will be going in for his SA.. Keeping fingers crossed that my tubes are clear!
> 
> Hope all of us ovulate at the same time and have BFP at the same time! :) Hugs! :)
> 
> Sasha- GL on your HSG! If I could recommend something- try taking some motrin or advil before you go. It can be a little crampy and I think that will help. :) Hope all goes well and your tunes are free and clear!Click to expand...

Hi Laine!

I guess I will not be able to do the test today, it's CD11 and imagine that I'm ovuating (says my +opk)! I usually 'O' on CD18 while on clomid, now i'm free from clomid and i 'O' on CD11! I am calling my OB to see if i should reschedule till next cycle (if i dont get preggy :))

Thanks! :)
Christine


----------



## Sashamunna

EMandPATRICK said:


> Sashamunna said:
> 
> 
> Hi Emily & Laine!
> 
> Sorry for the disappearing act! It's the super long holiday here and just gotten back to work! :) Just an update that I will be going in for my HSG test tomorrow to see if my fallopian tubes are blocked and my DH will be going in for his SA.. Keeping fingers crossed that my tubes are clear!
> 
> Hope all of us ovulate at the same time and have BFP at the same time! :) Hugs! :)
> 
> Yay! Good luck!!! Try not to be nervous..and think good thoughts. I hope both results are normal!!! Let us know when you find out the results!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Emily,

Thanks! Unfortunately can't go today i think, as i'm ovulating on CD11! it's so much earlier than normal. I have to have :sex: more this month! If not, then i will arrange for a HSG the next cycle! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Morning Em! :wave: you're right that it might be the best 'solution'. DH has agreed that we can only do one if that is what I am more comfortable with. (which was wonderful of him. He says he recognizes that it is my body and that that 2nd month should be up to me- LOVE him) so what I think we will do is it go ahead with the Clomid in the next cycle and try naturally. My RE will do an ultrasound before and after the drugs as well as possibly around the time of O so I will have a really good idea as to how my body responds to the drugs. If it is a really positive response but the 1st month doesnt take, I will make an informed decision as to whether to try it again or move onto the IUI and injections.

RE doesnt believe that IUI with Clomid makes much of a difference (apparently there are medical studies that are being conducted right now as to whether there is merit to that)
Some women don't respond well to Clomid: either it doesn't work all that well for them or it has a negative impact on their cm or lining... but this first month will answer all those questions for me.
I'm feeling really good about this. :) I am comfortable with the plan and DH is too. YAY!

My doctor is so funny, he was laughing at me for taking in my big notebook full of questions... he loves to mess with me which DH LOVES. Dr totally called me out on a few things which DH just laughed and laughed at...
men.

:happydance: anyhoo, so I am balloon-free and SO happy to have my vagina and uterus back! 

and what about you little lady? How is that cold? I hope it was a 24 hour thing and you have passed it on to someone else and are feeling 150% better! (what are the odds of that?)
Ill bet your prenatals will help you get better faster actually...

so what cd you on now? getting closer to testing for that lovely LH arent you? Oooo giiiirrrrlll, I hope this is your month!!! F&TX! (fingers and toes crossed) I made that one up myself! :winkwink:

:bunny:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Haha you are too funny! A big notebook huh? You sound more and more like me every time we talk! I couldn't be happier for you, other than you and DH, that you have your vagina and uterus back! Not sure where I would place in that race.. but I'm excited for you!!!! Hope your walk and movie last night were good. Now that you can leave the house!!

I haven't even looked at my ticker lately... but I will when I'm done with this reply :) I just know that I'm supposed to ovulate around superbowl sunday lmao!!! This house will be divided this weekend. My husband is from Massachusetts (Patriots) and I hold strong for New York as a Giants fan. Both of which are in the superbowl. I'm sure we will be fighting, but he understands that he has a job to perform..no matter how mad he is that we beat their ass again (first time 2008). Hahaha.. ohhh this is going to be good! 

Anywho.. I woke up feeling like crap again this morning, but a hot shower helped a lot. Still have a cough, but no runny nose yet!

Now on to the good stuff. You said in your post above that next cycle you will try naturally with Clomid. When does your next cycle start? I guess I'm still confused because of the ticker you have as well as your surgery. Is your ticker correct? You should be starting AF in 6 days? I can't express how excited I am for you. It's like you get a fresh start at TTC. I have a good feeling about it for you, you deserve it. And I am so happy your husband is being understanding.


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks doll! AF is due to start in about 10 days- around the 6th of Feb. so I will go in around cd3 and have an ultrasound to make sure I have no residual cysts and if all is good, I start the clomid on cd5 to 10. then the idea is that I would O about 6-7 days after my last clomid pill- so around cd16-17 which would be on the 21st/22nd.
WAAAHOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!! I cant wait to start again- you are right that it does feel a little 'newer' somehow. I like it. (high five)

that's hilarious that you need to look at your ticker- you are clearly not quite as nutty as I. :) good for you! you did say you were going to be more relaxed about it- proud of you! (another high five!)

so the giants eh? Im afraid I dont know the first thing about football except that the ball is kind of pointy. BUT I will root for the giants for you- how about that?

YAY to O'ing soon girlie! Im excited for your O too- we are crazy being jazzed about each other's cycles.. BUT that's actually the nice thing about us not being in sync is that we can both live vicariously through the other! :) If we were both in sync we might run out of things to talk about! (probably not....)

sorry you still feel bad- lots of fluids little missie! I finished that fertility book by the way, it was great- very inspirational. I dont think you will need it as I dont think you will be TCC as long as me (thats my 2cents). after all, you will be pg by April yeees???

big hug, Im off to see my parental units today. DH went away for business and Im going to go relax in the countryside. (Texas countryside. not like your countryside sadly...)

but I will be online throughout the day!
xoxo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I have really been trying not to think about my cd this month. Mainly just because the days go by soooooo slow when you are only waiting to ovulate. It's annoying. Believe me, it's all effort not to look at my ticker to see where I'm at.

Thanks for rooting for the Giants, should be a good game :)

And it's not just me that will be pregnant by the end of April, it's you too!!! We are a team in this, and I would like to think that if we keep a positive attitude about it.. it will happen. -I'm not going to wake up in the morning, look in the mirror and say "TODAY I WILL MAKE A BABY" or anything, but if I can try to remind myself at least once a day that I can do it..maybe it will happen. Wishful thinking, I know.. but I gotta do something!

I have never been to Texas, but judging by the elevation map, I don't think the countryside there is anything like it is here. It's nice here (as I'm sure it is in Texas), but we have woodstoves going..coffee, tea or hot chocolate always ready, and blankets galore! If you haven't been here before, maybe you and the DH should take a week and stay in a bed and breakfast somewhere in the mountains. You wouldn't regret it. It's so peaceful.

So I was actually right before when I said that you would be testing for LH when I'll be testing for HCG. Ughh I am so hoping for blazing BFP's for us! 

Alright, so I was thinking. I always start testing early, and I always ask my husband for his eyes when I question the tests. But I don't want to do that. I want to be able to surprise him like I did the first time I was pregnant (the mc). He was in Massachusetts for work, and I drove 3 hours to tell him. So if in fact I do have a test in question, can I upload it and get your opinion? I also would like your thoughts on how to surprise him WHEN I get that BFP. Like.. how long should I wait? I would like to tell him after my missed AF, but is that wrong of me to do? Keep it from him? I just want to be absolutely positive, I couldn't deal with letting him down. The chemical right before Christmas was terrible. How are you planning on telling your husband? Or is he going to be with you when you test? Btw.. I plan on symptom spotting with you everyday. Be prepared for that! I'm not close to ovulating yet, but I have been feeling butterfly flutters down there. The bloating from my AF is going down :)


----------



## Afamilygal

Ooo it sounds so dreamy there! its nothing like that here. its very dry and arid. especially since we are in drought. not so pretty. I love mountains and fires... there are so many places I want to go to- Ill just have to add your town too!

SO onto your good questions!
about being positive- you are so right. It is the right mentality to have. I got so used to seeing bfn's but somehow I still always have such high hopes for a BFP... Its such a disappointment that I keep trying to 'trick' myself by trying to be blase. like "maybe it will happen, but it probably wont so whatever" (as if that would work) but you are right- I WILL be positive. 
(btw, I always right in caps on words when I am being emphatic about something- apparently it is shouting on forums?? I am not trying to shout with my caps- just so you know...)

YES I hope you will upload your tests for me to see. (see caps for emphasis on the yes) :)
I would love to be your 2nd set of eyes. you know- I have never shown DH a single test- isnt that silly? I am like you- I dont want to disappoint the poor guy. plus I know he would be dismissive and insist we retest after AF is due. thats the trouble with going to a specialist, they learn too much! :)
but anyhoo- if you can wait till to tell him until after AF is due then that's not a bad idea if you dont want him to get his hopes up but how in the world do you expect to keep something like that from him? he would see it in your eyes right? you'd be grinning ear to ear... you COULD try to wait to test... but that's not easy at all. its too much fun to poas.

you drove 3 hours to tell him?? that is so romantic- you're a cutie pie.
when I got my bpf, I asked DH to go to lunch with me and then when he got in the car he saw my face and was like "whats going on?" and I screamed " YOURE GOING TO BE A DADDY!!!" (caps for actual shouting that time) his eyes popped out of his head and he had to ask me a couple of times if I was serious (like I would joke about that- good lord)
but he was so happy... :( aw bugger, this has made me sad. NEVERMIND, moving on, April BFPs... rah rah RAH!!! shish kumba!

you know, I REALLY thought I was pg back in July and I had made these bracelets for my goddaughter with her name on it (do you know what I am talking about? the beads are little letters that you can spell stuff with?) so anyhoo I had left over beads and I spelt out "Youre going to be a daddy" again but on a bracelet that I could give to him if I was pg.. I even went to the container store (holy hell I love that shop) and bought a cool little case for it and I wrapped it but I ended up getting a BFN so I put it in my drawer to give to him when I did get pg. (kind of a sad little story actually) but I was thinking I would still give that to him eventually and tell him the story about it. do you like that? or is that lame?

I also thought about baking his favorite cakes as cupcakes and spelling out something cute on them like "baby" or 'bump' do you like that? I like the idea of spelling something out or just making something... I also make baby clothes and onesies (you can check out my stuff if you like- milkandcotton.com) so what if I made one with a stork and bundle? or... wrote on it "I love my daddy" ?

duuuuude... after all this talk of how to tell him I had better not be barren cause that would be beyond sad. sorry, sorry... I know that's not too positive. OOPSIE. I meant to say "what do you think?"
xo

RAH RAH RAH!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I can't believe you held out this long sharing your website! That is amazing Laine! I love it! I showed my husband too, and we picked out a couple onesies that we just adore! You may be getting an order from us when it comes time!!! If you don't mind, I have a few girl friends that are currently pregnant, I would like to send them your site. I will hold off on it if you would rather I not. So I've decided since we are talking everyday, saying "DH or husband" is not as personal. So when talking about my husband, I'm going to use his name.. Patrick. Patrick and I stumbled onto a website, I think it's based in the UK, and we feel in love with a couple maternity shirts that crack me up. I'm not big on wearing clothes with words on them.. but I think that if I were hanging around the house, or bumming it with friends, I would absolutely wear one. The one I want says something along the lines of "brewing a red-head, wish me luck". I was born a red head, it has somewhat dulled in the years, but still reddish-brown. 

You are not barren!!!!!! I refuse to believe that you are. You have been able to conceive before...and you will again. Like you said before, a woman has a 25% chance of getting pregnant in any month. Sometimes it feels like that number is too high. At any rate, a lot has to fall into place for it to happen. And with you, I honestly think that you have done everything you can to make a nice little nest for an egg to grow :)

I know what you are talking about when you say that your husband was so happy when it was happening before. It makes me sad too. So we aren't going to talk about it anymore! We're just going to be positive. POSITIVE, POSITIVE, POSITIVE!! 

That bracelet idea is so cute. And it would give him something that he can show your little boy or little girl, when they get older. The cupcake idea is pretty cool too- but make him work for it! Have him put cupcakes with letters on them in the correct order. Spell it out. I was thinking about painting a little bean on my stomach and letting him find it (because we would be alone, and it would be kind of intimate already). But then I was contemplating putting a little scheme together. He works for a part of the government, and his building(s) have high security.. maybe I could get the guards to say something to him or give him something on his way home from work. Nothing that would give it away fully.. but something that will get his mind turning. Ugh.. I don't need to have a plan right now, is it dumb that I get excited and can spend an hour or two thinking about it?


I wish I was ovulating right now...


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Wow ladies, your messages are really long :)

Hope you are both ok

AF still hasn't arrived for me. I'm 14dpo. Was going to test today but bottled it! I got too scared

X


----------



## Afamilygal

BabyBumpHope said:


> Wow ladies, your messages are really long :)
> 
> Hope you are both ok
> 
> AF still hasn't arrived for me. I'm 14dpo. Was going to test today but bottled it! I got too scared
> 
> X

ha ha! they are long arent they? We've got a lot to say! :) ooo, 14 dpo! you should test! can't believe you are holding out, what willpower! are you feeling anything??



EMandPATRICK said:


> I can't believe you held out this long sharing your website! That is amazing Laine! I love it! I showed my husband too, and we picked out a couple onesies that we just adore! You may be getting an order from us when it comes time!!! If you don't mind, I have a few girl friends that are currently pregnant, I would like to send them your site. I will hold off on it if you would rather I not. So I've decided since we are talking everyday, saying "DH or husband" is not as personal. So when talking about my husband, I'm going to use his name.. Patrick. Patrick and I stumbled onto a website, I think it's based in the UK, and we feel in love with a couple maternity shirts that crack me up. I'm not big on wearing clothes with words on them.. but I think that if I were hanging around the house, or bumming it with friends, I would absolutely wear one. The one I want says something along the lines of "brewing a red-head, wish me luck". I was born a red head, it has somewhat dulled in the years, but still reddish-brown.
> 
> You are not barren!!!!!! I refuse to believe that you are. You have been able to conceive before...and you will again. Like you said before, a woman has a 25% chance of getting pregnant in any month. Sometimes it feels like that number is too high. At any rate, a lot has to fall into place for it to happen. And with you, I honestly think that you have done everything you can to make a nice little nest for an egg to grow :)
> 
> I know what you are talking about when you say that your husband was so happy when it was happening before. It makes me sad too. So we aren't going to talk about it anymore! We're just going to be positive. POSITIVE, POSITIVE, POSITIVE!!
> 
> That bracelet idea is so cute. And it would give him something that he can show your little boy or little girl, when they get older. The cupcake idea is pretty cool too- but make him work for it! Have him put cupcakes with letters on them in the correct order. Spell it out. I was thinking about painting a little bean on my stomach and letting him find it (because we would be alone, and it would be kind of intimate already). But then I was contemplating putting a little scheme together. He works for a part of the government, and his building(s) have high security.. maybe I could get the guards to say something to him or give him something on his way home from work. Nothing that would give it away fully.. but something that will get his mind turning. Ugh.. I don't need to have a plan right now, is it dumb that I get excited and can spend an hour or two thinking about it?
> 
> 
> I wish I was ovulating right now...

I wish I were getting ready to O! it wont be too long for you now, the weekend will pass quickly and then you will be a week away! start your engines!!!

I LOVE the idea of drawing a bean on your tummy- so cute!you could buy one of those cute shirts and put it under a jacket and unzip it as if you were warm and let him see it. that would be cute too. I like the redhead one, adorable! I don't think it is dumb to spend time thinking about it unless it makes you unhappy, then I would say wait a bit. Early on I used to spend a lot of time thinking about names and what to buy the baby but then it got a little painful so I stopped. I still do it from time to time but nothing like before.

I'm glad you liked my stuff. I dont really do it so much anymore since it got to be a wee bit depressing to be making stuff for other peoples babies. BUT I would be thrilled to make you some stuff when you've got a little one on the way!
You can absolutely pass the website along if you like, of course I dont mind.
My husbands name is Duncan and I often refer to him as D to my friends when I write so DH wasnt such a stretch for me to type! :)
I like the little TTC abbreviations, it feels like a secret code. I have to remember not to say TTC or AF to my dr though- that would be embarrassing for sure. :blush: I always seem to say stupid stuff around him, no idea why...

Also, DR told me that the statics are actually more like 20% in any given cycle.. interesting huh? mine are lower due to my issues, its more like 11-15% which is a drag... I wonder how the Clomid will affect me. I have heard it can dry out cm so I was thinking of taking mucinex or robitussen after the clomid and up to O to see if it can help produce good cm. I posted a thread on this site to ask women who have taking clomid so see what they have to say about it.

I also take allegra everyday (I get nasty allergies year round. Im allergic to dogs for a start and I have a huge one. stupid? perhaps but she is my fur baby...) and its an antihistimine... I had asked my dr about it and she said it was fine to take while TTC- up to actually pregnancy, but SURELY that would affect my cervical fluids right?? I do wonder if my cm around O is sometimes too thick... Im going to try stopping it for 4 days before expected O until after my temp rises and I know I have O'd for sure. see if that helps at all.

ah jeez... another loooong message. I cant help myself! :dohh:


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Afamilygal - I've got some tugging feelings on both sides and my lower tummy feels like I've been doing 200 sit ups a day! Got loads of creamy CM too which was lotion like for a couple of days. My boobs feel bruised and I'm alot spottier than normal! I had bad AF cramps 2 days ago but they've vanished now. I'm too scared to test because I tested for the first time last month and got a BFN then AF showed her face a few hours later. I felt devastated twice in one day :cry: I don't want it to happen again. I just hope the witch isn't sat round the corner laughing at me

X


----------



## Afamilygal

hmm... sounds *very* positive to me! (your signs that is) but if you are really scared then just hold off until tomorrow and use FMU. That's the time we are 'supposed' to test anyways- the day of the missed period. That way you give your body time for AF to come on if its going to and you wont risk feeling doubly sad. If it doesn't come today then I'd say there's a darn good chance that you'll get a big ole + test tomorrow! GL!!
I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> Afamilygal - I've got some tugging feelings on both sides and my lower tummy feels like I've been doing 200 sit ups a day! Got loads of creamy CM too which was lotion like for a couple of days. My boobs feel bruised and I'm alot spottier than normal! I had bad AF cramps 2 days ago but they've vanished now. I'm too scared to test because I tested for the first time last month and got a BFN then AF showed her face a few hours later. I felt devastated twice in one day :cry: I don't want it to happen again. I just hope the witch isn't sat round the corner laughing at me
> 
> X

Oh my goodness...TEST!!!! I would be going insane!!! My boobs felt bruised when I got my BFP, I think your symptoms sound really good :happydance:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Laine.. there has to be something you can take other than allegra right before ovulation. I definitely think it changes your cm (at least I've heard that). You know.. making any changes like that with ultimately help your odds of conceiving. If I were you, I would try it. Maybe talk to your pharmacy about an OTC allergy medicine that you can take as a substitute. I know where you are coming from, living with an animal although you are allergic. I have a 9 yr old cat, and Patrick has bad allergies to cats. Yet, he doesn't to here. But when we started dating.. it was a huge milestone. I love my little girl <3

Maybe that is what I will do... order the shirt secretly. I can actually use it to tell everyone! (after Patrick of course!).

I think I might start testing with OPKs today. My ticker is confusing me. I started AF on the 21st. Yesterday my ticker said cd8 (I think), and it says cd 8 today too.(which I was going by because if I start counting by the date.. it will drive me nuts). So what? I'll only be testing a day early. There is really is no rule that says I will definitely ovulate on the 4th. That's just the time my body USUALLY does. 

That is so sweet that you would make us something for a little one! Remember.. when you make something for us.. you will be make something for you too! We are going to get BFPs the same month!!! It's a long shot, but it's a bet I will be banking on :)

We do have long responses, but I am more than OK with it. I like talking to you, almost like we have known each other longer than this forum. I am happy we found each other one B&B ::hugs::


----------



## Afamilygal

YAY to you poas! love it, its good fun isnt it? Ive taken to catching the urine and testing from that instead of peeing right on the stick. Ive been told that it is more accurate that way. I just always have to remember to read the directions to know the right amount of time to dip it in for- I always forget. 
although it is expensive, I love the cbfm. its great because it lets me know at least 2 days ahead of my peak time when it is coming. So helpful since I dont O at the same time every month. I really hope the clomid makes me O a little sooner- DR thought it would be around cd16/17. cant WAIT! :)
I used to get weird readings on the cbfm, I would get TONS of high days before my peak- I think my LH surges realy early and strong and it confuses the machine. such a nuisance... hopefully next month it will act normal.

Hows your cold? hopefully getting better by now. I hate colds- no fun. I slept horribly last night (at my parents) and I feel like crap but I think I just need to sleep some more. I tried to nap but I find it so hard to do during the daytime. I just lie there and think. 

yeah- your ticker is crazy, I thought it said cd8 yesterday too. WTF? let me know what the test says for O. do you use digitals? or internet cheapies? I just bought 25 internet cheapie HPTs- YAY! I can poas to my hearts content! although, I tend to get scared of poas too soon and getting a negative... no fun. I cant wait til I get a BFP, its going to be so exciting! Ill bet I fall off the toilet! sigh... not long now right? so wait, do you think we are going to get our BFPs before or in April?


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Hey girls. Just thought I'd let you know that I plucked up the courage to test afterall and got my :bfp: :happydance:

Good luck to everyone else

X


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls. Just thought I'd let you know that I plucked up the courage to test afterall and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else
> 
> X

I knew it! Congratulations.. and FX for a sticky bean :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

BabyBumpHope said:


> Hey girls. Just thought I'd let you know that I plucked up the courage to test afterall and got my :bfp: :happydance:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else
> 
> X

SHUT UP!!! that is AMAZING! YAY!!! you must be so excited!!!
I wish you a H & H 9 months babybumphope (now just babybump!) congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

So I wrote out this wicked long reply to you on my phone, Laine...and when I hit send, there was an error and it made me force close it. Damn smart phones aren't always smart, and please ignore any autocorrect mistakes it makes. 
I have internet cheapies that I will be using. I tested with one today...negative as expected. Atleast with starting to test early, I will get to see a progression. As for the April deal...I say we both get BFP by the end of april. Because we are on different schedules, who knows what day that could fall on :) Patrick and I are about to have a date night, we are going to the movies, which hasn't happened in a LONG time! Better get out dates in while we can!!! Ill be back on when we get home!!! Sorry this response is so short!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

helllllo dearie! I don't mind it being short. I have done that before on my 'smart' phone too. too right about it not always being smart. sometimes it is downright stupid phone.
jeez... 
so how was your date? what did you see? yes we should defo get in all the dates we can pack since the little ones aren't exactly welcomed in fine dining establishments or cinemas... :) 

we never ended up going to the movies the other day, we went to our favorite restaurant instead but it was lovely. 

Im still in the country but driving back to Austin today. I slept a whole lot better last night so im not so cranky today although the doctor now has me on progesterone and it is messing with my attitude. I find myself getting very irritated easily. Someone cut me off in the car on Friday and I went berserk. not pretty...

last night parents and I went out to dinner at a great restaurant and all I could do is talk about our desire to have a baby, baby names... I couldnt seem to stop myself! even when dads eyes glazed over. Its like I have nothing else to talk about these days.. Its beginning to worry me. I feel like Im losing myself to this, I want so badly to just be chill and take it day by day... I need a hobby. work is part time so it leaves me with time. and when I have time, I obsess about baby. tell me Im not alone in feeling this way???

sorry your opk was neg but you are right about seeing the progression. tip of the day: get a sharpie and mark the date, time and cd on it and put it in a ziplock. I like to do that and then put them in order to see how they progress. and then you can take a picture and send it to moi.

btw, DR said it was a good idea to bd regularly throughout the cycle but abstain 2 days before you start properly trying. just fyi- sharing what they tell me. spreading the love.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Thanks for the DRs tip on the bd. Last month we said we were going to do it everyday this month because it worked for us two months ago. But when I think about it, the chemical i had could have happened because the sperm that met the egg wasn't the best it could be. So when he says stop two days before..does that mean before you THINK you are going to ovulate? Or abstain starting the day you get your first OPK? Because I gotta tell you..when I see that bright line on the test strip, I want to jump right into bed lmao.

YOU ARE NOT ALONE. I know it's hard not to have baby on the brain. I have it too.. and I can only imagine how you are feeling after all the surgeries and doctors appointments. The words take it day by day, or take it one step at a time..never feel like an option. I get that 100%. I am sorry that there really isn't anything I can say or do to help in that area. But I can tell you that you aren't alone.

We ended up seeing the new Sherlock Holmes movie. We have a cute little cinema in the village we live in, and although the movies that are played there take a little more time getting there than regular mall theaters.. its only 4.50 for an adult, and is so much cleaner and nicer than anywhere else up here. It was nice to get out and do something just him and I. With work and school between the two of us, we usually go out and do things with friends and their kids. Great change of pace last night!

Ok.. so earlier in this thread I told you about a baby food top my cat had found, and Patrick wanted me to keep it because we thought it could be a sign. Well, as we know..it wasn't last month. Welllllllll..... I also told you about driving 3 hours to tell Patrick the first time we got pregnant (mc). But what I didn't tell you is how I did it. My dog (Joey), is very smart, and has a thing for pacifiers. He likes to take ones, and walk around with them in his mouth. He does it the right way too. The little handle sticks out right under his nose. Since he doesn't chew them or try to break them, its freaking adorable. Well, I bought one for Joey to tell Patrick. I took that drive with my dog, my best friend. This morning we woke up to that pacifier, that was put in a ziploc baggie and into his dresser, on the floor of the bedroom. Getting kind of annoyed with these little things, but it's only because I want it so bad! The excitement of it all is killing me. 

Ps... I'm gonna go take another OPK. I can upload a picture today lol, it will only consist of 2 negative OPK tests.. but you can see what I see!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Here is the start of my OPK testing. I don't see a difference.. but that's OK, I will in a couple days :thumbup:

I will be taping them in a notebook, and writing down the date/time and cd. 

Don't mind my robe haha. 

The top test is yesterday's and bottom is this mornings.
 



Attached Files:







2012-01-29_11-02-11_385.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Afamilygal

getting daaarker... :) DUDE I cant wait to start poas, I know I keep saying that but its driving my nutty!

actually I dont know about the Bd'ing, Ive had 2 different opinions from 2 diff drs. what the RE was telling us was to start testing OPKs and Bding around cd11 (more or less), so abstain from sex from cd8 or 9 in that scenario, begin on the cd11, then skip one and do it again on cd13, repeat until I get the high on my cbfm do do it everyday until O is passed.
well at least I think that's what he said. its confusing.. he said since DH's sa came back really good we could do it everyday if we really wanted to. It was my OBGYN that told us it is better to wait until I get the high on the monitor, do 1st day yes, 2nd day of high no, 1st peak day yes, 2nd peak day no and then once more after it goes back down to low. so confusing... but basically to leave a day in between.

so... maybe you should disregard my 'advise' since I clearly have no idea what I'm talking about. :wacko:

I cant wait to see the sherlock holmes movie- I loved the first one.

That is very funny about Joey and the pacifier, take a picture! Id love to see that. but SO weird about all your little 'signs'... I believe in spooky stuff like that. sounds silly but I had 3 people ask me if I was pg when I had no idea I was. and right before I was pg, 2 people asked me. (and I have a very slim tummy so I dont think it was that) when I found out I was, I was like "HOW IN TAR-NATION...." but then again, I have heard of weirder coincidences. but like I said, I still have that funny feeling about you. so I wouldn't be at all suprised...

I have to go back to work tomorrow officially. ick. I work from home so it really isnt all that bad and like I said before, I clearly need to get my mind of of TTC for a spell. It will be good to get back to normal after that weird 2 weeks of balloon-dom.

my parents have this pretty old chinese miniature chest which used to be a music box and I used it when I was little for my toys. I found it in their garage and my mom asked if I wanted it so Im going to take it home for future baby. feels nice to be nesting... even if it makes me feel barmy. :winkwink:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I hate that conceiving isn't an exact science. It would be nice to have an absolute schedule for sex. Doctors opinions are nice, but they differ with everyone. 

Working from home can't be too bad. I'm sure it will offer you a change in thoughts though. Keeping your mind off of babies and all :) Have you thought about what day you are going to start POAS? Like.. the 25th ?

I'll work on getting a picture with Joey and the pacifier for you! He is such a meatball. He's 6 now, I just hope that I have enough time to have a baby and let him/her grow up with Joey a little bit. He loves kids and is so gentle with them. Couldn't as for a better dog. Whats your dogs name??

Have you gone to the extreme of thinking about baby room themes? I have.. and I started to tell Patrick last night, and then I had to stop myself. I worry that I will jinx myself sometimes. Anyways, I love pastels...and I also love browns. Kinda thinking of turtles with baby pink or baby blue (obviously depending). We have a 3bedroom house, two of the bedrooms being on the second floor. I have been redoing the whole house in my spare time. A couple weeks ago I completed the second floor with painting and having new carpet installed. I wanted to have that at least done before a baby comes :) So now I'm just waiting for the positive test!!!

I love the idea of nesting. I have a couple things I grabbed from my moms house, one being a rocking chair she made me when I was 4. So small!!! Patrick's grandmother gave him his old kermit the frog a month ago. We put it on a shelf in the future baby room. 

So how did you and your husband meet? Any amazing story behind that?


----------



## caligirlblond

Hello everyone I am brand new to this site and I'm in my 2 week wait right now. I took Clomid last cycle and it left me with 5 leading eggs so we had to cancel the cycle. So this time I have tried Letrozole which is some kind of breast cancer preventing medicine and they said I had 2 leading eggs so I just didn't want to wait all by myself! so Im posting to say hello to everyone. Right now I am 7dpo... I HATE waiting!


----------



## Afamilygal

caligirlblond said:


> Hello everyone I am brand new to this site and I'm in my 2 week wait right now. I took Clomid last cycle and it left me with 5 leading eggs so we had to cancel the cycle. So this time I have tried Letrozole which is some kind of breast cancer preventing medicine and they said I had 2 leading eggs so I just didn't want to wait all by myself! so Im posting to say hello to everyone. Right now I am 7dpo... I HATE waiting!

hello and welcome! was the cancellation due to the fact that 5 eggs was too much or they were developing too big/too fast? what a bummer, Im sure you were crushed... are you trying naturally or coupling the clomid with IUI? I have heard that letrozole is great (also known as Femara) and there are a lot less side effects than Clomid- GL!


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> I hate that conceiving isn't an exact science. It would be nice to have an absolute schedule for sex. Doctors opinions are nice, but they differ with everyone.
> 
> Working from home can't be too bad. I'm sure it will offer you a change in thoughts though. Keeping your mind off of babies and all :) Have you thought about what day you are going to start POAS? Like.. the 25th ?
> 
> I'll work on getting a picture with Joey and the pacifier for you! He is such a meatball. He's 6 now, I just hope that I have enough time to have a baby and let him/her grow up with Joey a little bit. He loves kids and is so gentle with them. Couldn't as for a better dog. Whats your dogs name??
> 
> Have you gone to the extreme of thinking about baby room themes? I have.. and I started to tell Patrick last night, and then I had to stop myself. I worry that I will jinx myself sometimes. Anyways, I love pastels...and I also love browns. Kinda thinking of turtles with baby pink or baby blue (obviously depending). We have a 3bedroom house, two of the bedrooms being on the second floor. I have been redoing the whole house in my spare time. A couple weeks ago I completed the second floor with painting and having new carpet installed. I wanted to have that at least done before a baby comes :) So now I'm just waiting for the positive test!!!
> 
> I love the idea of nesting. I have a couple things I grabbed from my moms house, one being a rocking chair she made me when I was 4. So small!!! Patrick's grandmother gave him his old kermit the frog a month ago. We put it on a shelf in the future baby room.
> 
> So how did you and your husband meet? Any amazing story behind that?

ha ah haha! I was going to ask you about baby rooms. funny. We remodeled last year and added a third bedroom which we filled but the old guest room is empty right now. just waiting for a certain tiny person to come along... :)
I painted the walls an off white except for one wall which I did a stony grey. I want the theme to be whites/greys with shades of yellows as the accent colors (the main one being a saffron/mustardish yellow). sounds bizarre but I think it will be very chic. that or ugly. we shall see! :)

love the little rocking chair! so cute. DH has one that was his grandmothers and that will be in the room too. (its not little though- that would be adorable)
we have no actual furniture in there yet. :) DH would object to me filling it just yet.

as for testing, I get AF around the 6th so I should be O'ing around the 20th. I think I will start testing for LH around the 14th. (think that's right- its all subject to change)

DH and I have known each other a LONG time. His dad and my dad grew up in Arkansas together- they were both born there. DH is 9 years older and is from Dallas. I was born in Hong Kong and grew up in Spain so we didn't spend anytime together plus when we did there was a huge age gap til I was 21 when I was living in London he came into town on his way to the Cannes film festival and we hung out and fell in love- the rest is history... 
hes a really good man, Im very lucky to have him. He thinks im the bee knees too so it works out pretty well :winkwink:

what about you?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Are you kidding? I think a saffron yellow will look gorgeous with grey and white! Are you choosing an animal theme too? Or just colors.

I am so jealous. You have lived such a cultured life. The only other country I have been to is Canada. But you two have such a great story!!! What did your parents do for a living?

Ughhh we're going to be testing around the same time!!! Negative or not you better post those pictures!!! I don't care if it's OPK or HCG..I want to see those tests!

Patrick and I have a LONG story... I will try to give you the short version - 

We met in 2004. I was dating a guy named Kris, he was in Mass. dating Kris's aunt (she was only a year ahead of me in school) at college. They got married in 2006, and moved to NY. I broke up with Kris in 2008 after 5 1/2years...his family was insane, I should have known what I was getting into. Patrick and Nicole divorced in the beginning of 2009. We became friends on facebook in September of 2009, I felt bad that he was living and working in NY with no family around. I invited him out to a bar/restaurant on a Wednesday night (my friends and I used to meet for drinks after work). He came. I was so shocked because I was thinking that it would be uncomfortable for him. What was supposed to be a friendly drink, turned into us getting to know each other without that miserable family. We hit it off perfectly. Well, he had already made arrangements to move back to MA. He had a job lined up and was to start in Jan '10. So for the next 4 months, we enjoyed everyday together. He didn't want to move anymore. But he had to.. so every weekend he drove 3 hours to spend it with me, and on Sunday nights we had to say goodbye to each other :/ He proposed at Glen Sanders Mansion in December of '10, and finally moved back to NY in July '11. Like I said.. we closed on our house in Sept. and got married Oct 1st. As hard as long distance was, I wouldn't change anything because we are stronger today than we would have been had he not left. I think we needed the distance to realize what we had. But now we have almost everything we wanted, and dreamed about having together...with the exception of a baby. A little piece of him mixed with a little piece of me. 

We started BDing today. LMAO.. not sure why I'm telling you that.


----------



## Afamilygal

oh sista, we share a lot of info now, why not this? I think it is a good idea to start today since it is cd 9, you O on cd15ish (that right??) so that would make sense.

glad you like my theme- I want to have a woodland animal theme, so this nightllight:

https://www.westelm.com/products/owl-table-lamp-w570/?pkey=ctable-lamps


----------



## Afamilygal

damnit, it cut me off... so that lamp and a couple of other animals spotted around like rabbits and squirrels, that kind of thing.
love these: rabbit hook, ibex hook

I love toadstools too and was thinking of painting one on the wall behind the crib near the floor... that kind of thing. SO much fun to think about!!!

I love your story about how you and Patrick met- so romantic! (sigh- love a good romance story)

my parents are just travelers, my mom is British and they met in Hong Kong in the 70's. We did a lot of traveling around when we were younger but now that I am settled in Texas, I don't have the desire to still move around like my sister does. she is a nutter- still always on the move.

as for OPKs, I am doing the digital ones which are MUCH less fun cause its either a circle if it is neg, or a smiley face if it is positive. That's what RE told me to use... but when the smiley comes up, its SUPER exciting. Ill post a pic of that fo shizzle! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

That will make such a good theme! AND it's something they can really grow up with. Good thinking!! Those hooks are adorable. I could see myself using them on my front porch!

So you told me if you had a boy, you would go with Noah. Well..what if you had a little girl?

Must have been amazing growing up in other countries, and seeing where you would want to live. Again, so jealous. But I am very happy where we are, and we plan on traveling more when we have a family. Everyone says to get the traveling done before kids.. but I feel differently. I want to bring my children around different cultures and climates, on vacations. 

I have the typical NY family. Two older half sisters, two older step sisters, all 4 on my moms side.. and then my father remarried and now I have two half brothers (10, and 2) and one half sister 4 - but they live in Georgia with him. 

I'll be happy to see your smiley face when you get it!!! Remember to let me know when and how the clomid effects you, I'm very interested!


----------



## Afamilygal

We both really like Lola for a girl. He really likes June but I dont love it like he does. We have a hard time agreeing on names... 

growing up the way I did was wonderful and taught me a lot but it took me a while to see the value in it. As a child, I just remember feeling like I didn't have a place where I come from and a home I could back to. I was always saying goodbye and having to start again. It was a lot for me- I was just a kid. But obviously I wouldnt change a thing. I am very lucky to have had my life.

you should absolutely travel on vacations with your kids, we did a lot with my family and it was great. My dad has 3 children from his first marriage and then he remarried my mother 35 years ago and they had my sister (31) and I. I have 2 half brothers 39 and 43 and one half sister who is 41. I am the youngest of the 5.

I am curious to know how the clomid is going to effect me. I hope it doesnt do anything too nasty. RE said there can be a lot of side effects... I figure I can cope with them as long as it isnt something that hurts my chances like a think lining or something like that. I cant believe how long I have to wait til we can get cracking!!! It feels like forever!
I bought myself a journal today to note everything day to day. like cm and if we bd and when, my temp, how Im feeling, symptoms, if I had an ultrasound, DRs visit, etc.

CANT WAIT TO STAAAAAARRRRTTTTTT


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Writing in a journal is a great idea. That way you can document a possible side effect. I'm gonna have to steal that from you hehe, hope you don't mind. Just gotta find a place to hide it from Patrick. We play pranks on each other all the time, and have no doubt that he would do something with it. 

Lola is such a pretty name! June is nice, but I like Lola better. Besides, I don't think there are any songs written about a girl named June (at least not that I know of).

Now, the way I heard it.. any side effects from clomid will be temporary, or atleast as long as you take it. Once you are off of it, your body will go back to normal. So worst case scenario, the first month you have a thicker lining.. or it doesn't thin your CM. As much as you want to get pregnant the first month (believe me, I want you to too), the odds are as good as mine. Possibly better with you taking the clomid. Maybe that feeling you have about me, is actually about YOU! 

Alright, I'm breaking out the big guns now. Our kids are gonna have to be pen-pals when they get older. No doubt about it!


----------



## Afamilygal

ha ha! you got it! you know, my mom said the EXACT same thing to me yesterday on our walk when I was talking about you and this site! she thinks its great that we have a place we can come to and talk about our issues/worries. 
she is right, I would be feeling very lonely with this. DH can only talk about it to a certain degree and my mother has been a big help but she doesnt live in Austin. Of my friends, only 2 know what Im going through and they are both either pregnant or have kids and dont really have the time you know?
It can be so isolating. PLUS Im crazy and its on my mind 24/7. 

I even had a dream last night about wanting to get pg and my friend was being insensitive about it and then found out she had a cyst and decided to try for her 2nd and got pg RIGHT away- like the next day. ah dreams... you can be so annoying.

We love Lola and one of our favorite songs about Lola is about a drag queen. ooooh weeeell. :D
Duncan likes June because of June Carter. not a lot of june songs but she wrote songs :) I like Lola Harper or Lola Blossom

I've been meaning to ask- do you have a lot of weird pg dreams too?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I have had pregnancy dreams, but not in the last week. I find myself trying to force it to happen because it's when I feel the most happy. Kinda sad actually, but I will lay in bed for about an hour before I fall asleep. In the dark, no TV or radio...I lay there thinking about ways to tell Patrick, but then I ended up dreaming about winning the lottery. Which isn't so bad haha. But I love dreaming about being pregnant :/ I've never wanted to be fat so bad!! It's ridiculous.

Besides Patrick and my doctor.. only 3 of my friends know that I am TTC also. I have mentioned it to them, but like you, one of them already has kids that she didn't have to TRY for. And another doesn't know if she wants kids (she's 35 and her husband has been nagging her for over a year), and the other one is the woman who has kids and asked me to take her to have the abortion. I have NO one to talk to about all this. Patrick can only talk about it so much. You are really all I have at this point.

Too funny when you told me the name Lola.. the drag queen song is what I started to sing.. lo...la...LOLA lalala loooolaaa :) I think Lola Harper is so cute!!!! But so is Lola Blossom!! Hard decision.


----------



## Afamilygal

Im sorry that you dont have friends to talk to (in person)I know how hard that makes it. I dont know why it is so hard to people to try to be empathetic about it... just ask themselves, if I didnt have children, and this was happening to me, how would this make me feel?
people can be so crappy sometimes. even my sister doesnt get it. It coincides with her wedding plans in September (or might) and I keep trying to tell her that I am not a normal woman, and I cant just decide when this will happen. I dont have that choice, if I did, I would wait so I could definatley be there for her. PLUS, I may get pg and still be able to go... anyways. Its just a tricky situation. I feel badly for her if I cant go, but I think once she gets to a stage where she wants or has children she will understand.

I like your method of inducing a pg dream. funny, crazy that it works. it doesnt work for me luckily- all my pg dreams are nightmares. they never end up good. :( so naturally, Im not a fan of having them. at least they arent all the time.
I have an appointment with my nutritionist in an hour so I need to shake a leg.
Ill be on later!!

ps. I want to be fat too! (with a baby- not otherwise) xo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Haha of course I only want to be fat if a baby is inside me! I don't think I could get fat by eating alone anyways! My metabolism is too high.

I'm sorry about your sister and her wedding. Although it's an important day for her (being a bride always is), having a baby is important to you...and it lasts more than a day. I have to side with you. What's wrong with the chance of you being pregnant during her wedding? Women do it all the time! The only thing that could be an issue, is if you are in your third trimester and can't travel for it.... (if it's not where you live). She may not understand your want for a child right now, but I'm sure she will. 

Try pushing any bad thoughts out of your mind before you go to sleep. Try to focus on only the good things that can happen with a baby. Only the things that excite you :)


----------



## BabyBumpHope

Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!

x


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!
> 
> x

Yippieeeee!!! I'm on the phone with my husband now, and I just read your comment, AND looked at my ticker. I didn't even realize it! I told DH to get ready, he said he is! I'm sooooo excited, and it's only to ovulate!!! I hope I'm this eager to test for HCG.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

BabyBumpHope said:


> Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!
> 
> x

By the way.... your expected due date of October 9th.. is my birthday!!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

EMandPATRICK said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!
> 
> x
> 
> Yippieeeee!!! I'm on the phone with my husband now, and I just read your comment, AND looked at my ticker. I didn't even realize it! I told DH to get ready, he said he is! I'm sooooo excited, and it's only to ovulate!!! I hope I'm this eager to test for HCG.Click to expand...

Bonk bonk bonk :thumbup:

Your poorr husband won't know whats hit him! :haha:

x


----------



## BabyBumpHope

EMandPATRICK said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!
> 
> x
> 
> By the way.... your expected due date of October 9th.. is my birthday!!Click to expand...

Aww thats fab. TBH i think my due date will be 2 days before then cos i ovulated earlier in my cycle and the ticker is based on 28 day cycles

x


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> BabyBumpHope said:
> 
> 
> Oooh, em you are approaching your fertile period - get BDing!!
> 
> x
> 
> Yippieeeee!!! I'm on the phone with my husband now, and I just read your comment, AND looked at my ticker. I didn't even realize it! I told DH to get ready, he said he is! I'm sooooo excited, and it's only to ovulate!!! I hope I'm this eager to test for HCG.Click to expand...

WAHOO! I have to say it feels a little weird to be happy and excited about 2 people getting it on (that isnt me) :D do you think there is any merit to Bd'ing in the am vs the pm??


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Haha of course I only want to be fat if a baby is inside me! I don't think I could get fat by eating alone anyways! My metabolism is too high.
> 
> I'm sorry about your sister and her wedding. Although it's an important day for her (being a bride always is), having a baby is important to you...and it lasts more than a day. I have to side with you. What's wrong with the chance of you being pregnant during her wedding? Women do it all the time! The only thing that could be an issue, is if you are in your third trimester and can't travel for it.... (if it's not where you live). She may not understand your want for a child right now, but I'm sure she will.
> 
> Try pushing any bad thoughts out of your mind before you go to sleep. Try to focus on only the good things that can happen with a baby. Only the things that excite you :)

I am SUCH a ninkenpoop. I meant to say that the wedding is the UK. :dohh: but like you say, as long as Im not too far along and there are no risks, I can still go! (thats what Im hoping for!) thing is, if we got pg next month, I couldnt go. its weird to want something so bad but also be a little afraid of it... at least if we are not pg this month, then I still have a chance of going... consolation prize! 

Ill bet you have a high metabolism, you look like a skinny minny! you're going to look SO cute with a bump! EEK!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Sorry..haha I'm still hoping for you to get pregnant. Can't help it!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I think I read somewhere that morning sex is supposed to be better for TTC - I think the sperm are better quality?? We did a mixture in our fertile period so couldn't tell you the exact one that caught the egg!

X


----------



## Afamilygal

BabyBumpHope said:


> I think I read somewhere that morning sex is supposed to be better for TTC - I think the sperm are better quality?? We did a mixture in our fertile period so couldn't tell you the exact one that caught the egg!
> 
> X

mm... heard that too.


----------



## Afamilygal

alright Em! officially in your fertile period- only 4 day til O!!! YAY! is your ticker right?how exciting.. 
I just went for a walk with Izzy (the dog) and gave her a bath. she was SO smelly. not cool. The dr has me on progesterone and my sense of my smell is sickeningly strong so she was double-y stinky! poor thing, she hates baths. to be fair, the water out of the hose is cold- I dont think Id want someone to bath me in it either.

nothing new here. just watching the clock til the 6th when AF comes- JEEZ it feels far away. I feel like we are always waiting huh? waiting for the 2WW, waiting for AF, waiting to Ov, waiting to Bd, waiting waiting...what a bore! I wish there was a magic button that we could press and then presto- pregnant. can you imagine how many pregnant women there would be? we would be EVEN more over populated than we are now.
so maybe no button. or just for us! :D


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I think a button would be perfect. Think about it.. we might not be over populated. The majority of pregnancies aren't planned. The button wouldn't be hit nearly as much as we think it would!!! So a strong "yes" to the button!

I can't believe I'm in my fertile period right now. Tests are still the same. Actually...FMU for me tends to make the tests less darker. Weird huh? Like this morning's test was actually lighter than yesterdays around 2pm. Next time I have to pee, I'm going to try again. We couldn't BD last night :( Patrick had a stomach ache, there is a bug going around and we were worried. So tonight starts "getting it in". Yes, my ticker is correct (or should be at least-we'll see what the tests say)

6 more days for you.. thats insane. How long does your AF usually last?


----------



## Afamilygal

lets see AF is normally about 5 days, 3 of which are heavy to medium and 2 days are light but after the surgery it was SO heavy and lasted for 7 full days. MENTAL.
so no idea what this one will be like. I think it was so bad last time because I was on 4 straight weeks of estrogen which is what he has me on now too so it might be ugly again.
as long as I dont take so long to Ovulate this time which Im hoping wont be the case due to the clomid.
HORRAY! I am so curious to see how this drug affects me...

sorry about Patrick's tummy- hope it isnt a bug. Have him drink lots of water just in case.
D and I tried to bd last night too and I was SO preoccupied and worried that it might hurt from the surgery that we couldnt bring ourselves to do it. disappointing but im kind of glad we didnt push it, Im just not ready. theres been a lot going on down there recently!

Just found out from an old friend that our mutual friend is newly pg. I really hope my time is soon too but I didnt feel so jealous by it which is odd for me since I usually get to sad by it.
I know that her mom passed away last year and she has been wanting a baby badly and she got married fairly recently and has been obsessing about it, poas on everything so I really just feel happy for her. 
funny. yesterday I was so jealous of a different friend who I see much more regularly. she already has one and gets pg so easily so it is a little different. PLUS she always seems so smug about it. 
When I know it hasnt been easy, I dont feel saddened by it, I feel happy and hopeful. I like feeling that way, it is so nasty to feel unkindly towards someone because they are pg and you arent. I hate feeling that way.

hopefully this will ALL be behind us and we will be the ones sharing our happy news!


----------



## Senny

Hey guys I just stumbled upon this thread looking for others who have had any symptoms at 8dpo we have ttc before on and off but this is my first cycle charting my bbt.

7dpo I was super moody and couldn't stop eating
8dpo dizzy and exhausted with slight temperature

I feel like I go through this type of thing every month, I feel like everything is a sign.
I have read this whole thread and I hope you girls get your bfp's!!! Im rooting for you!!!


----------



## snsvocals

First__let me say that i am SOOO SORRY that I have not written you ladies in like a week or two!!!! AHHHH! I am the worst! I have been soooooooo tired!!!! I dont want to do anything!!! Typing feels like such a job! LOL!

NOw---BABYBUMPHOPE!!!! OMG!!!! I cant believe it!!! I got onto to write you all and to just see whats new with you ladies and if anything new has happened and I saw your picture with the BFP and I was like OMGOSH!!! YAAAAY!

Whats sooo funny is how you said that you and DH did the orgasm thing I told ya'll about this cycle and you hoped it would work!! AND IT DID!!!!!! IT WORKED FOR BOTH OF US!!!!! HAHA!

Ladies--EM, A family gal---YOU HAVE TO AT LEAST TRY IT!!! I am keeping my FX that it works for you!!! I just KNOW that will help!!!
Let me know!!! :thumbup:

BABYBUMPHOPE- we are due around the same time--almost. My DD is Sept. 25th.  I have my first Dr.s appt. on Monday the 6th. What about you??
Lets please keep in contact throughout our pregnancy! :happydance:

So EM- where are you in your cycle right now? Are you Ov now? 
Afamily gal- what about you?

I want to keep up with whats going on with you ladies! I promise I will start posting more! I am sooo sorry!

OHHH- Em- EWWW to your 'so called' friend. Let me tell you something! I had a good friend, best friend at the time, who we were both ttc at the time and I got pregnant first--we chose the name "Wyatt" for a boy- I LOVE THAT NAME! (She also knew about it) And, I lost the baby--THEN a few months later, she got pregnant! When they found out they were having a boy, they chose the name WYATT or Hunter!! And they really wanted Wyatt! WELL LET ME TELL YOU!!!! I said something to her!!!! I was nice about it and I was mature and tactful, and told her, if it means that much to you, then of course--you have the name. And, after that---they decided to go to with Hunter and they are glad they did!!! But, anyway--that BURNED by ASS!! So I know exactly how you feel!!!!
I am so sorry that she is doing that!!!! I dont know how anyone could do that! :-( If you need to vent more, we are here girl!!!:growlmad:

Take care ladies!! Btw- no Hyperemesis for meeeee- so far!!! In the last two pregnancies, it started before 5 weeks!!! I am now 6 weeks and I feel grrrreat!! I am tired and my boobs hurt, and the whole left side of my gums and teeth hurt soooooo bad!!! Idk why but they are killing me!

Anywho- okay- gottta go to the store!

Bye dolls!! 
Steph
xxxooo


----------



## Afamilygal

Senny said:


> Hey guys I just stumbled upon this thread looking for others who have had any symptoms at 8dpo we have ttc before on and off but this is my first cycle charting my bbt.
> 
> 7dpo I was super moody and couldn't stop eating
> 8dpo dizzy and exhausted with slight temperature
> 
> I feel like I go through this type of thing every month, I feel like everything is a sign.
> I have read this whole thread and I hope you girls get your bfp's!!! Im rooting for you!!!

Hi Senny! thanks for the words of encouragment! I hope this is your month! When my friend was pg with her second, she was SO hungry and ate everything she could get her mitts on, so perhaps thats a very good sign!

I know what you mean about everything being a sign, I do that too. a lot.
It's so hard not to. I tend to get a lot of twinges and 'things' happening in my abdomen, this morning I felt something and was like WTH? I didnt even ovulate... SO just goes to show how little I know... :D


----------



## Afamilygal

snsvocals said:


> First__let me say that i am SOOO SORRY that I have not written you ladies in like a week or two!!!! AHHHH! I am the worst! I have been soooooooo tired!!!! I dont want to do anything!!! Typing feels like such a job! LOL!
> 
> NOw---BABYBUMPHOPE!!!! OMG!!!! I cant believe it!!! I got onto to write you all and to just see whats new with you ladies and if anything new has happened and I saw your picture with the BFP and I was like OMGOSH!!! YAAAAY!
> 
> Whats sooo funny is how you said that you and DH did the orgasm thing I told ya'll about this cycle and you hoped it would work!! AND IT DID!!!!!! IT WORKED FOR BOTH OF US!!!!! HAHA!
> 
> Ladies--EM, A family gal---YOU HAVE TO AT LEAST TRY IT!!! I am keeping my FX that it works for you!!! I just KNOW that will help!!!
> Let me know!!! :thumbup:
> 
> BABYBUMPHOPE- we are due around the same time--almost. My DD is Sept. 25th.  I have my first Dr.s appt. on Monday the 6th. What about you??
> Lets please keep in contact throughout our pregnancy! :happydance:
> 
> So EM- where are you in your cycle right now? Are you Ov now?
> Afamily gal- what about you?
> 
> I want to keep up with whats going on with you ladies! I promise I will start posting more! I am sooo sorry!
> 
> OHHH- Em- EWWW to your 'so called' friend. Let me tell you something! I had a good friend, best friend at the time, who we were both ttc at the time and I got pregnant first--we chose the name "Wyatt" for a boy- I LOVE THAT NAME! (She also knew about it) And, I lost the baby--THEN a few months later, she got pregnant! When they found out they were having a boy, they chose the name WYATT or Hunter!! And they really wanted Wyatt! WELL LET ME TELL YOU!!!! I said something to her!!!! I was nice about it and I was mature and tactful, and told her, if it means that much to you, then of course--you have the name. And, after that---they decided to go to with Hunter and they are glad they did!!! But, anyway--that BURNED by ASS!! So I know exactly how you feel!!!!
> I am so sorry that she is doing that!!!! I dont know how anyone could do that! :-( If you need to vent more, we are here girl!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Take care ladies!! Btw- no Hyperemesis for meeeee- so far!!! In the last two pregnancies, it started before 5 weeks!!! I am now 6 weeks and I feel grrrreat!! I am tired and my boobs hurt, and the whole left side of my gums and teeth hurt soooooo bad!!! Idk why but they are killing me!
> 
> Anywho- okay- gottta go to the store!
> 
> Bye dolls!!
> Steph
> xxxooo

Hi Steph, still waiting until AF next week (had the surgery this month) so nothing new or fun on my end. Sounds like you are feeling good, Glad to hear it! (except for your teeth- ow, that sounds weird and painful!) 
Im definitely going to try the orgasm thing next cycle- I hope it works for me too! :D


----------



## snsvocals

AfamilyGal- I knew you had your surgery but I wasnt sure where you are in your cycle...so, that is great! You are going to be back in the TTC ring! The first step!!
I really, really, really HOPE that the Orgasm thing works for you!!!! I am sooo keeping my FX for you!!! And I will be praying!! (I am saying a prayer for you right now!!!) :hugs:
I know you will keep us updated, please do! I want to know how things are going and if it works this cycle! If it doesnt, dont get discouraged! Just keep trying with the big O! I really believe this works!!

Yes- my mouth hurts soooo bad and I know it is the WEIRDEST thing! I have never heard of such a thing!! Its just my right side! The top and bottom!! UGH! It hurts soooooooo very badly!!! :shrug:

Anyway--- I am keeping my fx crossed for all of you! 

Goodnight ladies! Going to watch a movie now. xxxooo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Senny said:


> Hey guys I just stumbled upon this thread looking for others who have had any symptoms at 8dpo we have ttc before on and off but this is my first cycle charting my bbt.
> 
> 7dpo I was super moody and couldn't stop eating
> 8dpo dizzy and exhausted with slight temperature
> 
> I feel like I go through this type of thing every month, I feel like everything is a sign.
> I have read this whole thread and I hope you girls get your bfp's!!! Im rooting for you!!!

Holy cow!!! You read our whole thread! You are crazy!! I don't even think I can read it all now.

We all go through it every month, unfortunately. But it's better to go through it with someone.. than alone. We are hear for you :winkwink:

Your symptoms sound good.. keep us posted :) when are you going to start to test?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

snsvocals said:


> First__let me say that i am SOOO SORRY that I have not written you ladies in like a week or two!!!! AHHHH! I am the worst! I have been soooooooo tired!!!! I dont want to do anything!!! Typing feels like such a job! LOL!
> 
> NOw---BABYBUMPHOPE!!!! OMG!!!! I cant believe it!!! I got onto to write you all and to just see whats new with you ladies and if anything new has happened and I saw your picture with the BFP and I was like OMGOSH!!! YAAAAY!
> 
> Whats sooo funny is how you said that you and DH did the orgasm thing I told ya'll about this cycle and you hoped it would work!! AND IT DID!!!!!! IT WORKED FOR BOTH OF US!!!!! HAHA!
> 
> Ladies--EM, A family gal---YOU HAVE TO AT LEAST TRY IT!!! I am keeping my FX that it works for you!!! I just KNOW that will help!!!
> Let me know!!! :thumbup:
> 
> BABYBUMPHOPE- we are due around the same time--almost. My DD is Sept. 25th.  I have my first Dr.s appt. on Monday the 6th. What about you??
> Lets please keep in contact throughout our pregnancy! :happydance:
> 
> So EM- where are you in your cycle right now? Are you Ov now?
> Afamily gal- what about you?
> 
> I want to keep up with whats going on with you ladies! I promise I will start posting more! I am sooo sorry!
> 
> OHHH- Em- EWWW to your 'so called' friend. Let me tell you something! I had a good friend, best friend at the time, who we were both ttc at the time and I got pregnant first--we chose the name "Wyatt" for a boy- I LOVE THAT NAME! (She also knew about it) And, I lost the baby--THEN a few months later, she got pregnant! When they found out they were having a boy, they chose the name WYATT or Hunter!! And they really wanted Wyatt! WELL LET ME TELL YOU!!!! I said something to her!!!! I was nice about it and I was mature and tactful, and told her, if it means that much to you, then of course--you have the name. And, after that---they decided to go to with Hunter and they are glad they did!!! But, anyway--that BURNED by ASS!! So I know exactly how you feel!!!!
> I am so sorry that she is doing that!!!! I dont know how anyone could do that! :-( If you need to vent more, we are here girl!!!:growlmad:
> 
> Take care ladies!! Btw- no Hyperemesis for meeeee- so far!!! In the last two pregnancies, it started before 5 weeks!!! I am now 6 weeks and I feel grrrreat!! I am tired and my boobs hurt, and the whole left side of my gums and teeth hurt soooooo bad!!! Idk why but they are killing me!
> 
> Anywho- okay- gottta go to the store!
> 
> Bye dolls!!
> Steph
> xxxooo

Hi Steph! So glad you are feeling good, I hope you post your ultrasound after your appointment on the 6th! Good luck! 

Yea.. the name thing really pisses me off still, but I feel alittle better about it now that some time has passed. I think we might still go with Lucy for a girl. Just something about the name.. I don't know. I love it :winkwink:

Right now I'm about 4 days from ovulation... I'm telling you right now, I will absolutely be trying the orgasm thing this month. Time to go tell DH about it right now :) I hope you keep in touch!!!


----------



## Senny

Em- thanks! I don't know I've gone through a bunch of tests before so now I just muscle through until AF shows up.. If the witch doesn't come il test, but reading other people's symptoms from 1dpo on are what get me through the ttw, it gives me hope!
I believe I may have had a chemical happen 2months ago but not sure... The let down is the worst!!! I hate when I feel like "this time it's different" and it ends up not. 
I LOVE reading people's TTW symptoms that end with a BFP, we need more of those stories!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Senny said:


> Em- thanks! I don't know I've gone through a bunch of tests before so now I just muscle through until AF shows up.. If the witch doesn't come il test, but reading other people's symptoms from 1dpo on are what get me through the ttw, it gives me hope!
> I believe I may have had a chemical happen 2months ago but not sure... The let down is the worst!!! I hate when I feel like "this time it's different" and it ends up not.
> I LOVE reading people's TTW symptoms that end with a BFP, we need more of those stories!

The success stories are the best. I hate reading the sad ones though. Chemicals suck. PERIOD. I had one 2 months ago too. Made the DR appt and everything...all for them to say my HCG was a 6. It was terrible. 

I wish I could wait to test.. but knowing me, I'll be starting at like 7 dpo. I vowed today not to buy IC this month. But I have 2 left from last month. That's just gonna have to do it. And should I feel the need to cave, I finally found where my walmart stocks the .88 ones. :thumbup: How long are your cycles?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

OK LADIES... tonight was the first night of BDing in my fertile period. We tried the little orgasm trick some of you have been talking about. We'll see. I'm not due to ovulate for a couple days, so I will try it again. Patrick (husband) said that although he enjoyed it, he likes it better when we "c$%"at the same time. Sorry for being so graphic! I have to agree with him, I'm probably going to have to mix it up a bit lmao ;)

Off to bed, talk to you tomorrow!!!


----------



## snsvocals

EMandPATRICK said:


> OK LADIES... tonight was the first night of BDing in my fertile period. We tried the little orgasm trick some of you have been talking about. We'll see. I'm not due to ovulate for a couple days, so I will try it again. Patrick (husband) said that although he enjoyed it, he likes it better when we "c$%"at the same time. Sorry for being so graphic! I have to agree with him, I'm probably going to have to mix it up a bit lmao ;)
> 
> Off to bed, talk to you tomorrow!!!



Woooohooo Em! :wohoo: I am sooo glad you did it!!! Keep doing it! LIke, every time--if you can! Even if you dont "c%*" at the same time, at least do it afterward!! I can never get the timing right!!!! Lol! I think waaay too much and my mind is always all over the place! :wacko:

I have my FX for you and I am praying for you!!!!! I am def. going to to keep in touch and stay on the thread so that I can keep up with your stories!! 

I actually have a question for you. I dont know if its just me being paranoid or what! But when you had your chemical, around your Dr. appt. did you feel like you didnt have many symptoms? Or that they sort of disappeared? I think I am just worried b/c I am not sick at all. I mean, how do I go from my last 2 pregnancies having Hyperemesis (The worst kind of sickness!!) and being hospitalized with at home nurses in and out of my house every day--to this pregnancy--not being sick at all!!! I mean, not even nauseas! Of course, I am sooo glad that I am not sick like i was before!!!! But, still...Granted, my bb's are killing me still and my gums (Left side) are KILLING me too..(WEIRD) and Im peeing every 15 minutes---but thats really it!!! So, Idk if I am just being paranoid or what!!!?? I have to be honest and tell ya'll that I am soooooo nervous for my Dr. appt. on Monday the 6th. I am so afraid that there is something wrong or that the Dr. is going to have bad news! I know that everything happens for a reason but SCREW that!! :brat:! I find it hard to believe when there are woman like all of you who have such a tough time conceiving when you would be absolutely wonderful mothers!!! 
Anyway-- I will def. keep you updated! And I will let you know how everything goes on Monday! FX. 

Have a wonderful Wednesday everything!!! xxxooo
Steph


----------



## EMandPATRICK

snsvocals said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> OK LADIES... tonight was the first night of BDing in my fertile period. We tried the little orgasm trick some of you have been talking about. We'll see. I'm not due to ovulate for a couple days, so I will try it again. Patrick (husband) said that although he enjoyed it, he likes it better when we "c$%"at the same time. Sorry for being so graphic! I have to agree with him, I'm probably going to have to mix it up a bit lmao ;)
> 
> Off to bed, talk to you tomorrow!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Woooohooo Em! :wohoo: I am sooo glad you did it!!! Keep doing it! LIke, every time--if you can! Even if you dont "c%*" at the same time, at least do it afterward!! I can never get the timing right!!!! Lol! I think waaay too much and my mind is always all over the place! :wacko:
> 
> I have my FX for you and I am praying for you!!!!! I am def. going to to keep in touch and stay on the thread so that I can keep up with your stories!!
> 
> I actually have a question for you. I dont know if its just me being paranoid or what! But when you had your chemical, around your Dr. appt. did you feel like you didnt have many symptoms? Or that they sort of disappeared? I think I am just worried b/c I am not sick at all. I mean, how do I go from my last 2 pregnancies having Hyperemesis (The worst kind of sickness!!) and being hospitalized with at home nurses in and out of my house every day--to this pregnancy--not being sick at all!!! I mean, not even nauseas! Of course, I am sooo glad that I am not sick like i was before!!!! But, still...Granted, my bb's are killing me still and my gums (Left side) are KILLING me too..(WEIRD) and Im peeing every 15 minutes---but thats really it!!! So, Idk if I am just being paranoid or what!!!?? I have to be honest and tell ya'll that I am soooooo nervous for my Dr. appt. on Monday the 6th. I am so afraid that there is something wrong or that the Dr. is going to have bad news! I know that everything happens for a reason but SCREW that!! :brat:! I find it hard to believe when there are woman like all of you who have such a tough time conceiving when you would be absolutely wonderful mothers!!!
> Anyway-- I will def. keep you updated! And I will let you know how everything goes on Monday! FX.
> 
> Have a wonderful Wednesday everything!!! xxxooo
> StephClick to expand...

It is completely normal to worry! Like you, in a previous pregnancy last year, I had bad morning sickness (never hospitalized). My chemical was weird. All of my pregnancy tests were light..they never got dark. I did have a positive digital, but the number was low. My pregnancy symptoms were almost non-existent. Every pregnancy is different, and I don't just mean that everyone women is different. Call your doctor and ask for testing. It's so easy, and it will give you peace of mind. Today is the 1st, so you would at least be able to see your numbers double once. Call today. I'm sure everything is fine...and that your nausea will kick in within a couple of weeks. Try to enjoy the steady stomach while you can! :hugs:


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> OK LADIES... tonight was the first night of BDing in my fertile period. We tried the little orgasm trick some of you have been talking about. We'll see. I'm not due to ovulate for a couple days, so I will try it again. Patrick (husband) said that although he enjoyed it, he likes it better when we "c$%"at the same time. Sorry for being so graphic! I have to agree with him, I'm probably going to have to mix it up a bit lmao ;)
> 
> Off to bed, talk to you tomorrow!!!

heeey- good stuff on the orgasm trick! well done you, that cant have ben easy to control- but I thought if you both did it at the same time that was fine, the idea is that the contractions will help to pull the sperm up where it needs to be. that right? if so, as long as he has erm... deposited, (gross sorry) then you should be fine. Ill have to read more about it.

I asked me nurse to ask my Dr if it was ok for me to resume normal activity in the bedroom so if I get a yes than I wont be quite so timid that Im going to hurt something. LOL, that sounds so silly.

SNS vocals, sorry you are worrying :(, I imagine Im going to be a total wreck when I eventually get pg again but remember that not all pregnancies are the same so it doesn't mean something bad. I think Emily is totally right, give your DR a call and get a blood test. Good advice Em.
also, ask about your mouth hurting while you are at it. maybe it is unrelated? Ive never heard of a correlation but that doesnt mean it isnt but your OB should know.

SO! Em- you are due in Ov in no time girl- YAY! rah rah rah! 
and for moi- approx 6 days til AF! horray! and last time I was early to get my AF after taking provera so maybe I will be this time too! Im SO hopeful that this next cycle will have an early (or at least timely) Ov!! :happydance: on cd3 I am to go in for an ultrasound to make sure Im in the clear for the clomid- JOY! Ive never been so excited to take something that might make me feel like crap. see what TTC does to us? turns us into nutters... :dohh:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> OK LADIES... tonight was the first night of BDing in my fertile period. We tried the little orgasm trick some of you have been talking about. We'll see. I'm not due to ovulate for a couple days, so I will try it again. Patrick (husband) said that although he enjoyed it, he likes it better when we "c$%"at the same time. Sorry for being so graphic! I have to agree with him, I'm probably going to have to mix it up a bit lmao ;)
> 
> Off to bed, talk to you tomorrow!!!
> 
> heeey- good stuff on the orgasm trick! well done you, that cant have ben easy to control- but I thought if you both did it at the same time that was fine, the idea is that the contractions will help to pull the sperm up where it needs to be. that right? if so, as long as he has erm... deposited, (gross sorry) then you should be fine. Ill have to read more about it.
> 
> I asked me nurse to ask my Dr if it was ok for me to resume normal activity in the bedroom so if I get a yes than I wont be quite so timid that Im going to hurt something. LOL, that sounds so silly.
> 
> SNS vocals, sorry you are worrying :(, I imagine Im going to be a total wreck when I eventually get pg again but remember that not all pregnancies are the same so it doesn't mean something bad. I think Emily is totally right, give your DR a call and get a blood test. Good advice Em.
> also, ask about your mouth hurting while you are at it. maybe it is unrelated? Ive never heard of a correlation but that doesnt mean it isnt but your OB should know.
> 
> SO! Em- you are due in Ov in no time girl- YAY! rah rah rah!
> and for moi- approx 6 days til AF! horray! and last time I was early to get my AF after taking provera so maybe I will be this time too! Im SO hopeful that this next cycle will have an early (or at least timely) Ov!! :happydance: on cd3 I am to go in for an ultrasound to make sure Im in the clear for the clomid- JOY! Ive never been so excited to take something that might make me feel like crap. see what TTC does to us? turns us into nutters... :dohh:Click to expand...

Nutters?? Absolute crazy people. I mean seriously.. how can TWO women get so excited about starting ones AF while TTC? It's disgusting. COME ON! We are both excited to get that BFP.. when we know that physically it will make us feel like crap! My fingers are crossed that clomid works well with you, and no side effects. Are there any possible GOOD side effects of clomid? haha like an increase in your sex-drive? That would be amazing.. I'm sure Duncan wouldn't mind that at all! 

Approximately 3 more days til ovulation for me. Then it's the lovely TWW that I'm dreading.


----------



## Afamilygal

what int he world... I had typed up a response to this and I thought I had posted it... where did it go??
anyhoo. the jist of it was about the TWW and how insane it makes us. BUT you have me now and I will help keep you sane!!! :)
3 more days- EEK! so much FUN!


----------



## Afamilygal

Good morning baby bump pals! hows everyone doing today? Im doing really good, Im going to a yoga class today and Im really jazzed about it.
I used to go a lot and I stopped once I started getting all these reproductive issues so Ive decided to get back in the saddle! 
Im trying to find fun things I love to do that dont have anything to do with TTC, I spend so much time immersed in it, I figure I need an outlet.

Im also thinking of doing some specialty sewing classes at this fun place Ive always liked. yay! super fun! :D I LOVE me some sewing...

so whats new with everyone here?
Em- how goes the baby making? Are you able to get the orgasm trick to work? sounds like a total drag to me but heck- if it works- GROOVY, am I right?

I had better go get ready for yoga- FUN! talk to you ladies later. :hugs:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Good morning Laine! I have never done yoga, but I've heard its really a good work out- and everyone needs that. I'm gonna have to look to see if there are classes around there.

As for the orgasm trick, we talked before hand and decided to ___ at the same time last night.. but my mind was so pre-occupied with whether I should ___ after him. I didn't at all, I faked it :/ I feel terrible for it, but he always thinks its his fault if I don't. If I told him that I didn't and the reason, he would feel pressured because I was thinking about it while we were in the middle of BDing. Is that terrible?? Is not like it didn't feel good, I just couldn't focus. 

There's always tonight. I still have 2 more days until I'm scheduled to ovulate. Time is going by too slow.


----------



## Mazalie

7 dpo - very hopeful. Feeling waves of mild nausea on and off, cramping on and off, backache on and off, kinda tired, but I don't know - these may all be psychosomatic symptoms because I want it so much. My gums were a bit sore and my wisdom tooth as well - no bleeding when I brush though. I have also had the runs on and off.

I am trying hard not to POAS - have not even bought any tests...going away for the weekend, so will test on Monday if I can hold out that long, it will be 11 dpo.

If it doesn't work I'll be heartbroken but will start seriously considering IVF - 2.5 years is long enough.

Fingers crossed and baby dust to us all!


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Good morning Laine! I have never done yoga, but I've heard its really a good work out- and everyone needs that. I'm gonna have to look to see if there are classes around there.
> 
> As for the orgasm trick, we talked before hand and decided to ___ at the same time last night.. but my mind was so pre-occupied with whether I should ___ after him. I didn't at all, I faked it :/ I feel terrible for it, but he always thinks its his fault if I don't. If I told him that I didn't and the reason, he would feel pressured because I was thinking about it while we were in the middle of BDing. Is that terrible?? Is not like it didn't feel good, I just couldn't focus.
> 
> There's always tonight. I still have 2 more days until I'm scheduled to ovulate. Time is going by too slow.

Oh honey, everybody fakes it now and then. These boys take it too hard for sure-such simple creatures they are... feeling unfocused or not enough 'in the moment' can be a real mood killer for me. Listen, theres a lot going on so the way I see it, just get the deed done, dont worry about other stuff and if you cant ___ then try helping yourself along afterwards, sounds weird but it can work! that way you are sucking the little spermies back where they need to go and the pressure is off the deed. an orgasm is not going to make you pregnant in itself. its the sex that will make you pregnant! and I think it will be veeeery soon! :D

only 2 days to go kid! YAY! not long at all, it will FLY by and this time counts too si? if his boys made it up there now they could easily chill out til O and then fertilize the egg muy rapido (especially girl sperm- they live a lot longer and travel slower.) YAY to baby lucy!! :happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

Mazalie said:


> 7 dpo - very hopeful. Feeling waves of mild nausea on and off, cramping on and off, backache on and off, kinda tired, but I don't know - these may all be psychosomatic symptoms because I want it so much. My gums were a bit sore and my wisdom tooth as well - no bleeding when I brush though. I have also had the runs on and off.
> 
> I am trying hard not to POAS - have not even bought any tests...going away for the weekend, so will test on Monday if I can hold out that long, it will be 11 dpo.
> 
> If it doesn't work I'll be heartbroken but will start seriously considering IVF - 2.5 years is long enough.
> 
> Fingers crossed and baby dust to us all!

wow! 2.5 years... I made my OB run tests and refer me to an OB after 10 months! hope this is your month!!!
FX! your signs sound promising!! :hugs:


----------



## Jessie21

Hi ladies. I have been ttc for 3 1/2 years. I am 7dpo and having mild cramps backache and tired. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Mazalie

Afamilygal said:


> Mazalie said:
> 
> 
> 7 dpo - very hopeful. Feeling waves of mild nausea on and off, cramping on and off, backache on and off, kinda tired, but I don't know - these may all be psychosomatic symptoms because I want it so much. My gums were a bit sore and my wisdom tooth as well - no bleeding when I brush though. I have also had the runs on and off.
> 
> I am trying hard not to POAS - have not even bought any tests...going away for the weekend, so will test on Monday if I can hold out that long, it will be 11 dpo.
> 
> If it doesn't work I'll be heartbroken but will start seriously considering IVF - 2.5 years is long enough.
> 
> Fingers crossed and baby dust to us all!
> 
> wow! 2.5 years... I made my OB run tests and refer me to an OB after 10 months! hope this is your month!!!
> FX! your signs sound promising!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much Afamilygal - so nice of you! I am getting petty desperate so somethimg needs to happen soon. Fx for you too!:hugs:


----------



## Mazalie

Good luck Jessie! I am 8 dpo today with similar symptoms to yours...wish I could fall asleep and wake up on 14 dpo already!


----------



## Afamilygal

EEEEEEEMilllllyyyyyyyyy, get reeeeaaady to ruuuuumblllllllleee...
heres some :dust::dust::dust:

go get :sex::sex::sex:

do it like :bunny::bunny::bunny:

catch those:spermy::spermy::spermy:

and make that :crib::crib::crib:

get that :bfp::bfp::bfp:

(three times for goooooood luck!!!)


----------



## sharnw

Hello everyone :hi:
May I join this thread? 
This ttw is fustrating me, I am 6-7 DPO and cant wait for next week, 

Would love to tag along with you ladies


----------



## Jessie21

OK I may have had an evap. It was a pinkish color with some white. And it got darker like an hour later. Poop :-(


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> May I join this thread?
> This ttw is fustrating me, I am 6-7 DPO and cant wait for next week,
> 
> Would love to tag along with you ladies

Of course you can!!!! Any symptoms? When do you plan to test?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Jessie21 said:


> OK I may have had an evap. It was a pinkish color with some white. And it got darker like an hour later. Poop :-(

POST IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EEEEEEEMilllllyyyyyyyyy, get reeeeaaady to ruuuuumblllllllleee...
> heres some :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> go get :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> do it like :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> catch those:spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> and make that :crib::crib::crib:
> 
> get that :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> (three times for goooooood luck!!!)

Yayyyy!!!!!!! Good call on 3x for good luck! I'm gonna need it!!! 2-3 more days of BDing.. then THIS GIRL is going to enjoy a much need break of at least 2 days!! haha - if Patrick lets that happen!!! 

3 more days for you, and lovely AF will visit you! So excited!!! When is your ultrasound? A new cycle, a fresh start!!!


----------



## sharnw

THANK YOU :)

I have been feeling nauseous at night time for the last 2 days, My bbs got sore this morning other than that i feel good, uterus feels yuck like af is on the way.. No more symptoms.

Ttc for 6 months.. NTNP for 1 year. DH works away *alot* and is never home (he drives trucks interstate).. He works away for 8 days and home for 4 days. Since 2007 to August 2011 he used to work away for 12 days and home for 3 days. Yayyks!! 

Ttc indefinite for 2 months since DH has decided to change his roster to match with my cycle :happydance:

I plan on testing at 9-11 dpo if i dont cave in before than,, I tested yesterday :dohh: lol


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> THANK YOU :)
> 
> I have been feeling nauseous at night time for the last 2 days, My bbs got sore this morning other than that i feel good, uterus feels yuck like af is on the way.. No more symptoms.
> 
> Ttc for 6 months.. NTNP for 1 year. DH works away *alot* and is never home (he drives trucks interstate).. He works away for 8 days and home for 4 days. Since 2007 to August 2011 he used to work away for 12 days and home for 3 days. Yayyks!!
> 
> Ttc indefinite for 2 months since DH has decided to change his roster to match with my cycle :happydance:
> 
> I plan on testing at 9-11 dpo if i dont cave in before than,, I tested yesterday :dohh: lol

I am a test-o-holic. I don't blame you for testing yesterday. 
Well I hope you get that BFP this month, not all symptoms hit at once!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Ughhh as my ticker says ladies- due to ovulate tomorrow. Feeling like I'm starting to get ready to release an egg. Anyways, rushed out to get OPKs because I ran out 2 days ago :wacko:

Here it is, I'm just not sure the test line is as dark as the control. However, I never had DARK-DARK results with these tests.... what do you think??
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-03_20-15-32_762.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Jessie21

It looks like the results I get with strips ur good to go from my perspective good luck


----------



## Jessie21

I talked to my friend Chrissy who is 4 months preggo and so far I have all the symptoms she did! Fingers are so crossed right now LOL! And I took another test bfn but its still early good luck ladies


----------



## raventtc

Hi Ladies -

I am 14dpo although i have been second guessing my o day?? but who knows my cycles are sometimes the same and sometimes not. I was hoping this time it was the same as the last 2.....I had a ton of symptoms during this past 2 weeks, and hoping that i will still get a BFP!! i tested on 9/10 and both times BFN. So now i am just scared to test again. I was planning on testing this weekend, and don't know if i will or not....i am getting fustrated by this TTC. We have be TTC since sept. but we were ntnp for like 3 years. If af shows up i am going to start temp-ing, i use opk's now but sometimes i feel like they are hard to read.....well good luck ladies!!

:dust: to all


----------



## Afamilygal

sharnw said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> May I join this thread?
> This ttw is fustrating me, I am 6-7 DPO and cant wait for next week,
> 
> Would love to tag along with you ladies

Hiya! Welcome! W can help you pass the time!



Jessie21 said:


> OK I may have had an evap. It was a pinkish color with some white. And it got darker like an hour later. Poop :-(

Poop is right! What a drag... Try again tomorrow with fmu!!



EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> EEEEEEEMilllllyyyyyyyyy, get reeeeaaady to ruuuuumblllllllleee...
> heres some :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> go get :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> do it like :bunny::bunny::bunny:
> 
> catch those:spermy::spermy::spermy:
> 
> and make that :crib::crib::crib:
> 
> get that :bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> (three times for goooooood luck!!!)
> 
> Yayyyy!!!!!!! Good call on 3x for good luck! I'm gonna need it!!! 2-3 more days of BDing.. then THIS GIRL is going to enjoy a much need break of at least 2 days!! haha - if Patrick lets that happen!!!
> 
> 3 more days for you, and lovely AF will visit you! So excited!!! When is your ultrasound? A new cycle, a fresh start!!!Click to expand...

Yup, anywhere from 2 to 4 days til af comes then im back at last! Can't wait!!
U/s will be on cd3, so gross right? Jeez. I hope it's the nurse and not my handsome doctor... Cd3.. Can't be pretty!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

raventtc said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I am 14dpo although i have been second guessing my o day?? but who knows my cycles are sometimes the same and sometimes not. I was hoping this time it was the same as the last 2.....I had a ton of symptoms during this past 2 weeks, and hoping that i will still get a BFP!! i tested on 9/10 and both times BFN. So now i am just scared to test again. I was planning on testing this weekend, and don't know if i will or not....i am getting fustrated by this TTC. We have be TTC since sept. but we were ntnp for like 3 years. If af shows up i am going to start temp-ing, i use opk's now but sometimes i feel like they are hard to read.....well good luck ladies!!
> 
> :dust: to all

Aw lady! You're so crazy, test soon! Wait, How long is your LP normally?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Ughhh as my ticker says ladies- due to ovulate tomorrow. Feeling like I'm starting to get ready to release an egg. Anyways, rushed out to get OPKs because I ran out 2 days ago :wacko:
> 
> Here it is, I'm just not sure the test line is as dark as the control. However, I never had DARK-DARK results with these tests.... what do you think??

Oooo, looking good kid! It looks pretty dark but I'll bet tomorrow's is a smidge darker. Remember, you peak anywhere from 12 to 36 hrs after your surge so keep on keepin on! :happydance:


----------



## Rebandy11

Got a + OPK yesterday yay!!! Gonna test again today to see if I'm still surging. Yay for BD on O day :dust:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh as my ticker says ladies- due to ovulate tomorrow. Feeling like I'm starting to get ready to release an egg. Anyways, rushed out to get OPKs because I ran out 2 days ago :wacko:
> 
> Here it is, I'm just not sure the test line is as dark as the control. However, I never had DARK-DARK results with these tests.... what do you think??
> 
> Oooo, looking good kid! It looks pretty dark but I'll bet tomorrow's is a smidge darker. Remember, you peak anywhere from 12 to 36 hrs after your surge so keep on keepin on! :happydance:Click to expand...

Actually... kinda funny story, I didn't believe it when I saw it. So I retested with my next urine. BLAZING. 

I don't know why, but if I have a full bladder, tested don't work for me like they should. Here is the test I took RIGHT after the I posted the last one.


I feel so full down there!!! Almost crampy, but not. I hope we are catching the little eggie right now!!! We BD again last night, I'm exhausted!
 



Attached Files:







second.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Ughhh as my ticker says ladies- due to ovulate tomorrow. Feeling like I'm starting to get ready to release an egg. Anyways, rushed out to get OPKs because I ran out 2 days ago :wacko:
> 
> Here it is, I'm just not sure the test line is as dark as the control. However, I never had DARK-DARK results with these tests.... what do you think??
> 
> Oooo, looking good kid! It looks pretty dark but I'll bet tomorrow's is a smidge darker. Remember, you peak anywhere from 12 to 36 hrs after your surge so keep on keepin on! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually... kinda funny story, I didn't believe it when I saw it. So I retested with my next urine. BLAZING.
> 
> I don't know why, but if I have a full bladder, tested don't work for me like they should. Here is the test I took RIGHT after the I posted the last one.
> 
> 
> I feel so full down there!!! Almost crampy, but not. I hope we are catching the little eggie right now!!! We BD again last night, I'm exhausted!Click to expand...

WwwoooHooooooooooo! I have heard it is totally possible that your peak surge can happen as little as 20 minutes after the last test- MENTAL.


----------



## Afamilygal

Rebandy11 said:


> Got a + OPK yesterday yay!!! Gonna test again today to see if I'm still surging. Yay for BD on O day :dust:

YAY! hop to it!! :D


----------



## Jessie21

Got a faint positive this morning or another evap. Grr


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Jessie21 said:


> Got a faint positive this morning or another evap. Grr

Post the pictures!!


----------



## Jessie21

I can't I get on here on my phone I
Ans it wont let me


----------



## Afamilygal

Hey hey hey! AF came today! ( a little early) but who cares? I'm back in business! Now I have about 16 days til ovulation! Mmoooooving on up!:thumbup:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Hey hey hey! AF came today! ( a little early) but who cares? I'm back in business! Now I have about 16 days til ovulation! Mmoooooving on up!:thumbup:

YAYYYYY!!!!!! OMG I'm so excited for you! Update your ticker if you haven't already, and lets start counting down!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Afamilygal

thanks dollface!! since yesterday was so light I cant count it as cd1, but I think today will be so I will update it now! 

so how about you? think you might have dropped that egg yet?? I know you were having mittelschmerz, and I think that happens RIGHT before you Ovulate... so keep bding!:sex:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> thanks dollface!! since yesterday was so light I cant count it as cd1, but I think today will be so I will update it now!
> 
> so how about you? think you might have dropped that egg yet?? I know you were having mittelschmerz, and I think that happens RIGHT before you Ovulate... so keep bding!:sex:

Yep.. I think I released an egg on friday night, or possibly saturday morning. So weird...but all opks are coming up negative since last night. (I found a couple more) I have one left...only thing that im disappointed about is we didn't BD last night. We did friday night though :/ I still have a chance right???


----------



## Afamilygal

of course, you may have Ovulated much earlier than you thought. the LH surge and come and go REALLY fast. your OPKS would be neg if you Ovulated on Friday for sure. for all you know, the egg got fertilized right away from a previous romp in the hay! FX!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> of course, you may have Ovulated much earlier than you thought. the LH surge and come and go REALLY fast. your OPKS would be neg if you Ovulated on Friday for sure. for all you know, the egg got fertilized right away from a previous romp in the hay! FX!!!

Ughh that makes me feel so much better! Still a little worried about the first test I took. I uploaded it on Friday on this thread questioning if it was positive (I threw it out), then I took another test with the next urine- and that was DEF positive. Remember? Well I did end up saving the positive. It it normal for an LH surge to dissipate right away? Last month I had positives for like 4 days on internet cheapies. Maybe the ICs have different standards, and they all shouldn't have been considered positive. I'm driving myself mad.

Laine, I'm sending you an email now


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Well ladies, my Giants won!!! So far this year is going great!!!! Lets hope I get that BFP!!! I'm going to start testing in a week!!!

How is everyone feeling? Anything new to report??


----------



## sharnw

Glad you are feeling great EMandPATRICK :D

I got a faint maybe evap on my test this morning.. 8 dpo .
It come up with in the time limit, I took a picture of it but i cant see it on my computer when i uploaded it


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> Glad you are feeling great EMandPATRICK :D
> 
> I got a faint maybe evap on my test this morning.. 8 dpo .
> It come up with in the time limit, I took a picture of it but i cant see it on my computer when i uploaded it

Upload it anyways..we may be able to tweak it for you! Or just test again in the morning, and upload that one :)


----------



## sharnw

8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
 



Attached Files:







015.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 17









tweak.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 16









invert.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:

I see it in ALL pictures dear! Keep testing, but it looks like you have your BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Ohhh i hope so :)


----------



## Rebandy11

Few... O time has passed and I feel like I did all that I could to catch that eggy. Maybe one more BD tomorrow for good measure &#57431;
Now for that TWW
:dust: to everyone


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Well ladies, my Giants won!!! So far this year is going great!!!! Lets hope I get that BFP!!! I'm going to start testing in a week!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Anything new to report??

Gooooooooooo GIANTS! :D horray! Was Patrick miffed? I seem to remember you saying he was a NE fan... 

SO testing in one week- EGADS! so exciting!!! I cant WAIT! I wish we lived by each other so we could see each others test in person... thats much more fun, but honestly, Im just happy we have B&B, its such a lifesaver huh?

Im going to be testing too in about 10 days (for LH), I bought those IC you recommended from amazon- should be here in a week! horray!! :happydance:
Im going to be poas like a maniac... Ill be doing my CBFM, the CB OPK digital AND the ICs!! HA HA! Ill upload pictures of course...

SPEAKING of pictures- sharnw- GIRL! that looks good to me!!! JOY! what dpo are you again? 8dpo? right on! so exciting!!! I hope this is it for you- FX dear!! 

also way to go to Emily and Rebandy for your fabulous O efforts! good job ladies, sorry youre in the TWW, try to stay sane!! Hopefully it wont pass too slowly.

as for me, AF is here more or less in full swing. :witch: sure feels like it, OUCH. my ovaries are doing double time... but Im happy SUPER to be back in the game. I cant waaaaait, to make a baaaaaby... (crooning sing song voice) \\:D/

xo


----------



## Afamilygal

sharnw said:


> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:

dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jessie21

I'm out this month ladies. AF came 4 days early which never happens to me.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, my Giants won!!! So far this year is going great!!!! Lets hope I get that BFP!!! I'm going to start testing in a week!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Anything new to report??
> 
> Gooooooooooo GIANTS! :D horray! Was Patrick miffed? I seem to remember you saying he was a NE fan...
> 
> SO testing in one week- EGADS! so exciting!!! I cant WAIT! I wish we lived by each other so we could see each others test in person... thats much more fun, but honestly, Im just happy we have B&B, its such a lifesaver huh?
> 
> Im going to be testing too in about 10 days (for LH), I bought those IC you recommended from amazon- should be here in a week! horray!! :happydance:
> Im going to be poas like a maniac... Ill be doing my CBFM, the CB OPK digital AND the ICs!! HA HA! Ill upload pictures of course...
> 
> SPEAKING of pictures- sharnw- GIRL! that looks good to me!!! JOY! what dpo are you again? 8dpo? right on! so exciting!!! I hope this is it for you- FX dear!!
> 
> also way to go to Emily and Rebandy for your fabulous O efforts! good job ladies, sorry youre in the TWW, try to stay sane!! Hopefully it wont pass too slowly.
> 
> as for me, AF is here more or less in full swing. :witch: sure feels like it, OUCH. my ovaries are doing double time... but Im happy SUPER to be back in the game. I cant waaaaait, to make a baaaaaby... (crooning sing song voice) \\:D/
> 
> xoClick to expand...

Yea, I couldn't talk to Patrick the rest of the night..he is a big time NE fan. :blush:

I'm thrilled that you splurged and bought those ICs. I can't wait to see the progression on them. It's so much fun peeing in a cup and dipping a little test strip in it. :haha: As for your AF pains, once it's over you will forget about it because you will be too excited to start your fertile cycle. EEEEEKKKKK I can't wait!!!! I put an order in last night for some of those IC preggo sticks. 50 for $10, can't beat it! I will be testing every time I have to pee (I wish I were kidding with that).

Well, today I had a increase in CM. I went from having NOTHING yesterday, to creamy today. So gross, but hopefully it's a step in the right direction. Odd question, but have you ever noticed that your CM diminishes during O-time if you are frequently BDing? Normally I have more, but since we entered TTC...I've noticed that I don't have much. Is it because of the increase of sex?


----------



## sharnw

Afamilygal said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...

I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..


----------



## Afamilygal

Jessie21 said:


> I'm out this month ladies. AF came 4 days early which never happens to me.

Aww... sorry Jessie... mine came 4 days early last cycle too and it was SUCH a disappointment. the silver lining here is that AF is going to come, its better that it comes early and you can move onto your next cycle. 

talk to you Dr about the possibility of using a progesterone supplement, I am taking a gel this cycle since RE is concerned my LP was so short last time- GL! 
Today counts as my cd1 too so we might be in sync!
sorry about af though... eat some chocolate.


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies, my Giants won!!! So far this year is going great!!!! Lets hope I get that BFP!!! I'm going to start testing in a week!!!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Anything new to report??
> 
> Gooooooooooo GIANTS! :D horray! Was Patrick miffed? I seem to remember you saying he was a NE fan...
> 
> SO testing in one week- EGADS! so exciting!!! I cant WAIT! I wish we lived by each other so we could see each others test in person... thats much more fun, but honestly, Im just happy we have B&B, its such a lifesaver huh?
> 
> Im going to be testing too in about 10 days (for LH), I bought those IC you recommended from amazon- should be here in a week! horray!! :happydance:
> Im going to be poas like a maniac... Ill be doing my CBFM, the CB OPK digital AND the ICs!! HA HA! Ill upload pictures of course...
> 
> SPEAKING of pictures- sharnw- GIRL! that looks good to me!!! JOY! what dpo are you again? 8dpo? right on! so exciting!!! I hope this is it for you- FX dear!!
> 
> also way to go to Emily and Rebandy for your fabulous O efforts! good job ladies, sorry youre in the TWW, try to stay sane!! Hopefully it wont pass too slowly.
> 
> as for me, AF is here more or less in full swing. :witch: sure feels like it, OUCH. my ovaries are doing double time... but Im happy SUPER to be back in the game. I cant waaaaait, to make a baaaaaby... (crooning sing song voice) \\:D/
> 
> xoClick to expand...
> 
> Yea, I couldn't talk to Patrick the rest of the night..he is a big time NE fan. :blush:
> 
> I'm thrilled that you splurged and bought those ICs. I can't wait to see the progression on them. It's so much fun peeing in a cup and dipping a little test strip in it. :haha: As for your AF pains, once it's over you will forget about it because you will be too excited to start your fertile cycle. EEEEEKKKKK I can't wait!!!! I put an order in last night for some of those IC preggo sticks. 50 for $10, can't beat it! I will be testing every time I have to pee (I wish I were kidding with that).
> 
> Well, today I had a increase in CM. I went from having NOTHING yesterday, to creamy today. So gross, but hopefully it's a step in the right direction. Odd question, but have you ever noticed that your CM diminishes during O-time if you are frequently BDing? Normally I have more, but since we entered TTC...I've noticed that I don't have much. Is it because of the increase of sex?Click to expand...

HELLO!!! you know before TTC, I never paid much attention to CM so I couldnt tell you if there is a difference... maybe you are wearing out your lady parts! (JK) I know that after I ovulate, it really dries up down there for a while... I keep hoping to get cm (especially creamy cm ) after O since it is often an early pg sign- EEK! maybe this is one for you too???

so I called the Dr and today counts as cd 1 and Im going to get my u/s tomorrow am at 10:30. Its with my doctor (Grrrrosssss:sick:) but truthfully, he has seen a LOT of gross things with me, he has already been inside my abdomen with a major camera SO I think there aint a lot that would yuck him out at this point! :D

but Im SOOOOO excited to get the u/s and hopefully get cleared for clomid and then I start it on FRIDAY! woop woop! :wohoo:

so I bought the HCG strips too! hee heeeeeeee! we will be poas around the same time too. fun-skis...


----------



## Afamilygal

sharnw said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..Click to expand...

bummer... its so emotional isnt it? yes, no, yes no... JUST TELL ME THE TRUTH DAMN STICK!!! 

ooo... lost it a little there... :oops:


----------



## sharnw

Yes so true, dislike the evap


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Laine- 

Eh don't worry so much about the disgusting scene that your doctor will be witnessing tomorrow. It won't take long, and I personally think pooping on the delivery table is worse :haha:, but that's just me! Then again, I'm at the point where I don't care what has to happen to get a baby bundle of joy!

What time is your appointment? Do you know how long the appointment is? I hope you get the clear for clomid. How many days will you be on it? Is it like a 8day stretch and then you ovulate? Does it affect the outcome of OPKs? So many questions, I'm sorry!!

Being in the TTW sucks. And to make it worse, I don't know when I ovulated because of the messed up results on my OPKs. Do you think I should go by Saturday or Friday? Regardless, I got the confirmation that my HCG test strips will be here by Wednesday. I'm sure I will start testing the moment they are dropped off. Just because I am THAT ridiculous. I want it so bad, that I know I'm going to imagine vvvv faint lines. Keep me sane ok? I will upload pictures no matter what I think or don't think I see. 

Alright, I washed EVERYTHING in my house today.. clothes, sheets, towels etc. Time to drag Patrick up to bed! :blush:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..Click to expand...

I still think it's a positive...sorry! Maybe your urine wasn't AS concentrated as the last one was. You are still early, and I still have high hopes for you! Test again tomorrow, and upload it.


----------



## sharnw

EMandPATRICK said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..Click to expand...
> 
> I still think it's a positive...sorry! Maybe your urine wasn't AS concentrated as the last one was. You are still early, and I still have high hopes for you! Test again tomorrow, and upload it.Click to expand...

Will do, thank you for lighting my hopes up again :flower:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..Click to expand...
> 
> I still think it's a positive...sorry! Maybe your urine wasn't AS concentrated as the last one was. You are still early, and I still have high hopes for you! Test again tomorrow, and upload it.Click to expand...
> 
> Will do, thank you for lighting my hopes up again :flower:Click to expand...

You are very welcome dear!!! Think positive thoughts!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Felt a couple twinges last night while laying in bed. Woke up this morning thinking that I had gotten my period SUPER early, but nothing. Now I have some cramping. Nothing too bad, but I'm trying not to be concerned. I'm pretty sure it's too early for implantation, if we even caught the eggie. :nope:


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> 8 dpo testing for kicks :D :fool::fool:
> 
> dudette, I just took a closer look at your pictures- you are SO pregnant!!!!!
> EEEEEEEEKKK!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> I so hope so! :) Tested today 9 dpo and stark white bfn..Click to expand...
> 
> I still think it's a positive...sorry! Maybe your urine wasn't AS concentrated as the last one was. You are still early, and I still have high hopes for you! Test again tomorrow, and upload it.Click to expand...

YES! do upload it! GL!!


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Laine-
> 
> Eh don't worry so much about the disgusting scene that your doctor will be witnessing tomorrow. It won't take long, and I personally think pooping on the delivery table is worse :haha:, but that's just me! Then again, I'm at the point where I don't care what has to happen to get a baby bundle of joy!
> 
> What time is your appointment? Do you know how long the appointment is? I hope you get the clear for clomid. How many days will you be on it? Is it like a 8day stretch and then you ovulate? Does it affect the outcome of OPKs? So many questions, I'm sorry!!
> 
> Being in the TTW sucks. And to make it worse, I don't know when I ovulated because of the messed up results on my OPKs. Do you think I should go by Saturday or Friday? Regardless, I got the confirmation that my HCG test strips will be here by Wednesday. I'm sure I will start testing the moment they are dropped off. Just because I am THAT ridiculous. I want it so bad, that I know I'm going to imagine vvvv faint lines. Keep me sane ok? I will upload pictures no matter what I think or don't think I see.
> 
> Alright, I washed EVERYTHING in my house today.. clothes, sheets, towels etc. Time to drag Patrick up to bed! :blush:

morning! I go in 30 minutes for my appointment- Im crossing ALL my digits that there are no cysts!!!
as for Clomid, from what I know, I will be on it on cd5-10 and then approx 6 days later I should O. I dont think it affects the outcome of OPKs (will ask) but I DO know that since I will be on progesterone gel after O that my BBT will be much higher than normal so not to read too much into that.

I also scheduled my follow up HSG from the last surgery which is next Monday. That will tell the doctor if he thinks everything looks hunky dory which he said he is 99.9% sure it will be. (I like those odds)

That is Hilarious about testing on Wednesday, you are a scream. I am looking forward to your tests too!! :D

also you posted: "Felt a couple twinges last night while laying in bed. Woke up this morning thinking that I had gotten my period SUPER early, but nothing. Now I have some cramping. Nothing too bad, but I'm trying not to be concerned. I'm pretty sure it's too early for implantation, if we even caught the eggie"

DUDE. When I was pg last time, we BD on a sunday (only time we Bd'ed that month since DH had been away) and on Tuesday I started feeling kinda off, tired and crampy and by Wednesday the cramps had gotten worse (only really on the right side- the side I had Ov'd) and I was afraid it was another cyst so I scheduled an OB appoint for the next day, and on Thursday I started getting a little nauseated in the am. 
when I went to the drs that afternoon, they did an u/s which showed nothing other than my appendix apparently looked 'strange' and by that evening, the cramps were SO bad and were localized mostly to the right side but were soft of under my belly button too. I was SO nauseated that I called my DR who was on call at the hospital and they told me my appendix might rupture so I went to the ER. they ran a bunch of tests, (including pg) and they couldnt find anything wrong with me other than really low potassium levels which they corrected..

I tested first 10 days after the day we had BD and it was negative but 5 days later I poas and it was positive. (which makes that around 15dpo) SO I started feeling it on what I Assume was 3dpo. WHICH is what you are now si??? so it could be something, I believe that! I know they always say implantion happens from 6-12 dpo but I know what I felt. it may not have been implantation but it was doing SOMETHING. I have a VERY expensive hospital bill to prove it!! :dohh:

I would assume you O'd on Saturday for the sake of when AF might show up but I have a feeling it wont be this month!!! OOooooooo giiiirrrrllll...

Im crossing my fingers AND toes for you friend!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Laine-
> 
> Eh don't worry so much about the disgusting scene that your doctor will be witnessing tomorrow. It won't take long, and I personally think pooping on the delivery table is worse :haha:, but that's just me! Then again, I'm at the point where I don't care what has to happen to get a baby bundle of joy!
> 
> What time is your appointment? Do you know how long the appointment is? I hope you get the clear for clomid. How many days will you be on it? Is it like a 8day stretch and then you ovulate? Does it affect the outcome of OPKs? So many questions, I'm sorry!!
> 
> Being in the TTW sucks. And to make it worse, I don't know when I ovulated because of the messed up results on my OPKs. Do you think I should go by Saturday or Friday? Regardless, I got the confirmation that my HCG test strips will be here by Wednesday. I'm sure I will start testing the moment they are dropped off. Just because I am THAT ridiculous. I want it so bad, that I know I'm going to imagine vvvv faint lines. Keep me sane ok? I will upload pictures no matter what I think or don't think I see.
> 
> Alright, I washed EVERYTHING in my house today.. clothes, sheets, towels etc. Time to drag Patrick up to bed! :blush:
> 
> morning! I go in 30 minutes for my appointment- Im crossing ALL my digits that there are no cysts!!!
> as for Clomid, from what I know, I will be on it on cd5-10 and then approx 6 days later I should O. I dont think it affects the outcome of OPKs (will ask) but I DO know that since I will be on progesterone gel after O that my BBT will be much higher than normal so not to read too much into that.
> 
> I also scheduled my follow up HSG from the last surgery which is next Monday. That will tell the doctor if he thinks everything looks hunky dory which he said he is 99.9% sure it will be. (I like those odds)
> 
> That is Hilarious about testing on Wednesday, you are a scream. I am looking forward to your tests too!! :D
> 
> also you posted: "Felt a couple twinges last night while laying in bed. Woke up this morning thinking that I had gotten my period SUPER early, but nothing. Now I have some cramping. Nothing too bad, but I'm trying not to be concerned. I'm pretty sure it's too early for implantation, if we even caught the eggie"
> 
> DUDE. When I was pg last time, we BD on a sunday (only time we Bd'ed that month since DH had been away) and on Tuesday I started feeling kinda off, tired and crampy and by Wednesday the cramps had gotten worse (only really on the right side- the side I had Ov'd) and I was afraid it was another cyst so I scheduled an OB appoint for the next day, and on Thursday I started getting a little nauseated in the am.
> when I went to the drs that afternoon, they did an u/s which showed nothing other than my appendix apparently looked 'strange' and by that evening, the cramps were SO bad and were localized mostly to the right side but were soft of under my belly button too. I was SO nauseated that I called my DR who was on call at the hospital and they told me my appendix might rupture so I went to the ER. they ran a bunch of tests, (including pg) and they couldnt find anything wrong with me other than really low potassium levels which they corrected..
> 
> I tested first 10 days after the day we had BD and it was negative but 5 days later I poas and it was positive. (which makes that around 15dpo) SO I started feeling it on what I Assume was 3dpo. WHICH is what you are now si??? so it could be something, I believe that! I know they always say implantion happens from 6-12 dpo but I know what I felt. it may not have been implantation but it was doing SOMETHING. I have a VERY expensive hospital bill to prove it!! :dohh:
> 
> I would assume you O'd on Saturday for the sake of when AF might show up but I have a feeling it wont be this month!!! OOooooooo giiiirrrrllll...
> 
> Im crossing my fingers AND toes for you friend!!!Click to expand...

Omgosh!!! You are probably leaving for your appointment right now!!!! I hope you sign on sometime this afternoon and let us know what the outcome is. Sounds like your appointment that you have scheduled for Monday should be a breeze, but it's an appointment none the less, I wish you luck! NO CYSTS, NO CYSTS, NO CYSTS!!!!!!!!!

Alright, maybe I won't start testing as soon as they arrive.. I guess it'll depend on how I feel when they get here haha. I would love to have the ability to hold off on testing until AF is due, but there is NO way I can do that. 

Off to the grocery store.. Patrick told me not to make plans for tonight, because we are having a date night. Won't tell me where were are going, or what we are doing.. only that it's ok for me to make dinner. Hahaha! My guess is he is taking me to see that scary movie I wanted to see last weekend. 

xo


----------



## Afamilygal

I'm in the office waiting rm now, he is running late. 

I'll let you know what happens for sure.

Date night! Sounds fuuun! DH is in CA right now so it's just me, I love to eat lots of vegetables that he hates so I'm going to be eating veggies for the next fe days! Isn't that silly? Well that and cereal for dinner too! HA!


----------



## Afamilygal

OK! so NO CYSTS!!! HORRAAAAYYYYY!!!!

:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:

(my band of merry men)
Dr said they looked perfect and SO I start the Clomid on the 8th!!!
as in *TOMORROW* kids!!! HORRAY!!!

and he didnt do the u/s himself, he had a resident doctor in (lady doc) who did the actual thing and he just looked at my ovaries- THANK GOD.

Ive never had anyone do something to me down there during my AF, such a weird feeling. yuckers...

SO I am very VERY happy today. :happydance: best Tuesday EVER!

ps. Thanks Em for asking me about the effects of Clomid on OPKS cause it turns out it does and can give a false positive if read too early so I need to wait 5 days after my last dose to start testing. Thanks for that love!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> OK! so NO CYSTS!!! HORRAAAAYYYYY!!!!
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> (my band of merry men)
> Dr said they looked perfect and SO I start the Clomid on the 8th!!!
> as in *TOMORROW* kids!!! HORRAY!!!
> 
> and he didnt do the u/s himself, he had a resident doctor in (lady doc) who did the actual thing and he just looked at my ovaries- THANK GOD.
> 
> Ive never had anyone do something to me down there during my AF, such a weird feeling. yuckers...
> 
> SO I am very VERY happy today. :happydance: best Tuesday EVER!
> 
> ps. Thanks Em for asking me about the effects of Clomid on OPKS cause it turns out it does and can give a false positive if read too early so I need to wait 5 days after my last dose to start testing. Thanks for that love!

I second that!!! 

:happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:

I'm so excited for you, I could just hug you! Why the heck do we have to live so far away from each other?? Alright, so do you need to have an ultrasound done every month to check for cysts, before clomid? Not like it matters, because this is your month! Ever since we started talking, everything is going so well with you!! Keep thinking positively, I swear I think that helps! 

Good thing you asked about the OPKs and clomid. Wow, that would have worn you and Duncan out! haha imagine BDing for 12-14days straight! It might have been ok when I was like 18! - but for me, now? FORGET THAT! Have you decided if you are going to "get it in" every other day of your fertile period, or everyday? 

Let's get preggo the same month, and have our kids be pen-pals...then when they are 18, they will meet and fall in love. Awwww Noah and Lucy, sounds good together right!??!?!?!:happydance:


----------



## sharnw

Hi girls, I tested yesterday 9 dpo bfn.
I think I am out again this cycle. 10 dpo Im not testing today. I will be too upset if its stark white again.


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> I second that!!!
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I'm so excited for you, I could just hug you! Why the heck do we have to live so far away from each other?? Alright, so do you need to have an ultrasound done every month to check for cysts, before clomid? Not like it matters, because this is your month! Ever since we started talking, everything is going so well with you!! Keep thinking positively, I swear I think that helps!
> 
> Good thing you asked about the OPKs and clomid. Wow, that would have worn you and Duncan out! haha imagine BDing for 12-14days straight! It might have been ok when I was like 18! - but for me, now? FORGET THAT! Have you decided if you are going to "get it in" every other day of your fertile period, or everyday?
> 
> Let's get preggo the same month, and have our kids be pen-pals...then when they are 18, they will meet and fall in love. Awwww Noah and Lucy, sounds good together right!??!?!?!:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Lady!
> I really want us to get our BFPs together- that my dear, would take the cake!
> Noah and Lucy- &#9825; it!
> 
> so right about the OPKs, that would not have been funny if I had somehow missed it, can you imagine?!
> 
> I have a follow up u/s next friday to check and see how the follies are coming along/check my lining so (fingers crossed) that this works!!
> 
> if this cycle doesn't take, we are going to either try one more month of Clomid (possibly pair it with IUI) or move right on to injections and IUI.
> Dr says the U/S will give us a good idea of how well my body responds to Clomid and we can figure out from there what to do in the nxt cycle (if we need to! :winkwink:)
> 
> you are right that things are looking up, I am trying hard to be positive. I really think the yoga is helping me stay sane, plus I feel like we are FINALLY moving forward. We've done a lot at this point to get pg, so I figure at some point something has to give.
> 
> SO! I am feel jazzed! no one to celebrate with! (my doggie- she wants a walk) Im going to go and take her then watch bad tv tonight! (one tree hill- ooo the SHAME...)
> 
> Ill be back on later if you wanna chat!
> 
> btw Em, any more cramps?? any nausea?Click to expand...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> Hi girls, I tested yesterday 9 dpo bfn.
> I think I am out again this cycle. 10 dpo Im not testing today. I will be too upset if its stark white again.

Let us know when you test again!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> I second that!!!
> 
> :happydance::yipee::dance::headspin::wohoo:
> 
> I'm so excited for you, I could just hug you! Why the heck do we have to live so far away from each other?? Alright, so do you need to have an ultrasound done every month to check for cysts, before clomid? Not like it matters, because this is your month! Ever since we started talking, everything is going so well with you!! Keep thinking positively, I swear I think that helps!
> 
> Good thing you asked about the OPKs and clomid. Wow, that would have worn you and Duncan out! haha imagine BDing for 12-14days straight! It might have been ok when I was like 18! - but for me, now? FORGET THAT! Have you decided if you are going to "get it in" every other day of your fertile period, or everyday?
> 
> Let's get preggo the same month, and have our kids be pen-pals...then when they are 18, they will meet and fall in love. Awwww Noah and Lucy, sounds good together right!??!?!?!:happydance:
> 
> Thanks Lady!
> I really want us to get our BFPs together- that my dear, would take the cake!
> Noah and Lucy- &#9825; it!
> 
> so right about the OPKs, that would not have been funny if I had somehow missed it, can you imagine?!
> 
> I have a follow up u/s next friday to check and see how the follies are coming along/check my lining so (fingers crossed) that this works!!
> 
> if this cycle doesn't take, we are going to either try one more month of Clomid (possibly pair it with IUI) or move right on to injections and IUI.
> Dr says the U/S will give us a good idea of how well my body responds to Clomid and we can figure out from there what to do in the nxt cycle (if we need to! :winkwink:)
> 
> you are right that things are looking up, I am trying hard to be positive. I really think the yoga is helping me stay sane, plus I feel like we are FINALLY moving forward. We've done a lot at this point to get pg, so I figure at some point something has to give.
> 
> SO! I am feel jazzed! no one to celebrate with! (my doggie- she wants a walk) Im going to go and take her then watch bad tv tonight! (one tree hill- ooo the SHAME...)
> 
> Ill be back on later if you wanna chat!
> 
> btw Em, any more cramps?? any nausea?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure your u/s will be beautiful next Friday!! :hugs: You have certainly taken all the necessary steps to get pg. So you are right, something has to give at this point. Yoga can keep you occupied enough to stay sane :winkwink: keep it up girlie!
> 
> Can you tell me what IUI is? Is that when they inject healthy sperm.. or when they fertilize your eggs with Duncan's sperm and inject them into you? I'm still learning all of this lingo, bare with me!
> 
> Nothing new to report here, aside from dirty dreams the past two nights. I remember both of them, which is so rare for me! Why now? Why can't they happen during my fertile period? Whatever I guess, just weird how I had them back to back nights. Cramping has subsided, still have a slight one every once in awhile. Oh.. and the HCG tests came in today, I've held back taking one. What is it with us and the urge to take them?? I just don't wanna see another negative. So sad.
> 
> I'll be around, I'll sign in here and there..you know what.. I have a gmail account too. Same as my yahoo email- just with @gmail.com at the end of it! We can talk to instant messenger :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Rebandy11

www.countdowntopregnancy.com/my-account/bbt_chart.php?cycleid=91028

Can you guys give me some input on my chart. Why is it saying possible ovulation at the peak? And why hasn't it detected O? Is the gradual rise normal? I have FF also but this one is easier to share. FF hasn't given me crosshairs either.


----------



## Afamilygal

Rebandy- your chart isnt attached to that link. on FF, go to _sharing_ and then _get code _and copy and paste the info in the bbCode Code

then insert that info here and Ill take a look


----------



## Afamilygal

> I'm sure your u/s will be beautiful next Friday!! :hugs: You have certainly taken all the necessary steps to get pg. So you are right, something has to give at this point. Yoga can keep you occupied enough to stay sane :winkwink: keep it up girlie!
> 
> Can you tell me what IUI is? Is that when they inject healthy sperm.. or when they fertilize your eggs with Duncan's sperm and inject them into you? I'm still learning all of this lingo, bare with me!
> 
> Nothing new to report here, aside from dirty dreams the past two nights. I remember both of them, which is so rare for me! Why now? Why can't they happen during my fertile period? Whatever I guess, just weird how I had them back to back nights. Cramping has subsided, still have a slight one every once in awhile. Oh.. and the HCG tests came in today, I've held back taking one. What is it with us and the urge to take them?? I just don't wanna see another negative. So sad.
> 
> I'll be around, I'll sign in here and there..you know what.. I have a gmail account too. Same as my yahoo email- just with @gmail.com at the end of it! We can talk to instant messenger :haha:

good for you holding back, Im sure it wouldnt come up positive now even if you were well on your way to a BFP so better to dave the little dudes... you should save them. even when you are pg you will want to test now and then, its so fun!
I say wait until at least 8dpo which is Sunday the 12th. (if you can) before then it would be quite rare for you to get one so soon. wait though, on the other pregnancies, what was your soonest BFP?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I'm sure your u/s will be beautiful next Friday!! :hugs: You have certainly taken all the necessary steps to get pg. So you are right, something has to give at this point. Yoga can keep you occupied enough to stay sane :winkwink: keep it up girlie!
> 
> Can you tell me what IUI is? Is that when they inject healthy sperm.. or when they fertilize your eggs with Duncan's sperm and inject them into you? I'm still learning all of this lingo, bare with me!
> 
> Nothing new to report here, aside from dirty dreams the past two nights. I remember both of them, which is so rare for me! Why now? Why can't they happen during my fertile period? Whatever I guess, just weird how I had them back to back nights. Cramping has subsided, still have a slight one every once in awhile. Oh.. and the HCG tests came in today, I've held back taking one. What is it with us and the urge to take them?? I just don't wanna see another negative. So sad.
> 
> I'll be around, I'll sign in here and there..you know what.. I have a gmail account too. Same as my yahoo email- just with @gmail.com at the end of it! We can talk to instant messenger :haha:
> 
> good for you holding back, Im sure it wouldnt come up positive now even if you were well on your way to a BFP so better to dave the little dudes... you should save them. even when you are pg you will want to test now and then, its so fun!
> I say wait until at least 8dpo which is Sunday the 12th. (if you can) before then it would be quite rare for you to get one so soon. wait though, on the other pregnancies, what was your soonest BFP?Click to expand...

The chemical gave me a very faint like at 8dpo. But the one that ended in a miscarriage, we weren't counting because we weren't trying :/


----------



## Afamilygal

I would start testing at 8 dpo, can you wait til Sunday??


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I would start testing at 8 dpo, can you wait til Sunday??

Haha I will certainly try!!! I'll probably talk myself into testing Friday or Saturday.. telling myself things like "I don't REALLY know when I ovulated" or "I could test, and have a negative to compare any faint lines to". I'm ridiculous... but at least I can admit it!

How are you feeling today? What does the clomid feel like? - anything yet? Did your doctor give you any side effects to watch out for?


----------



## Afamilygal

morning! I haven't taken the Clomid yet, I am waiting to take it in the evening. I heard that if you take it in the evening, the majority of the immediate side effects (like hot flashes, blurred vision) could happen in the night while you sleep which would be nice.
Not sure how true it is! :) Dr said I dont have to take it with food but since I have such a sensitive tummy, I want to try to take it with my biggest meal (dinner)

I cant WAIT! I woke up feeling really good and positive again. I was going to try to go to Yoga again but my AF pains are pretty bad right now and I don't feel like it... there is a LOT going on down there. (ew) Im going to see how I feel manana instead. if not, DEFO Friday. (I promise im not being lazy!!) I went on a LONG and wonderful walk yesterday with the pooch. :D

I bet you test early too- you're too cute. but you aint alone sista- its SO hard not to! I have some pregnancy tests in my 'TTC kit' (ridiculous amount of TTC crap- I should take a picture of it all!)
and I want to test even though Im on AF, and physically couldn't have gotten pg last month! I just like poas...
THAT my dear, is the definition of crazy... :wacko:

but you know what? I have had 2 HSGs and both times, my cycle went berserk and I ovulated SUPER late (and the Dr did say the HSG can mess up O) so since I have one next Monday- couldnt it do the same thing this cycle?? 
I dont know since I will be on Clomid and maybe it will force ovulation no matter what.
I sent my Dr/nurse and email this am and asked them (of course didnt think of it until AFTER the appointment yesterday- SHEESH):dohh:

Im anxious to see what he says... I have a bad feeling he isnt in today... I wish I had his cell phone number- HA! can you imagine? poor guy, he would be toast...


----------



## Afamilygal

AW no.. I just read that Clomid can make you feel pregnant and mimics a lot of the same symptoms. Lordy- I'm glad I read that since I would have been CONVINCED I was pg and then been soooo sad. That's a nasty trick... can you please PLEASE help remind me if I start taking nonsense about all my pg signs so I dont get TOO excited?? 

staying positive is important BUT every cycle that I have been 'sure' I was pg and wasn't, it was CRUSHING. much MUCH worse than an average cycle where I maintained a level head.
If I can stay neutral about it I will stay sane and not spiral into a pit of sadness. The facts are the my chance this month is still only about 15%...
in a month, please help me remember that!! I have to stay practical...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

I will do my best in trying to keep a level head when it comes to your symptoms. However, it will be hard to do since I feel like a BFP for you, is HUGE. Really? Only a 15% chance with Clomid? I hate odds. But then again, if a healthy women on stands a 25% chance each month... it still sucks!

Taking a day or two off from yoga isn't the end of the world hun, jump back in when you feel up to it! You have a big drive.. I have no doubt that you will get back to yoga soon. 

Let me know what the doctor says when they get back to you. I'm curious to see if it will prolong your O again with Clomid in the mix. But you are on the right track thinking ahead on taking it at night. If you can bypass those effects, or not be awake for them.. DO IT!! But def. take it with food. That might also help with not waking up from side effects. 

Sending some more positive thoughts your way!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Afamilygal

gracias muchacha! so how are you today? any cramps? or something new?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

As a matter of fact, yes. Almost like the feeling I get a day or two before AF. I got a little light-headed today, and I dare to say a glimpse of nausea. But I'm chalking it up to not eating yet. Blah. Eating a nice big sandwich right now! Yummmm!!!!

Anything new to report?


----------



## Afamilygal

nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.

anyhoo, we shall see.

SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?


----------



## sharnw

How are we today ladies??? :flower:

AFM i had a terrible hpt today :cry:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
> If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
> He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.
> 
> anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?

Still.. keep me posted if they get back to you today. I have to keep reminding myself about the time difference between us. Hehe. If he was 99.9% sure, I don't see a reason why you need to have it done. But doctors know best!

I think everything went away after I ate, but I'm really not sure.. I got SUPER tired, and had to close my eyes for like a half hour. I was a pure bitch before and after the quick nap. Still have some cramps, maybe I am the one that has cysts :cry:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> How are we today ladies??? :flower:
> 
> AFM i had a terrible hpt today :cry:

terrible hpt????


----------



## sharnw

EMandPATRICK said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> How are we today ladies??? :flower:
> 
> AFM i had a terrible hpt today :cry:
> 
> terrible hpt????Click to expand...

Sorry.. A little bit of pink dye got caught on top of test where the test line should be.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> How are we today ladies??? :flower:
> 
> AFM i had a terrible hpt today :cry:
> 
> terrible hpt????Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry.. A little bit of pink dye got caught on top of test where the test line should be.Click to expand...

You gotta start uploading these!!! Are you sure the line didn't follow all the way to the bottom? If you took a picture and inverted it... maybe??


----------



## sharnw

No it didnt go though
 



Attached Files:







003.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 9









004.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Rebandy11

My temp finally got up to 98.6 today so I am happy with that. I have a good feeling that someone on this thread will be prego this cycle FX for everyone


----------



## Rebandy11

sharnw said:


> No it didnt go though

I definitely see the pink, not sure what ite means if it doesn't go all the way thru


----------



## sharnw

I hate it. I'l test in 2 more days with a FRER, that will be 13 dpo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> No it didnt go though

Ughh that's terrible! How many dpo are you today?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> My temp finally got up to 98.6 today so I am happy with that. I have a good feeling that someone on this thread will be prego this cycle FX for everyone


Let's hope so!!!! Does that mean your ticker is incorrect?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
> If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
> He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.
> 
> anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?
> 
> Still.. keep me posted if they get back to you today. I have to keep reminding myself about the time difference between us. Hehe. If he was 99.9% sure, I don't see a reason why you need to have it done. But doctors know best!
> 
> I think everything went away after I ate, but I'm really not sure.. I got SUPER tired, and had to close my eyes for like a half hour. I was a pure bitch before and after the quick nap. Still have some cramps, maybe I am the one that has cysts :cry:Click to expand...

HELLO! Dr got back to me and said Clomid will take care of it. WOOooHHOOO! Im going to a movie with a friend tonight and when I get home I gonna take that clomid!! :D Ill let you know tomorrow if I feel anything. hope its not too bad! my AF is going STRONG and I feel like my back is caving in! jeez.. but tomorrow iscd4 so it should start easing up.

btw, what was your surprise yesterday??

tired? nauseated? bitchy?!?! DUDE!!!
I know what that sooouuunds liiiike... hip hip- horray!
gosh, I bet you are itchy to poas arent you? Its Thursday tomorrow so Saturday will be here in NO time lady! (notice I moved it up from Sunday to Saturday for you?) :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

REbandy- yay to your temp going up, I sure hope someone is preggers! theres a few of us now!!

Sharn- so you are 11 dpo, still could be too early... waiting 2 days is probably smart. sorry about the roller coaster, we know how dreadful it can be (cyber hug)


----------



## sharnw

EMandPATRICK said:


> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> No it didnt go though
> 
> Ughh that's terrible! How many dpo are you today?Click to expand...

11 dpo today


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
> If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
> He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.
> 
> anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?
> 
> Still.. keep me posted if they get back to you today. I have to keep reminding myself about the time difference between us. Hehe. If he was 99.9% sure, I don't see a reason why you need to have it done. But doctors know best!
> 
> I think everything went away after I ate, but I'm really not sure.. I got SUPER tired, and had to close my eyes for like a half hour. I was a pure bitch before and after the quick nap. Still have some cramps, maybe I am the one that has cysts :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO! Dr got back to me and said Clomid will take care of it. WOOooHHOOO! Im going to a movie with a friend tonight and when I get home I gonna take that clomid!! :D Ill let you know tomorrow if I feel anything. hope its not too bad! my AF is going STRONG and I feel like my back is caving in! jeez.. but tomorrow iscd4 so it should start easing up.
> 
> btw, what was your surprise yesterday??
> 
> tired? nauseated? bitchy?!?! DUDE!!!
> I know what that sooouuunds liiiike... hip hip- horray!
> gosh, I bet you are itchy to poas arent you? Its Thursday tomorrow so Saturday will be here in NO time lady! (notice I moved it up from Sunday to Saturday for you?) :haha:Click to expand...

Awesome!! So does that mean you are still going in on Monday for HSG?? The surprise was what I thought it was- the scary movie. But I declined it. I don't want to go to a late movie on a weeknight. I like our snuggle time :blush: Oh well, maybe this weekend!

Yeah.. when I think about it, those symptoms would sound promising. But not this early. There is NO way!!! I wish though. I remember how hard the nausea hit the last time I was pregnant, and what it felt like... MUCH worse! Patrick had asked the same thing tonight, evidently my attitude is noticeable on the outside :haha: 

Thanks for moving up my POAS date! Although that would only make me 7dpo. Who am I kidding?? 7dpo it is!!!!!!!!!! 

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEE...WE NEED THOSE BFPS THIS MONTH!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sharnw said:
> 
> 
> No it didnt go though
> 
> Ughh that's terrible! How many dpo are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> 11 dpo todayClick to expand...

Still might be early sweetie.. give it two more days :winkwink:


----------



## Rebandy11

EMandPATRICK said:


> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> My temp finally got up to 98.6 today so I am happy with that. I have a good feeling that someone on this thread will be prego this cycle FX for everyone
> 
> 
> Let's hope so!!!! Does that mean your ticker is incorrect?Click to expand...

I believe it is. I had a major dip that I think was O day because of my + OPK but the day after the temp went up quite a bit but wasn't over my cover line, so FF doesn't count my O day until the next day because it went over the cover, but I'm sticking with the big dip but either way it's 3 or 4 dpo


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
> If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
> He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.
> 
> anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?
> 
> Still.. keep me posted if they get back to you today. I have to keep reminding myself about the time difference between us. Hehe. If he was 99.9% sure, I don't see a reason why you need to have it done. But doctors know best!
> 
> I think everything went away after I ate, but I'm really not sure.. I got SUPER tired, and had to close my eyes for like a half hour. I was a pure bitch before and after the quick nap. Still have some cramps, maybe I am the one that has cysts :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO! Dr got back to me and said Clomid will take care of it. WOOooHHOOO! Im going to a movie with a friend tonight and when I get home I gonna take that clomid!! :D Ill let you know tomorrow if I feel anything. hope its not too bad! my AF is going STRONG and I feel like my back is caving in! jeez.. but tomorrow iscd4 so it should start easing up.
> 
> btw, what was your surprise yesterday??
> 
> tired? nauseated? bitchy?!?! DUDE!!!
> I know what that sooouuunds liiiike... hip hip- horray!
> gosh, I bet you are itchy to poas arent you? Its Thursday tomorrow so Saturday will be here in NO time lady! (notice I moved it up from Sunday to Saturday for you?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! So does that mean you are still going in on Monday for HSG?? The surprise was what I thought it was- the scary movie. But I declined it. I don't want to go to a late movie on a weeknight. I like our snuggle time :blush: Oh well, maybe this weekend!
> 
> Yeah.. when I think about it, those symptoms would sound promising. But not this early. There is NO way!!! I wish though. I remember how hard the nausea hit the last time I was pregnant, and what it felt like... MUCH worse! Patrick had asked the same thing tonight, evidently my attitude is noticeable on the outside :haha:
> 
> Thanks for moving up my POAS date! Although that would only make me 7dpo. Who am I kidding?? 7dpo it is!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEE...WE NEED THOSE BFPS THIS MONTH!!!Click to expand...

Is it too early? I was 4 dpo when the nausea set in. But like you say, better give it a few days. At movies now waiting for my friend. 7 dpo is totally fine to test! I have a friend who tested positive 7 dpo. Although maybe she was further on than she thought... 
So yes, hsg is set for Monday. At least it will open up my tubes nice and clear too! :)
So when did nausea set in last time? Did you know the dpo? How close was it to getting your bfp?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> nothing new, the dr's office never called me back... Im not taking the Clomid til the evening anyhow so Ill give them til then then Im eating that sucker!!! Im really thinking that the drug will force a timely ovulation, no? its a pretty serious drug...
> If he has his doubts then Ill ask if we can postpone the HSG.
> He onyl wanted to do it to make sure everything was 100% ok from the last surgery which he said he was 99.9% sure it was.
> 
> anyhoo, we shall see.
> 
> SOOO!!! NAUSEA?!?! light headed??? mm...did it go away after your sandwich?
> 
> Still.. keep me posted if they get back to you today. I have to keep reminding myself about the time difference between us. Hehe. If he was 99.9% sure, I don't see a reason why you need to have it done. But doctors know best!
> 
> I think everything went away after I ate, but I'm really not sure.. I got SUPER tired, and had to close my eyes for like a half hour. I was a pure bitch before and after the quick nap. Still have some cramps, maybe I am the one that has cysts :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> HELLO! Dr got back to me and said Clomid will take care of it. WOOooHHOOO! Im going to a movie with a friend tonight and when I get home I gonna take that clomid!! :D Ill let you know tomorrow if I feel anything. hope its not too bad! my AF is going STRONG and I feel like my back is caving in! jeez.. but tomorrow iscd4 so it should start easing up.
> 
> btw, what was your surprise yesterday??
> 
> tired? nauseated? bitchy?!?! DUDE!!!
> I know what that sooouuunds liiiike... hip hip- horray!
> gosh, I bet you are itchy to poas arent you? Its Thursday tomorrow so Saturday will be here in NO time lady! (notice I moved it up from Sunday to Saturday for you?) :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Awesome!! So does that mean you are still going in on Monday for HSG?? The surprise was what I thought it was- the scary movie. But I declined it. I don't want to go to a late movie on a weeknight. I like our snuggle time :blush: Oh well, maybe this weekend!
> 
> Yeah.. when I think about it, those symptoms would sound promising. But not this early. There is NO way!!! I wish though. I remember how hard the nausea hit the last time I was pregnant, and what it felt like... MUCH worse! Patrick had asked the same thing tonight, evidently my attitude is noticeable on the outside :haha:
> 
> Thanks for moving up my POAS date! Although that would only make me 7dpo. Who am I kidding?? 7dpo it is!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASEEEEEE...WE NEED THOSE BFPS THIS MONTH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Is it too early? I was 4 dpo when the nausea set in. But like you say, better give it a few days. At movies now waiting for my friend. 7 dpo is totally fine to test! I have a friend who tested positive 7 dpo. Although maybe she was further on than she thought...
> So yes, hsg is set for Monday. At least it will open up my tubes nice and clear too! :)
> So when did nausea set in last time? Did you know the dpo? How close was it to getting your bfp?Click to expand...

I have NO idea when I felt the nausea, just remember how bad it was! As much as I would LOVE for the cramping to be baby-related, I have a feeling it is a small cyst. I had 'em before, like twice, just wish I remembered what they felt like! Have fun tonight darling!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebandy11 said:
> 
> 
> My temp finally got up to 98.6 today so I am happy with that. I have a good feeling that someone on this thread will be prego this cycle FX for everyone
> 
> 
> Let's hope so!!!! Does that mean your ticker is incorrect?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it is. I had a major dip that I think was O day because of my + OPK but the day after the temp went up quite a bit but wasn't over my cover line, so FF doesn't count my O day until the next day because it went over the cover, but I'm sticking with the big dip but either way it's 3 or 4 dpoClick to expand...

Well then it sounds like we are at the same stage!! How long is your cycle normally? Do you know when you will start to test- or are you going to wait to see if AF shows?


----------



## Rebandy11

I'm due for AF the 20th. I've never gotten a +preg test so i hate seeing the negatives. This is my 7th cycle TTC so it hasn't been that long but it still sucks to see that neg. But I guess it will depend on if I start spotting or not but probably 10or12dpo


----------



## Afamilygal

Holy cow. "Lets talk about Kevin' is SO OOO OOOO OO O messed up. Really good film but OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Rebandy11

Afamilygal said:


> Holy cow. "Lets talk about Kevin' is SO OOO OOOO OO O messed up. Really good film but OH. MY. GOD.

Ya I thought it looked quite interesting, was it worth it??


----------



## Afamilygal

It was but it is beyond disturbing... Swinton was incredible as always. 

Ok, so I took the clomid! 1 day down, 4 to go!!!


----------



## annie00

Hey!!!

Im 7dpo today and i feel out already im totally gutted.. For starters is my chart this month looks like all the other months :( I have been cramping on right side since day of 0 after BD and its intense at times but mainly Dull aches... My cm is lotion but i get that every tww.. im not even excited to test.... i also had a wave of light nausea this afternoon.. And i know this is TMI but i only have a BM when i take milk of magnessia and today and two days ago i actually had BM without taking anything.... 

I hope im not being a downer but i really really do feel out this cycle!! told dh earlier he said OHHH


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> I'm due for AF the 20th. I've never gotten a +preg test so i hate seeing the negatives. This is my 7th cycle TTC so it hasn't been that long but it still sucks to see that neg. But I guess it will depend on if I start spotting or not but probably 10or12dpo

Well, let me know when you do! I love seeing tests...so please upload them! :hugs:


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> It was but it is beyond disturbing... Swinton was incredible as always.
> 
> Ok, so I took the clomid! 1 day down, 4 to go!!!

Hmmmm.... well then I guess that's another movie I need to see. Ugh, I have a whole list! I need to start going more often.'

You are probably still sleeping, but I wanted to say that I hope last night went well. Did you wake up at all through the night? I really cant wait to talk to you about it all! WAKE UP!!! haha just kidding, sleep as long as you need to!

Alright, confession. I caved. I knew I would.. right before I went to bed, I tested. Negative. HOWEVER, I did look at it while I was throwing it out (about 30 mins later), and I SWEAR there was a vvv faint thick line. It was so faint, but Patrick and I could see a tinge of pink. (Had to ask him because I was losing my mind. Played damage control right after I showed him- telling it him it was way to early to test, and that it's because it's after the time limit. Everything I should be telling myself and accepting as a type this. CRAPPPP. I just can't. There is always that WHAT-IF to me. 
Tell me I'm crazy, please!!!!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Rebandy11 said:


> I'm due for AF the 20th. I've never gotten a +preg test so i hate seeing the negatives. This is my 7th cycle TTC so it hasn't been that long but it still sucks to see that neg. But I guess it will depend on if I start spotting or not but probably 10or12dpo

you know, I remember very clearly how I was feeling at the 7th month and it IS a long time.. its so hard on us, don't discredit how you feel. There is a balance somewhere in between owning your feelings and being honest with yourself about them and feeling incredibly depressed and wanting to sleep all the time.
(so my therapist tells me) :)

listen, this whole thing has been so hard on me I see a therapist once a week just to stay sane. 
This stuff is so hard, but you WILL get there.

didn't you say you thought someone would get pg this cycle? maybe it will be YOUR positive pregnancy stick! :hugs: waiting til 10 or 11 dpo is a good move. there are women who get enough HSG in their blood for it to show up in their urine but its a low amount- 25% test + 2 days before the missed AF and 40% the day before. crazy right?

but like Em says- all of you should upload your pg tests for us to scrutinize!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> It was but it is beyond disturbing... Swinton was incredible as always.
> 
> Ok, so I took the clomid! 1 day down, 4 to go!!!
> 
> Hmmmm.... well then I guess that's another movie I need to see. Ugh, I have a whole list! I need to start going more often.'
> 
> You are probably still sleeping, but I wanted to say that I hope last night went well. Did you wake up at all through the night? I really cant wait to talk to you about it all! WAKE UP!!! haha just kidding, sleep as long as you need to!
> 
> Alright, confession. I caved. I knew I would.. right before I went to bed, I tested. Negative. HOWEVER, I did look at it while I was throwing it out (about 30 mins later), and I SWEAR there was a vvv faint thick line. It was so faint, but Patrick and I could see a tinge of pink. (Had to ask him because I was losing my mind. Played damage control right after I showed him- telling it him it was way to early to test, and that it's because it's after the time limit. Everything I should be telling myself and accepting as a type this. CRAPPPP. I just can't. There is always that WHAT-IF to me.
> Tell me I'm crazy, please!!!!!!Click to expand...

ha ha! IM AWAKE! you did it, you woke me with your mind...
so- WHOA to the test... did the pink disappear??! upload it you monkey!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> It was but it is beyond disturbing... Swinton was incredible as always.
> 
> Ok, so I took the clomid! 1 day down, 4 to go!!!
> 
> Hmmmm.... well then I guess that's another movie I need to see. Ugh, I have a whole list! I need to start going more often.'
> 
> You are probably still sleeping, but I wanted to say that I hope last night went well. Did you wake up at all through the night? I really cant wait to talk to you about it all! WAKE UP!!! haha just kidding, sleep as long as you need to!
> 
> Alright, confession. I caved. I knew I would.. right before I went to bed, I tested. Negative. HOWEVER, I did look at it while I was throwing it out (about 30 mins later), and I SWEAR there was a vvv faint thick line. It was so faint, but Patrick and I could see a tinge of pink. (Had to ask him because I was losing my mind. Played damage control right after I showed him- telling it him it was way to early to test, and that it's because it's after the time limit. Everything I should be telling myself and accepting as a type this. CRAPPPP. I just can't. There is always that WHAT-IF to me.
> Tell me I'm crazy, please!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha! IM AWAKE! you did it, you woke me with your mind...
> so- WHOA to the test... did the pink disappear??! upload it you monkey!Click to expand...


I wish I could!!! In acting like it was nothing last night, I threw it out in front of Patrick. I woke up this morning, ran down the stairs.. and wouldn't you know today is the FIRST time Patrick took the garbage out in the morning! Ughhh. I was contemplating searching through our garbage can, but I refuse to sink that low!!! I guess if it was possibly real, and not just a VVVV faint evap after the time limit- it will get darker. 

Probably just wishful thinking :blush: , I promise, the next test I take- I will upload it. Stark white or not, you will see it :winkwink:

So how are you feeling this morning? Any weird side effects? 1 day down... you are getting closer, probably doesn't feel like it right now- but you are almost there!!!!!


----------



## sarahuk

Hey ladies!

Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx


----------



## Afamilygal

sad story about the test dude... I hope it was something!! It would be bloody early but awesome! I would have gone through the trash knowing me, gross but honest.
test again! how long can you hold your fluids for?! :D

so yup, one day down! wohoo! although, I don't feel anything yet. I was a little light headed this morning, but I think I stood up too fast. I have dreadful cramps still but that's AF for shizzle. I hope my ovaries are getting busy and making some beautiful follicles! go eggies go!

Im going in 10 min to take the doggie to the vets for her annual probe. poor thing, she hates the vets.. shes going to be one terrified pooch.

so any other symptoms Em? have the cramps/achey feeling stuck around? how about the nausea??


----------



## Jessie21

I for in for the first part of my clomid challenge test. Hoping everything comes back normal.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> sad story about the test dude... I hope it was something!! It would be bloody early but awesome! I would have gone through the trash knowing me, gross but honest.
> test again! how long can you hold your fluids for?! :D
> 
> so yup, one day down! wohoo! although, I don't feel anything yet. I was a little light headed this morning, but I think I stood up too fast. I have dreadful cramps still but that's AF for shizzle. I hope my ovaries are getting busy and making some beautiful follicles! go eggies go!
> 
> Im going in 10 min to take the doggie to the vets for her annual probe. poor thing, she hates the vets.. shes going to be one terrified pooch.
> 
> so any other symptoms Em? have the cramps/achey feeling stuck around? how about the nausea??

You are still crampy? Like bad?? Is that normal for you? After day 3 of my period, I usually don't feel a thing except annoyance of tampons and pads. Have you felt light-headed since this morning? 

Last nights test was an evap, I have come to that conclusion. I took two more (same urine), just to make sure.. and I don't see anything! This picture was taken at the 13min mark. Like I said.. I will post the stark white ones too!! 

As for how I'm feeling today, I would be crushed if I ended up getting AF. I'm starting to feel queasy. It's not horrible, but I can't fully deny it. Still very aware of my uterus. So weird. I can't really explain it. The feeling is in between achy and cramps. I'm trying to chalk it up to the possibility of a cyst, or maybe just wishful thinking. Most likely the second. 

Welp, growing hungry now.. Enjoy my negative tests :haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-09_15-20-36_893.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx

Thanks sweetie! I'm alright, just trying to get to the next stage in my life!!!!

How about you? How have you been? Anything new to report??


----------



## sharnw

Hello girls, how are you today??

AFM i tested bfn this morning. Ordered more opks and NO hpts... When i test next cycle, im definitely not using those horrible dollar store brands I was using this cycle


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sharnw said:


> Hello girls, how are you today??
> 
> AFM i tested bfn this morning. Ordered more opks and NO hpts... When i test next cycle, im definitely not using those horrible dollar store brands I was using this cycle

You aren't out this month until AF shows!!!! So you may not even NEED to order those OPKs or worry about what test to use next month. Negative tests are hard to deal with and except, I know. Have you tried IC's? They are fun because they cost almost nothing, so no guilt with testing too much. 

Try to stay positive!!


----------



## sharnw

Thanks EMandPATRICK
I tested my last ic from last cycle on 10 dpo, bfn 

2 more days for af to show


----------



## Afamilygal

> You are still crampy? Like bad?? Is that normal for you? After day 3 of my period, I usually don't feel a thing except annoyance of tampons and pads. Have you felt light-headed since this morning?
> 
> Last nights test was an evap, I have come to that conclusion. I took two more (same urine), just to make sure.. and I don't see anything! This picture was taken at the 13min mark. Like I said.. I will post the stark white ones too!!
> 
> As for how I'm feeling today, I would be crushed if I ended up getting AF. I'm starting to feel queasy. It's not horrible, but I can't fully deny it. Still very aware of my uterus. So weird. I can't really explain it. The feeling is in between achy and cramps. I'm trying to chalk it up to the possibility of a cyst, or maybe just wishful thinking. Most likely the second.
> 
> Welp, growing hungry now.. Enjoy my negative tests :haha:

day 3 is still a little crampy normally but this AF is a little heavier than usual so its only for this cycle- next one I will be back to normal (unless I dont get one- HA HA!) the light headed-ness seems to be gone. son nothing yet as far as side effects. Hope it stays this way!!! FX!

arg.. evaps are the worst! Actually I have only ever had 2 test be ever so slightly positive (with the blue dye tests- they SUCK) and I wasn't pregnant. so Ive never had the evaps, but Im sure it feels the same= really disappointing.

I dont think you have any cysts, do you? I had one bad one that I could feel but it took a LONG time to grow (several months) and by the time I could feel it is hurt SO SO SO bad. like doubled over in pain bad. I hope you dont have any! or if you do that they are going to bugger off soon.

I do a lot of wishful thinking. I remember this one month I was SO sure I was pg, I had a bucket full of symptoms and it was all in my head! well, that was the same month as the false negatives so it might have been a chemical pregnancy. We'll never know now.

what day will you be tomorrow? 6dpo? you going to test in the am?? I KNOW we said 7dpo but im just asking...


----------



## Afamilygal

sharnw said:


> Thanks EMandPATRICK
> I tested my last ic from last cycle on 10 dpo, bfn
> 
> 2 more days for af to show

:( hugs! 
remember- you still have 2 days though!


----------



## Afamilygal

Jessie21 said:


> I for in for the first part of my clomid challenge test. Hoping everything comes back normal.

Hi Jesse! why are they doing the challenge? to test your ovarian reserve?
how does it work?


----------



## annie00

hi girls how r yall today?

im 8 dpo im really bummed today bc back in feb i had a reading done from cheri22 and she told me may deliever month r conception well then may and aug passed i thought she was wrong bc i didnt end of preggo.. So i decided last night to email her and ask if anything changed well she emailed me back pretty fast and told me she still sees may so that means i have to wait till may are aug.... UGHHH this totally stinks!!! my temp rose today as well..

Im haveing cramps on right side and i had a sharp pain going to my nipple this morning but that went away!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> You are still crampy? Like bad?? Is that normal for you? After day 3 of my period, I usually don't feel a thing except annoyance of tampons and pads. Have you felt light-headed since this morning?
> 
> Last nights test was an evap, I have come to that conclusion. I took two more (same urine), just to make sure.. and I don't see anything! This picture was taken at the 13min mark. Like I said.. I will post the stark white ones too!!
> 
> As for how I'm feeling today, I would be crushed if I ended up getting AF. I'm starting to feel queasy. It's not horrible, but I can't fully deny it. Still very aware of my uterus. So weird. I can't really explain it. The feeling is in between achy and cramps. I'm trying to chalk it up to the possibility of a cyst, or maybe just wishful thinking. Most likely the second.
> 
> Welp, growing hungry now.. Enjoy my negative tests :haha:
> 
> day 3 is still a little crampy normally but this AF is a little heavier than usual so its only for this cycle- next one I will be back to normal (unless I dont get one- HA HA!) the light headed-ness seems to be gone. son nothing yet as far as side effects. Hope it stays this way!!! FX!
> 
> arg.. evaps are the worst! Actually I have only ever had 2 test be ever so slightly positive (with the blue dye tests- they SUCK) and I wasn't pregnant. so Ive never had the evaps, but Im sure it feels the same= really disappointing.
> 
> I dont think you have any cysts, do you? I had one bad one that I could feel but it took a LONG time to grow (several months) and by the time I could feel it is hurt SO SO SO bad. like doubled over in pain bad. I hope you dont have any! or if you do that they are going to bugger off soon.
> 
> I do a lot of wishful thinking. I remember this one month I was SO sure I was pg, I had a bucket full of symptoms and it was all in my head! well, that was the same month as the false negatives so it might have been a chemical pregnancy. We'll never know now.
> 
> what day will you be tomorrow? 6dpo? you going to test in the am?? I KNOW we said 7dpo but im just asking...Click to expand...

You might be on to something there.. you may have had a chemical when you were testing with those blue dyes. Evaps are complete rubbish. You would think that they would have perfected pregnancy tests by now! God.. they are manufacturing enough everyday for our POAS addictions. 

So no side effects, that's great news! Keep it that way, because it's going to work for you!

Yeeppp, tomorrow is 6dpo. Dreading that test! Not really.. but you know! I just don't want to stare at a negative, and question a blur. I'm despicable.


----------



## Afamilygal

Dont worry Annie, she may have a gift but that doesnt necessarily mean she would always be right. I kept hoping someone will predict me something soon but even if they did, that doesnt mean it will happen, you know?
I did an email reading with Cherri too back in August and she told me she saw the number 6 which she thought meant JUNE for conception or having the baby and the later came and went. If I conceive in June that is 5 freaking months away. that would make my TTC journey 21 months! I REALLY hope she isn't right about that!!


----------



## Afamilygal

> You might be on to something there.. you may have had a chemical when you were testing with those blue dyes. Evaps are complete rubbish. You would think that they would have perfected pregnancy tests by now! God.. they are manufacturing enough everyday for our POAS addictions.
> 
> So no side effects, that's great news! Keep it that way, because it's going to work for you!
> 
> Yeeppp, tomorrow is 6dpo. Dreading that test! Not really.. but you know! I just don't want to stare at a negative, and question a blur. I'm despicable.

:haha: you're hilarious


----------



## sharnw

Thanks girls


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Dont worry Annie, she may have a gift but that doesnt necessarily mean she would always be right. I kept hoping someone will predict me something soon but even if they did, that doesnt mean it will happen, you know?
> I did an email reading with Cherri too back in August and she told me she saw the number 6 which she thought meant JUNE for conception or having the baby and the later came and went. If I conceive in June that is 5 freaking months away. that would make my TTC journey 21 months! I REALLY hope she isn't right about that!!

What the heck are you girls talking about?? I wanna try it!!! Whats the email address?


----------



## sarahuk

EMandPATRICK said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I'm alright, just trying to get to the next stage in my life!!!!
> 
> How about you? How have you been? Anything new to report??Click to expand...

Just for the record..I might have lineye..but those two tests defo look like theres something in them, albeit feint!

Nothing to report here :D Off to see doctor in the morning and going to ask to be referred.

Got a triphastic chart for the second time this month, and still getting negatives so think thats me out for this cycle. Frustrated.com!!

xxx


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I'm alright, just trying to get to the next stage in my life!!!!
> 
> How about you? How have you been? Anything new to report??Click to expand...
> 
> Just for the record..I might have lineye..but those two tests defo look like theres something in them, albeit feint!
> 
> Nothing to report here :D Off to see doctor in the morning and going to ask to be referred.
> 
> Got a triphastic chart for the second time this month, and still getting negatives so think thats me out for this cycle. Frustrated.com!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

As they all say, you aren't out until AF shows. Negatives are rough though, especially if you have a chart like yours. Keep me posted as to what happens at your doctors....what dpo are you today?


----------



## annie00

thanks for the replie about cheri22 im sure hoping she is wrong!! im just gonna forget about it bc only person that can control our furture is us and god kwim??

sara- ur not out until temp drops and af shows... I had a TRI chart back in may and all that did was make is so hard when af showed her face... :( needless to say i wasnt preggo just a fluke.... GL

EM- Dont do the cheri22 reading its all BS!!!!! lol but if u must do it just google her name which is Cheri22 and her site will pop up....


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Thanks Annie! Yeaaaa I don't think I'll do it, I don't want to get wrapped up in that.

Alright ladies.. Started making dinner, INSTANT nausea. I hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me :/


----------



## Afamilygal

Instant nausea you say? Ahem... (preggers)

SOoo I got a side effect, MAKOR diahorea (tmi) not cool. Not cool.

I say old chaps, this better work!! :D


----------



## Afamilygal

And of course my MAKOR, I mean major. Doh!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Oh jeeezzzz. The things yah gotta deal with to TTC! I'm sorry. But I guess that's not the worst side effect you could have! Try to eat a lot of fiber, and hope that helps. Maybe it's not a side effect, and just stress or something you ate!

I don't wanna jump to saying that I think I'm pregnant, because it's way to early to make that assumption. I just hate to think of what could be wrong with me to feel queasy out of NOWHERE.


----------



## Jessie21

They take blood on cycle day 3 and 10. It checks FSH levels. To make sure they are correct. And I bought a bbt thermometer so how do I know when I ovulate


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Oh jeeezzzz. The things yah gotta deal with to TTC! I'm sorry. But I guess that's not the worst side effect you could have! Try to eat a lot of fiber, and hope that helps. Maybe it's not a side effect, and just stress or something you ate!
> 
> I don't wanna jump to saying that I think I'm pregnant, because it's way to early to make that assumption. I just hate to think of what could be wrong with me to feel queasy out of NOWHERE.

oopsie, sorry. I know what you mean, I was just teasing. but if you werent trying and out of the blue told me you felt queasy, I would think it so I just said it.
But of course, we can speculate further once you're further into the 2ww.
I don't think there is anything wrong with you though. just give it a few days, see how it progresses. I get nausea ALL the time, one of the benefits of a sensitive tummy so its never a clear sign for me. Do you deal with nausea much?

I hope it was something I ate too! I'm about to go out to dinner with a friend and I am hoping I don't get the runs in the restaurant, that would SUCK.

tomorrow is 6dpo for you which means there is only about 9 days left! nearly halfway there!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> Oh jeeezzzz. The things yah gotta deal with to TTC! I'm sorry. But I guess that's not the worst side effect you could have! Try to eat a lot of fiber, and hope that helps. Maybe it's not a side effect, and just stress or something you ate!
> 
> I don't wanna jump to saying that I think I'm pregnant, because it's way to early to make that assumption. I just hate to think of what could be wrong with me to feel queasy out of NOWHERE.
> 
> oopsie, sorry. I know what you mean, I was just teasing. but if you werent trying and out of the blue told me you felt queasy, I would think it so I just said it.
> But of course, we can speculate further once you're further into the 2ww.
> I don't think there is anything wrong with you though. just give it a few days, see how it progresses. I get nausea ALL the time, one of the benefits of a sensitive tummy so its never a clear sign for me. Do you deal with nausea much?
> 
> I hope it was something I ate too! I'm about to go out to dinner with a friend and I am hoping I don't get the runs in the restaurant, that would SUCK.
> 
> tomorrow is 6dpo for you which means there is only about 9 days left! nearly halfway there!!Click to expand...

Awww, don't think I'm upset about you teasing! I actually like it because I've just been talking myself down with it. Normally I would say the same thing if someone mentioned feeling queasy! I just don't want to be the one to say it, and be wrong- I'd feel like a complete ass. 

The only times I get nauseous are immediately after I wake up. I think I sit up too quick, and it usually takes me a few hours before I can think of eating. I've been like that the past 5 years. Or it has something to do with my blood sugar dropping at night. But to answer your question, not many tummy troubles normally. With one other exception... for some reason anything really greasy doesn't set well.

God, you are getting a lot of friend action this week. Gotta admit I'm kinda jealous. I think Patrick needs to take a trip for work! JUST kidding! I seriously wish we lived closer together, it's not everyday that you meet someone online and hit it off well.

Have fun tonight, and eat something safe...something that won't burn coming out :winkwink:


----------



## Afamilygal

I understand what you are saying about not wanting to be the one to say it.
The cycle I was convinced I was pg, I told my mom I was virtually positive I was pg and when I wasn't I felt really foolish. Like I hadn't known my body at all.
You always hear women say they just knew they were pregnant and so you think it will be like that for you. I really didn't know the first time. I had a vague inkling by the end of my cycle but I only really tested because my urine was such a weird color/smell. (really strong- ew) and I was going to the dentist to get a cavity filled and she was going to use the gas on me (good lord I love laughing gas!)
so I don't blame you at all. Its painful to get your hopes up. But at least let me get my hopes up for you. and if you are not- remember you have me! 
I wish we were closer too! if you ever come to Austin I think we should meet! (is that weird?)
no pressure if it is, it was just a thought. :D

so you experience nausea mostly in the mornings... crazy. so you never eat breakfast? I freaking LOVE breakfast. I eat if to lunch and dinner too if I can! I wake up hungry like a bear. grr...FEED ME SEYMOUR!
:)
greasy food makes me feel dreadful. I think its cause our bodies are like- "what is this? what did you put in me?! wheres the fruit lady!?" or at least mine is. It does however, respond well to cheese. so I'm like a mouse too. a bear mouse! (which there was a emoticon for that!)

anyhoo, yes I am getting a lot of friend time in. but you know D travels a lot (or used to) and I normally just veg out but I'm trying really hard to spend time with my buddies and its such a good opportunity. I am always tempted to be lazy and watch my crappy tv shows but I really forced myself to make an effort this time and it has really paid off- this has been a lovely week! 
BUT I need to learn to do it while D is around. I tend to get complacent and not try so hard then and that's a real shame you know? I only have 3 real friends here that make the effort to see me too so I want to keep those friendships good and strong.

as for the Clomid, no more pooping (TG cause I had an AMAZING nutella eclair last night- OMG delicious) but I can feel my ovaries. I know that might sound weird, but I can feel them doing something- no joke!!
(making some baby follies is what they are doing- double time!)
not so sound negative but I am a little concerned that Im going to produce too many and he will call the cycle a bust. I would cry- *a lot*. BUT I am still hopeful. OH so hopeful!! :happydance:

so how are you feeling this morning Em? whats new with you chicken?
hows the nausea today? what are we on? 6dpo correct? did you poas this am? (if so upload it sista!)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> I understand what you are saying about not wanting to be the one to say it.
> The cycle I was convinced I was pg, I told my mom I was virtually positive I was pg and when I wasn't I felt really foolish. Like I hadn't known my body at all.
> You always hear women say they just knew they were pregnant and so you think it will be like that for you. I really didn't know the first time. I had a vague inkling by the end of my cycle but I only really tested because my urine was such a weird color/smell. (really strong- ew) and I was going to the dentist to get a cavity filled and she was going to use the gas on me (good lord I love laughing gas!)
> so I don't blame you at all. Its painful to get your hopes up. But at least let me get my hopes up for you. and if you are not- remember you have me!
> I wish we were closer too! if you ever come to Austin I think we should meet! (is that weird?)
> no pressure if it is, it was just a thought. :D
> 
> so you experience nausea mostly in the mornings... crazy. so you never eat breakfast? I freaking LOVE breakfast. I eat if to lunch and dinner too if I can! I wake up hungry like a bear. grr...FEED ME SEYMOUR!
> :)
> greasy food makes me feel dreadful. I think its cause our bodies are like- "what is this? what did you put in me?! wheres the fruit lady!?" or at least mine is. It does however, respond well to cheese. so I'm like a mouse too. a bear mouse! (which there was a emoticon for that!)
> 
> anyhoo, yes I am getting a lot of friend time in. but you know D travels a lot (or used to) and I normally just veg out but I'm trying really hard to spend time with my buddies and its such a good opportunity. I am always tempted to be lazy and watch my crappy tv shows but I really forced myself to make an effort this time and it has really paid off- this has been a lovely week!
> BUT I need to learn to do it while D is around. I tend to get complacent and not try so hard then and that's a real shame you know? I only have 3 real friends here that make the effort to see me too so I want to keep those friendships good and strong.
> 
> as for the Clomid, no more pooping (TG cause I had an AMAZING nutella eclair last night- OMG delicious) but I can feel my ovaries. I know that might sound weird, but I can feel them doing something- no joke!!
> (making some baby follies is what they are doing- double time!)
> not so sound negative but I am a little concerned that Im going to produce too many and he will call the cycle a bust. I would cry- *a lot*. BUT I am still hopeful. OH so hopeful!! :happydance:
> 
> so how are you feeling this morning Em? whats new with you chicken?
> hows the nausea today? what are we on? 6dpo correct? did you poas this am? (if so upload it sista!)

Don't be concerned that you will over produce eggs this month. What are the odds of that happening anyways? I think your eggs are putting the best ones in line to erupt, because they know this will be your cycle! 
Thank god that pooping disaster seem to be a fluke! I really felt for you last night... I have been in that position, where you question whether or not you will have to run to the bathroom of a restaurant. The worst is when its the grocery store. WTH are you supposed to do with your grocery cart!??! 

ARE YOU KIDDING??? If I am ever in Austin, I would want to cry if you didn't want to meet me! Same thing goes if you are ever in New York! :hugs:

I tend to be the same way with friends. I like being around Patrick. We spent so much time apart with the long-distance relationship BS, that it can sometimes be unbearable. Like you, I have a few select friends- mainly because they are the only ones I can get a long with that don't get upset if I don't call them everyday. My life isn't about high school drama anymore.

I knew when I was pregnant the first time. I just had that feeling..but I don't think that's gonna happen again. Not with trying to conceive. We try to pinpoint every flutter, exhaustion, CM, emotion, tummy upset, headache and possible cold. All of which in itself, causes my head to spin. So that's pretty much a moot point. :wacko:

Ahhhh sooo this mornings test. BLANK. :growlmad: Still early, gotta keep reminding myself of that.. but as promised, here is today's negative pee catcher...

Most likely I will be doing one later, for some reason my FMU never works great for me :dohh: SHOCKING.
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-10_09-29-35_472.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









2012-02-10_09-29-55_111.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Afamilygal

AH! grocery poops- thats the worst!! :haha:

you funny...

sorry about your blank HPTS... :( but I think you would start implanting today!
:hugs:

wonder why FMU doesnt work for you, thats so odd!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> AH! grocery poops- thats the worst!! :haha:
> 
> you funny...
> 
> sorry about your blank HPTS... :( but I think you would start implanting today!
> :hugs:
> 
> wonder why FMU doesnt work for you, thats so odd!

I know, but I've read somewhere it's not uncommon for women to have higher concentrated urine with second urine, and possibly nighttime urine. Maybe it's just my excuse to pee on things all day! :blush:

The things that make you go hmmmm


----------



## Afamilygal

if you pee a lot in the night then that would make sense. they say if it is held for at least 4 hours without taking in fluids it is strong enough


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> if you pee a lot in the night then that would make sense. they say if it is held for at least 4 hours without taking in fluids it is strong enough

I heard that too. I don't know, sometimes its hard for me to remember when the last time I peed. I'm gonna start a pee calender, just for fun. Something to add to the list of what Patrick can make fun of me for.


----------



## Afamilygal

Ooo! A pee calender! like it... im going to do that too after O in my TTC diary.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

You know.. the wait to ovulate sucks, but the TWW is THE WORST. I feel like I should be further along than 6 days!


----------



## Afamilygal

oh I know. its the worst for sure. its hard to stay sane, its not nice wanting everyday to pass you by so fast.
you know what sometimes helps me?
Think about this: what if you ARE pregnant, then this would be the last 8 days of your LIFE where you body is your own and the only person you have to take care of is yourself.
Everything changes once you have children. (and thats not a bad thing, I know we are ready for it) but it helps me to remember to enjoy being in the present and the gift of your body being your own. 

hopefully that helps some! xo


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Thanks Laine, you are right. I should enjoy the time before we have pitter-patter of baby feet. And I promise, I will try to! Nothing really new since last time we talked. Lack of CM for the day, and I'm kinda bloated. Blah.

How are you feeling? Anything new? What time at night are you sticking to taking clomid?


----------



## Afamilygal

feeling good thanks dear. my ovaries are feeling SUPER full. I guess the best way to describe it is that it feels like I am ovulating- but on both sides. Its really heavy feeling and kind of jarring when I walk/step/sit etc. its not a great feeling but at least I know it is doing something right?
I doubt I am ovulating so soon (Im only on cd5) so I think it is just the clomid doing its thing.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Have you done any reading on it? Can it make you ovulate sooner?? I would hate to think that you are feeling discomfort down there, and its completely normal. But, if you can work through it.. it might not be so bad. Maybe taking the little girl for walk would help. If not, just be lazy! It's Friday... enjoy yourself!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Did some QUICK research on whether or not clomid can cause early ovulation. I guess it can, but not that much. Some women have said that normally they ovulated on cd16-18, and it brings their ovulation up to cd12. Which makes sense if they are trying to lengthen your LP. What you are feeling is most likely complete normal, however, make a call to your doctor if you feel nervous about it. Being the weekend, ask your questions before they leave the office!!


----------



## sharnw

Hello ladies,

My temp dropped this morning, af is due tomorro

Hopefully i wont see you's next cycle (because you will be in 1st trimester :) xox


----------



## annie00

ugh girls im 9 dpo and i dont feel NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i had cramps from day of O untill yesterday but everything stopped... Even my CM :( Just waiting on AF to start bc im out this month ... 

take a look at my chart pls.. and tell me what u think??


----------



## annie00

sharn sorry AF got u keep ur chin up n stay positive for next month!!!!! Ill be joining u soon enough !!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

No matter what happens next cycle, Laine and I have already said that we will stick around. It's hard enough going thru TTC, it's better to have people to talk to!! No one is OUT until AF SHOWS UP!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Blah. Crampy and a tad queasy. Nothing really standing out too much. I'm pretty sure it's just nerves.

Took another test. I have a couple of the .88 walmart ones, so I decided to use one of those instead of my ICs. Going insane because I actually thought I saw something. Patrick disagrees, but says he does see something on the inverted picture. So if someone can tweak the original picture for me (to see if it makes a difference), it would be greatly appreciated.

*Feel free to tell me that I'm completely nuts, and insane for "thinking" I could be looking at something.* I'm still so early, the odds are incredibly slim. But there are odds- so to me, it tells me its not impossible!!!
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-10_17-24-57_96 (2).jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Afamilygal

hey thanks Emily, you're so sweet. HUG. you and I think alike- I did call the office and she just got back to me. They said that it was totally normal, and some women feel it while others don't (I do as I am hypersensitive/crazy) :D she said some bloating wasn't abnormal either.
I dont look bloated but I feel bloated. AF has almost entirely stopped though. 
If it wasnt for the soreness, I wouldnt know anything was different.

She said the only thing to watch out for is problems with my vision, like seeing things that arent there (um...WHAT?!)
But my eyes have been A OK. :) 

I did go on a walk with the pup but it was not nice, every step feels like a jarring sensation SO I bought myslef some great food and Im making a big nicoise salad tonight and watching some tv with the doggie. LOVELY. Duncan gets back tomorrow so I need to get in my final day of crap TV! :) (bless crap TV, I &#10084; it)

So what are you up to? doing anything fun tonight/ this weekend?
Whats the weather like there? still super cold?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Blah. Crampy and a tad queasy. Nothing really standing out too much. I'm pretty sure it's just nerves.
> 
> Took another test. I have a couple of the .88 walmart ones, so I decided to use one of those instead of my ICs. Going insane because I actually thought I saw something. Patrick disagrees, but says he does see something on the inverted picture. But it's only tweaked from my phone..so if someone can tweak the original picture for me (to see if it makes a difference), it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *Feel free to tell me that I'm completely nuts, and insane for "thinking" I could be looking at something.* I'm still so early, the odds are incredibly slim. But there are odds- so to me, it tells me its not impossible!!!

Ooo O! Ill do it, be right back!!


----------



## Afamilygal

DUDE. so I couldnt see it on the one I inverted in PS but I totally think I see one on the original. 

dude... DUDE!
 



Attached Files:







Em test1.jpg
File size: 54.2 KB
Views: 10


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> DUDE. so I couldnt see it on the one I inverted in PS but I totally think I see one on the original.
> 
> dude... DUDE!

Yeah.. but is it white/grey.. or does it have color. :wacko:


----------



## annie00

EM- i dont see anything on the orgignal photo but on the inverted ONE i sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo see it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CONGRAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

what dpo r u ?


----------



## annie00

whose preggo test is that??? EM are FAMILY???
im totally confussed!!!!

I thought Family was about to O she is only on CD 5?


----------



## annie00

wow!! Sorry NVM i see that it is EM and FAmily just tweaked it !!!

SO again CONGRATS EM...

Oh and btw last month when i thought i saw a line on my preggo test i inverted it and i didnt see anything!!

How do yall tweak it anyways?


----------



## EMandPATRICK

annie00 said:


> wow!! Sorry NVM i see that it is EM and FAmily just tweaked it !!!
> 
> SO again CONGRATS EM...
> 
> Oh and btw last month when i thought i saw a line on my preggo test i inverted it and i didnt see anything!!
> 
> How do yall tweak it anyways?

Hahaha.. don't wanna get too excited yet. Could just be an evap :blush:

Uploading pictures on B&B look different then when you see it on the computer. Weird. They are so small!!! I'm only 6-7dpo, so VERYYYYYY early


----------



## annie00

oh yea u r early retest in a couple days around 9 dpo are 10 dpo with FMU.. im 9DPO and i already feel OUT :(


----------



## EMandPATRICK

annie00 said:


> oh yea u r early retest in a couple days around 9 dpo are 10 dpo with FMU.. im 9DPO and i already feel OUT :(

You are in no way out!!! I just have an addiction to pee, and sticks.. oh yea..cups too. Scary thing is that I was nervous about ovulating out of both ovaries this month. Which is highly unlikely. This test better be real!


----------



## Jingles23

Hi,
Hope it is okay that I post here. I've been reading through your posts. You guys are so supportive of each other!!
I believe I am 9dpo today. Took at test this morning even though I knew it was too early. BFN of course. But, I really feel like I might be preggo this month. Nausea, sore bb's, hot flashes, backache, crampy....
Anyways, just wanted to say Hi.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Jingles23 said:


> Hi,
> Hope it is okay that I post here. I've been reading through your posts. You guys are so supportive of each other!!
> I believe I am 9dpo today. Took at test this morning even though I knew it was too early. BFN of course. But, I really feel like I might be preggo this month. Nausea, sore bb's, hot flashes, backache, crampy....
> Anyways, just wanted to say Hi.

Hi Jingles... I'm Emily! Welcome to our page! 9 dpo is early to test, so even though its a BFN now, the chances of you getting that BFP are the same as they were before you tested. What kind of tests are you using? We like to upload pictures of our tests (negative or not), to get a second opinion or to compare how each brand works. 

Feel free to upload any that you want!!! Or if you have any questions- just ask!


----------



## Rebandy11

Hey Em since we are the same dpo I thought I would let you know I had nausea last night and light cramps today. Hoping for some IB today lol 

:dust:


----------



## Afamilygal

HELLO all! Welcome Jingles- nice to have you aboard! I agree with Emily- I tested last pregnancy at 9 dpo (I think it was) and it was BFN and I was pregnant! (I got my BFP 15dpo)
SO you aint out til youre out!:winkwink:


----------



## annie00

Welcome Jingles!!! Im also 9DPO.. we can be tww buddies!!!!!!!!!!!!! yay!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Ovaries soooo soooore. 
Boo hoo.

At least I know something is happening!! :)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Rebandy11 said:


> Hey Em since we are the same dpo I thought I would let you know I had nausea last night and light cramps today. Hoping for some IB today lol
> 
> :dust:

Yay!!!! Can't wait to see the outcome!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)

That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!


----------



## sarahuk

EMandPATRICK said:


> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I'm alright, just trying to get to the next stage in my life!!!!
> 
> How about you? How have you been? Anything new to report??Click to expand...
> 
> Just for the record..I might have lineye..but those two tests defo look like theres something in them, albeit feint!
> 
> Nothing to report here :D Off to see doctor in the morning and going to ask to be referred.
> 
> Got a triphastic chart for the second time this month, and still getting negatives so think thats me out for this cycle. Frustrated.com!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> As they all say, you aren't out until AF shows. Negatives are rough though, especially if you have a chart like yours. Keep me posted as to what happens at your doctors....what dpo are you today?Click to expand...

True that honey :)

Am 14dpo today. I have a max 13 day LP and another bfn with still high temps. Stil cramping a bit. Getting fed up now lol. Hows the 2ww treating you?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)

but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:

So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:


----------



## Afamilygal

I only just read all the replies from Annie about the tests Emily and were posting. Ha ha, bet you were confused. You are right that I am only cd5 so that would have been some miraculous stuff right there! :) I wish!!

We tweak the photos with any kind of software editor, she used the one on her iphone and I used photoshop. there are free one online I think... my brother told me about one. I think it was called Picnik?


----------



## Jingles23

Thanks for letting me join you! I'm Hilary. Unfortunately I'm spotting this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm out. But, I'm not too too upset. At least AF is on time. I had a mc at the beginning of Oct and have been having 50 day cycles since then. This time I'm only at cd 28. Yay! Hopefully this is a sign that things are going back to normal.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

sarahuk said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahuk said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> 
> Just jumping in to send huge :hugs: and a :flower: to you Em!! Hope youre doing good? xxx
> 
> Thanks sweetie! I'm alright, just trying to get to the next stage in my life!!!!
> 
> How about you? How have you been? Anything new to report??Click to expand...
> 
> Just for the record..I might have lineye..but those two tests defo look like theres something in them, albeit feint!
> 
> Nothing to report here :D Off to see doctor in the morning and going to ask to be referred.
> 
> Got a triphastic chart for the second time this month, and still getting negatives so think thats me out for this cycle. Frustrated.com!!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> As they all say, you aren't out until AF shows. Negatives are rough though, especially if you have a chart like yours. Keep me posted as to what happens at your doctors....what dpo are you today?Click to expand...
> 
> True that honey :)
> 
> Am 14dpo today. I have a max 13 day LP and another bfn with still high temps. Stil cramping a bit. Getting fed up now lol. Hows the 2ww treating you?Click to expand...


That's still a good sign! Negative or not.. some women won't get a faint line until well past their missed AF. Keep testing!! I have hope for yah!
Oh terrible. Line spotting on tests. TTW is garbage, shouldn't exist.


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Jingles23 said:


> Thanks for letting me join you! I'm Hilary. Unfortunately I'm spotting this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm out. But, I'm not too too upset. At least AF is on time. I had a mc at the beginning of Oct and have been having 50 day cycles since then. This time I'm only at cd 28. Yay! Hopefully this is a sign that things are going back to normal.

Hi Hilary,
Well.. if you have been having 50 day cycles.. the spotting you are having COULD be implantation bleeding. Fingers crossed for you- but if it's not, you will be starting a new cycle. YAY!!! You would get to try again sooner!!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi Hilary! Im sorry that you are spotting but it could be IB?? especially if your cycle is really long. BUT if it is AF then that is certainly a silver lining. 50 days is CRAZY. you poor dear, I complain about 36 days!
Im really sorry to hear about your mc... we all know how tough that can be (big hug) but your time will some soon!!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)
> 
> but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:
> 
> So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:Click to expand...

You are too funny!!! Patrick bought me a heated blanket for Christmas. Worst thing he could have done. I feel like pigpen from charlie brown dragging it around with me! Such a comfort being instantly warm, and not having someone b*tch that you are freezing (DH while trying to use him to warm my hands and feet!)

Duncan comes homes soon right??? How excited are you that you will most likely be DONE with AF.. and you will be given the green light this week?!?! I would be ecstatic!


----------



## Afamilygal

whoa- Emily and I were writing that at the same time. she thought IB too! :)

but she is right about starting again sooner, thats another silver lining! :)


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)
> 
> but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:
> 
> So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You are too funny!!! Patrick bought be a heated blanket for Christmas. Worst thing he could have done. I feel like pigpen from charlie brown dragging it around with me! Such a comfort being instantly warm, and not having someone b*tch that you are freezing (DH while trying to use him to warm my hands and feet!)
> 
> Duncan comes homes soon right??? How excited are you that you will most likely be DONE with AF.. and you will be given the green light this week?!?! I would be ecstatic!Click to expand...

so excited! I cant wait to start!! he gets here today, It will be nice to see him. The little break always reminds me to not take him for granted. and I got some well deserved me time.

I am the same with my blanket- pigpen- HA HA HAHA you kill me.

I USE DH AS A FOOT WARMER TOO!!! (he can get very pissy about it...)


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)
> 
> but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:
> 
> So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You are too funny!!! Patrick bought be a heated blanket for Christmas. Worst thing he could have done. I feel like pigpen from charlie brown dragging it around with me! Such a comfort being instantly warm, and not having someone b*tch that you are freezing (DH while trying to use him to warm my hands and feet!)
> 
> Duncan comes homes soon right??? How excited are you that you will most likely be DONE with AF.. and you will be given the green light this week?!?! I would be ecstatic!Click to expand...
> 
> so excited! I cant wait to start!! he gets here today, It will be nice to see him. The little break always reminds me to not take him for granted. and I got some well deserved me time.
> 
> I am the same with my blanket- pigpen- HA HA HAHA you kill me.
> 
> I USE DH AS A FOOT WARMER TOO!!! (he can get very pissy about it...)Click to expand...

Glad to know I'm not the only one with a whinny husband! Why the heck are they always warm??? I swear while I sleep I can single hand-idly heat a sauna, but all other times I'M FREEZING!

I bet D brings you home something nice!!! :winkwink: any plans for valentines day?


----------



## annie00

family- THanks for that site.. And yes i was totally confused lmao... 
Jingles- Sorry that af got u FX for next cycle!!!

Em- Have u tested again this morning with FMU?

AFM- 10 dpo little temp drop not feeling any signs still and DONTTTT feel preggo... I am kinda depressed :(


----------



## annie00

i told dh last night i wanted a Stationary Bike.. I had a treadmill at our house but i blew it up bc i bought it second hand for 100 Dollars and the motor was weak but hey i got about a yr out of it... I want another treadmill but cant right now bc we are in a camper atm bc dh work so we are about 2 hours from the house and i can fit the bike in the camper better than the treadmill PLUS the bike is only 99.99 dollars... 

What r yall getting DH?


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)
> 
> but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:
> 
> So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You are too funny!!! Patrick bought be a heated blanket for Christmas. Worst thing he could have done. I feel like pigpen from charlie brown dragging it around with me! Such a comfort being instantly warm, and not having someone b*tch that you are freezing (DH while trying to use him to warm my hands and feet!)
> 
> Duncan comes homes soon right??? How excited are you that you will most likely be DONE with AF.. and you will be given the green light this week?!?! I would be ecstatic!Click to expand...
> 
> so excited! I cant wait to start!! he gets here today, It will be nice to see him. The little break always reminds me to not take him for granted. and I got some well deserved me time.
> 
> I am the same with my blanket- pigpen- HA HA HAHA you kill me.
> 
> I USE DH AS A FOOT WARMER TOO!!! (he can get very pissy about it...)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one with a whinny husband! Why the heck are they always warm??? I swear while I sleep I can single hand-idly heat a sauna, but all other times I'M FREEZING!
> 
> I bet D brings you home something nice!!! :winkwink: any plans for valentines day?Click to expand...

Going to dinner, what about you?


----------



## annie00

thats nice... i just wrote before u said that lmao!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

annie00 said:


> family- THanks for that site.. And yes i was totally confused lmao...
> Jingles- Sorry that af got u FX for next cycle!!!
> 
> Em- Have u tested again this morning with FMU?
> 
> AFM- 10 dpo little temp drop not feeling any signs still and DONTTTT feel preggo... I am kinda depressed :(

Yeah... I think it was an evap, but the test this morning was inconclusive. :wacko: I'm gonna try to hold off a little bit on testing again. Thank you for asking!!!!

Many women don't have symptoms until after their period is due. Keep that in mind!!


----------



## annie00

Good idea Em.. i would do the same sweetie.. 

Got a ? i took my temp 30 mins earlier should i adjust it to .1 degree? temp this morning at 97.61 and if i adjust it it would be 97.71 same as yesterday temps


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EMandPATRICK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> Ovaries soooo soooore.
> Boo hoo.
> 
> At least I know something is happening!! :)
> 
> That's all you can hope for!!! Bare with the uncomfortable moments.. its worth it in the end!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I l know, I'm a weeny aren't I? Its really not so so bad, last night it was quite sore but I lay on a heating pad and that made me feel SO much better. I seriously love my heating pad more than my husband (JUST kidding)
> 
> but I do love it more than any other household item! :winkwink:
> 
> So Emily whats new today? did you poas again this am? I've been thinking of you a lot. you are 7 dpo now right?I poas on a OPK last night (digital) for fun and it was negative. Dr told me not too (OOPS) cause Clomid can cause false positives but it wasn't so yay! (even if it was I wouldn't have taken it seriously obviously) plus DH still isnt here, so im not sure how I would have managed that one a one! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You are too funny!!! Patrick bought be a heated blanket for Christmas. Worst thing he could have done. I feel like pigpen from charlie brown dragging it around with me! Such a comfort being instantly warm, and not having someone b*tch that you are freezing (DH while trying to use him to warm my hands and feet!)
> 
> Duncan comes homes soon right??? How excited are you that you will most likely be DONE with AF.. and you will be given the green light this week?!?! I would be ecstatic!Click to expand...
> 
> so excited! I cant wait to start!! he gets here today, It will be nice to see him. The little break always reminds me to not take him for granted. and I got some well deserved me time.
> 
> I am the same with my blanket- pigpen- HA HA HAHA you kill me.
> 
> I USE DH AS A FOOT WARMER TOO!!! (he can get very pissy about it...)Click to expand...
> 
> Glad to know I'm not the only one with a whinny husband! Why the heck are they always warm??? I swear while I sleep I can single hand-idly heat a sauna, but all other times I'M FREEZING!
> 
> I bet D brings you home something nice!!! :winkwink: any plans for valentines day?Click to expand...
> 
> Going to dinner, what about you?Click to expand...

No plans. I told him that because we are doing so much to the house, buying a new bedroom set for ourselves.. and planning 2 mini vacations, that I think we shouldn't do anything this year. I'm a debbie downer sometimes. But the way I see it- any $ we spend on each other for this hallmark holiday, can be used for something else. bah-humbug!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

annie00 said:


> Good idea Em.. i would do the same sweetie..
> 
> Got a ? i took my temp 30 mins earlier should i adjust it to .1 degree? temp this morning at 97.61 and if i adjust it it would be 97.71 same as yesterday temps

I have no idea.. I don't temp at all, and know nothing about it! Sorry!


----------



## annie00

thanks em- Ur so helpful!!!!!
and i totally understand that em.. we have did that before ...


----------



## Afamilygal

annie00 said:


> Good idea Em.. i would do the same sweetie..
> 
> Got a ? i took my temp 30 mins earlier should i adjust it to .1 degree? temp this morning at 97.61 and if i adjust it it would be 97.71 same as yesterday temps

no. put it as you read it at the right time.


----------



## Afamilygal

> No plans. I told him that because we are doing so much to the house, buying a new bedroom set for ourselves.. and planning 2 mini vacations, that I think we shouldn't do anything this year. I'm a debbie downer sometimes. But the way I see it- any $ we spend on each other for this hallmark holiday, can be used for something else. bah-humbug!

FUN! I love that idea. we really need a new bed- we want a king. we have a queen now and we fight each other for space. tis not pretty.

I'll ask him if he likes that idea. He will balk at it Im sure. He does not like spending money.. he said we would buy a new bed when I got pg, but its been AGES and who knows WHEN it will happen. Ooo! now im jazzed, I hope he agrees! :D

debbie downer? not at ALL love! you are practical and pragmatic. that's a super good thing. :winkwink:

and why not go on the vacas? cause the possible pg? Im not planning anything too and D keeps telling me Im crazy.. IM NOT CRAZY (ok a little) its just theres a lot going on... Im worried that I may have to do IUI and IVF and then I cant go anywhere.

listen to me, prattling on...


----------



## annie00

thanks family... everyone is telling to adjust it and everyone is teling me to leave it alone.. i think im gonna wait till tomorrow to see what my temp does.. KWIM lol'

Thanks again


----------



## Afamilygal

Oh my, new symptom. NOT NICE. there's a very VERY bad taste in my mouth. its been getting worse for the past 3 hours, I thought it was something I ate... it wont go away!!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Hi All - Can I join? :flower:

I think I'm 2dpo right now - never had a true tww before because of my wonky cycles. Despite TTC for the past 6 months, I've only ovulated twice and the first one was CD48 and we didn't catch it (because honestly, who expects to ovulate on CD48?!).

Fx for everyone!!


----------



## Rebandy11

Yay one week down, one to go!! &#58389;
As for my symptoms about three days I have had dull pinching cramps and occasional light nausea. Back pain yesterday. Sore BBs pretty much since O which happens occasionally. I had a .4 temp dip 5dpo and it's been back up for the past couple days. 
Hopefully it's not all in my head but we know how that is &#58377;


----------



## annie00

Could be a metallic taste family... My. Chart is tri!!! Waitin to temp in morning


----------



## crystalclaro

I'm 7 DPO too I had a MC at two weeks in Dec
I have creamy CM
heavier boobs that are "tingly"
feeling full and pressure , slight cramps in my abdomen 
cervix is fully closed : tightest I have ever felt it closed ( I have 3 kids)
my children are 17,14 and 8 so it's been a long time... I can't remember what I felt in the early days with them.. and the MC was our very first month of TTC so I did not expect it, therefore I did not notice symptoms until after my BFP at 10 days and they were... very "tingly" heavy , sore boobs. the ligaments in my joints felt loose, like my ankle rolled a few times, had to pee a lot soon after that and nausea.


----------



## chelsealynnb

Hi, I'm new here. Mind if I join in? 

I'm (about) 9DPO. So far my symptoms have been:

6DPO: Slight cramping, more right sided
7DPO: Slight cramping, extremely light brown spotting with lotiony CM, extreme hot flash
8DPO: Slight cramping, very moody, BFN on a cheap test
9DPO: Slight cramping, very moody

I just miscarried last cycle, chemical pregnancy. I was expecting a BFN yesterday, not sure why I tested so early with a $1 test! Keeping my hopes up.

Good luck ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Rebandy11

Ugh nausea all day, and I've been freaking on DH all day yesterday and today, which doesn't usually happen unless I'm on AF lol. There better be a good reason!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi all new people- welcome! sounds like all of you have some positive symptoms so lets hope we end up with some BFP's this month!


----------



## Jingles23

Well, af is here with a vengence. But, like I said before, not too upset as it means things are heading back to normal. Excited to try again in a few weeks!

Emily have you tested again??


----------



## annie00

Welcome everyone and gl!!! 
Jingles sorry af got u but happy everything is back to normal!! 

Afm= I'm 11 dpo and not feeling anything at all.. My temp is still high so I dunno what to think about my Triphasic chart


----------



## annie1983

Hey all, I just got my BFP last wednesday. Good luck to you all, this was our first month trying I had my last AF on 12th jan began testing with internet cheapie ovulation tests. Got a 3 day positive window on 27th 28th and 29th of Jan. Sat 4th and Sun the 5th of Feb I felt sharp pains in the right side of my uterus. Didn't dare hope to be honest so waited the obligatory 72 hours for hcg to circulate. Did a cheap internet 10miu pregnancy test on Tues 8th Jan and ..nothing. Wed 9th did one with FMU was very very faint so convinced myself was evap line (was about 9-10 DPO by then) Tortured myself all day at work as I just didn't feel right and I just 'knew' so......when I got home I had held my bladder 6 hours at work did another internet cheapie got the same evap type line. Sent a photo to everyone but the man who owns the corner shop to see if they saw it too (lol) ...and they did. Wasn't satisfied though so I went and got a first response and a clear blue digital. First response got immediate positive a bit lighter than the control line, clearblue digital 'pregnant 1-2'. Was very shocked but I will say one thing and I have commented this on the seller on amazon who I got the pregnancy tests off. I don't think some of the internet cheapies are picking up 10miu..if they were I would have had a dark line straight away, the first response came up almost the same colour as control just a tad lighter and clearblue 'pregnant' straight away and they both stated a 25miu sensitivity. So girls, I don't want to give false hope but don't rely on the cheap internet tests. I've found that asdas own brand are the best I've ever used ! Considering I wasn't even due my period yet !! I'm glad i started testing for ovulation when I did or we would have missed it ! My cycle is usually 5 weeks long ! So normally wouldn't have tested until a few days later than I did.


----------



## Afamilygal

Jingles23 said:


> Well, af is here with a vengence. But, like I said before, not too upset as it means things are heading back to normal. Excited to try again in a few weeks!
> 
> Emily have you tested again??

Oh no... Im sorry. You have a a great attitude (but im sorry all the same- hugs)


----------



## Afamilygal

annie1983 said:


> Hey all, I just got my BFP last wednesday. Good luck to you all, this was our first month trying I had my last AF on 12th jan began testing with internet cheapie ovulation tests. Got a 3 day positive window on 27th 28th and 29th of Jan. Sat 4th and Sun the 5th of Feb I felt sharp pains in the right side of my uterus. Didn't dare hope to be honest so waited the obligatory 72 hours for hcg to circulate. Did a cheap internet 10miu pregnancy test on Tues 8th Jan and ..nothing. Wed 9th did one with FMU was very very faint so convinced myself was evap line (was about 9-10 DPO by then) Tortured myself all day at work as I just didn't feel right and I just 'knew' so......when I got home I had held my bladder 6 hours at work did another internet cheapie got the same evap type line. Sent a photo to everyone but the man who owns the corner shop to see if they saw it too (lol) ...and they did. Wasn't satisfied though so I went and got a first response and a clear blue digital. First response got immediate positive a bit lighter than the control line, clearblue digital 'pregnant 1-2'. Was very shocked but I will say one thing and I have commented this on the seller on amazon who I got the pregnancy tests off. I don't think some of the internet cheapies are picking up 10miu..if they were I would have had a dark line straight away, the first response came up almost the same colour as control just a tad lighter and clearblue 'pregnant' straight away and they both stated a 25miu sensitivity. So girls, I don't want to give false hope but don't rely on the cheap internet tests. I've found that asdas own brand are the best I've ever used ! Considering I wasn't even due my period yet !! I'm glad i started testing for ovulation when I did or we would have missed it ! My cycle is usually 5 weeks long ! So normally wouldn't have tested until a few days later than I did.

Wow! first of all congrats! secondly, thanks for sharing that about the IC's. that's crazy...


----------



## annie00

Congrats Annie!! I'm 11 dpo debating if I should test!!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Jingles23 said:


> Well, af is here with a vengence. But, like I said before, not too upset as it means things are heading back to normal. Excited to try again in a few weeks!
> 
> Emily have you tested again??

On to the next cycle! YAY!! Start keeping track of you CD!

I did test, negative. However, I did a FRER yesterday.. it looked negative, so I threw it out. I was thinking about it today, and went garbage picking. There was a pink faint line. So being a day old.. I can't trust it. I hate the TWW


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Well, af is here with a vengence. But, like I said before, not too upset as it means things are heading back to normal. Excited to try again in a few weeks!
> 
> Emily have you tested again??
> 
> On to the next cycle! YAY!! Start keeping track of you CD!
> 
> I did test, negative. However, I did a FRER yesterday.. it looked negative, so I threw it out. I was thinking about it today, and went garbage picking. There was a pink faint line. So being a day old.. I can't trust it. I hate the TWWClick to expand...

nothing quite a good garbage picking to make you question your sanity. good thing you did though! I havent heard of a lot of FRERs being wrong have you? Im going to google it


----------



## annie00

I haven't heard of frer being bad for evap lines so fx it's a start of bfp.. I'm 11 dpo and I'm scared to test even though my chart is tri I just don't feel preggo... :(


----------



## Jingles23

EMandPATRICK said:


> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Well, af is here with a vengence. But, like I said before, not too upset as it means things are heading back to normal. Excited to try again in a few weeks!
> 
> Emily have you tested again??
> 
> On to the next cycle! YAY!! Start keeping track of you CD!
> 
> I did test, negative. However, I did a FRER yesterday.. it looked negative, so I threw it out. I was thinking about it today, and went garbage picking. There was a pink faint line. So being a day old.. I can't trust it. I hate the TWWClick to expand...

Bummer!! Hopefully it is something and you'll get your BFP soon!!


----------



## Jingles23

Oh, I was thinking of starting to temp. Do your girls have any tips? I know I'm supposed to do it first thing in the morning before waking up... Anything else I should know? So far I've only been guessing at ovulation by cm but I'm hoping temping will be more accurate.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Afamilygal

oo, yes I do. 
1. be sure to do it first thing in the am at the *same time* everyday and dont drink or talk or get up or pee or anything before you do your temp.
2. make sure your BBT thermometer reads like 97.6 and not just 97.
3. try to pee before you go to bed at night and if you need to get up and pee, note the time in your head and write it down the next day if it is within 4-5 hours of taking your temp. (it helps to know if the temp needs to be discarded) 

if I think of anymore I will let you know!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Jingles23 said:


> Oh, I was thinking of starting to temp. Do your girls have any tips? I know I'm supposed to do it first thing in the morning before waking up... Anything else I should know? So far I've only been guessing at ovulation by cm but I'm hoping temping will be more accurate.
> Thanks in advance.

Temping is great, I seriously love it. Takes a lot of the guess work out of this.

I just set my alarm to go off at 4:40am every day and reach over and grab my thermometer and take my temp w/o even looking at it. I usually fall back asleep for 15 or 20 minutes then get up and look at it (most BBT thermometers have recall functions). It's best to do it when you're still half asleep. 

It's really easy - use FertilityFriend.com (they have a good intro tutorial too). Get a BBT thermometer that reads to two tenths at a pharmacy and you're all set.


----------



## annie00

Drinking alchole affects temp in morning. Make sure u get at least 3 hours of solid sleep and u can bye the bbt body Basel theomater at Walmart Walgreens it's bye the regular ones.. Good luck


----------



## Rebandy11

TMI alert!! Lol

Today after BD I had ALOT of medium brown colored cm. I don't think it was from the BD as it was brown which means old, occassionally I do spot after BD but it is always pink or red. I haven't had any sign of spotting before that?? Weird!!&#58384;


----------



## Afamilygal

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I was thinking of starting to temp. Do your girls have any tips? I know I'm supposed to do it first thing in the morning before waking up... Anything else I should know? So far I've only been guessing at ovulation by cm but I'm hoping temping will be more accurate.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Temping is great, I seriously love it. Takes a lot of the guess work out of this.
> 
> I just set my alarm to go off at 4:40am every day and reach over and grab my thermometer and take my temp w/o even looking at it. I usually fall back asleep for 15 or 20 minutes then get up and look at it (most BBT thermometers have recall functions). It's best to do it when you're still half asleep.
> 
> It's really easy - use FertilityFriend.com (they have a good intro tutorial too). Get a BBT thermometer that reads to two tenths at a pharmacy and you're all set.Click to expand...

holy cow! you do it at 4:30 am?!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

hello everyone.

sorry i havent been on this forum much lately. the ttw is driving me insane, so ive been trying to limit my use of b&b. doesnt seem to be helping much, as many of you know.. wanting a baby so bad is mind consuming. haven't looked at my ticker lately, but i will once this post goes through. i THINK im at 9dpo today, and after a few negative tests..i made myself a promise not to test again unless i have major symptoms or i am late for af.

i feel full down there, but thats all i feel currently. i did have a couple slight cramps/twinges over the past couple days, but i think my body is preparing for af. (due on the 18th).

i have my fx for someone on this forum to get a BFP by the end of february. good luck ladies!!


----------



## Afamilygal

ah Emily! I still have my fx for you!
the 18th is 7 days away from now, I hate to play devils advocate (not true I love it) but isn't that a liiiittle bit early to be feeling AF stuff?
I know that some 2ww are sometimes harder than others, but I wouldn't feel out just yet.
Theres still time!
but sorry that you have been feeling blue and down, it is super dooper hard and I know how you are feeling. big hug.

well! my last clomid pill was last night and now I have my (hopefully last!) HSG in an hour. Hope it doesn't hurt! it didn't the last 2 times- just really uncomfortable and crampy but some women say it is excruciating so I tend to brace myself for the worst :) juuust in case.
SUCH a pessimist...


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Afamilygal said:


> ah Emily! I still have my fx for you!
> the 18th is 7 days away from now, I hate to play devils advocate (not true I love it) but isn't that a liiiittle bit early to be feeling AF stuff?
> I know that some 2ww are sometimes harder than others, but I wouldn't feel out just yet.
> Theres still time!
> but sorry that you have been feeling blue and down, it is super dooper hard and I know how you are feeling. big hug.
> 
> well! my last clomid pill was last night and now I have my (hopefully last!) HSG in an hour. Hope it doesn't hurt! it didn't the last 2 times- just really uncomfortable and crampy but some women say it is excruciating so I tend to brace myself for the worst :) juuust in case.
> SUCH a pessimist...

Thankfully it's not 7days away, but 5 :)
Stay optimistic for me Laine, I'm definitely not anymore!

Take deep breaths, and when they say you will feel a cramp or a pinch- close your eyes, and think about that feeling you get when peeing on a stick :haha: So much fun!!! Clomid is done, only a few more days until TTC. You are almost there!!! I can't wait to see your OPKs!

xo


----------



## Afamilygal

Really? Turns out I can't count! I was counting today and Saturday in that equation. Still wrong! Doh! 
I'm waiting in office now. I'm super early so in just trying to stay busy. Good old B&B!


----------



## Sammiiblue

Hello Ladies. Hope you don't mind me joining this thread. I'm brand new here, have just registered & i'm also ttc & in my 2ww. Only 6dpo tho so AGES til i can test. I just wanted to run some symptoms by you all and see if i'm alone & crazy, or if you really CAN experience these things so early on! I'm trying for number 4 but have had 7 pregnancies so far, resulting in three live births of my gorgeous babies now ages 11,7 and almost 4.
Thing is, since ovulation I've been having a "pulling" or "tight" feeling in my uterus, like constant cramps, & today I've had really sharp pains only lasting a second or two on my right hand side. Could this be implantation pains? I feel almost as tho AF is coming almost 2 weeks early?! I've read about alot of people in their 2ww having white creamy CM, which i usually get before AF but i've not got this, instead i have basically EWCM... and not much of it. I've no idea what to make of it all. Any ideas? xx


----------



## obaby1

So i am new to this and i am 8dpo this is my second iui. Both times i took clomid and then the iui. I have not had any symptoms but last night when i went to bed i felt like i was getting a heartburn and when i woke up this morning i was nausea. i had to go the the doctor and have 21day lab done so i didn't eat until 10:30 and it seemed to easy the nausea when i finally did. My sense of smell has heightened today also. Any information would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Afamilygal

hi and welcome to both obaby and Sammiblue! I'm not sure I can help you guys at all- it sounds like you are both experiences symptoms that are associated with pregnancy but those symptoms are also just sometimes AF or other things..
but Id like to believe that they are the former!

sammiblue- at 6 dpo, it could be implantation. that is typically (but not always) around 6-12 dpo.

obaby- after ovulation because of the increased progesterone in my system, my sense of smell always improves so it could just be that you ovulated (which is good!) or maybe something else? FX!


----------



## Afamilygal

OK! back from the HSG- it TOTALLY hurt more than before! cant be sure why but once the dye hit my fallopian tubes, it was very obvious. maybe because of the Clomid my ovaries are a little sensitive and sore already. 
Yowsas.

not the end of the world though. Thing is, at this point I'm a whole lot tougher than I was 2 years ago. That's the only good thing about infertility and these types of issues- toughens you for battle! :)

so she said it looked 'improved' where the septum was. not 100% sure what that means- I'm clearly not still like a normal woman in the uterus department. BAH!
Ill have to wait and see what the doctor says, they should call tomorrow.

Hope everyone is doing good!


----------



## BabyBumpAhead

Afamilygal said:


> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I was thinking of starting to temp. Do your girls have any tips? I know I'm supposed to do it first thing in the morning before waking up... Anything else I should know? So far I've only been guessing at ovulation by cm but I'm hoping temping will be more accurate.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Temping is great, I seriously love it. Takes a lot of the guess work out of this.
> 
> I just set my alarm to go off at 4:40am every day and reach over and grab my thermometer and take my temp w/o even looking at it. I usually fall back asleep for 15 or 20 minutes then get up and look at it (most BBT thermometers have recall functions). It's best to do it when you're still half asleep.
> 
> It's really easy - use FertilityFriend.com (they have a good intro tutorial too). Get a BBT thermometer that reads to two tenths at a pharmacy and you're all set.Click to expand...
> 
> holy cow! you do it at 4:30 am?!Click to expand...

LOL - well, I currently have to be at work around 5:30am so yah, that's about when my alarm goes off.


----------



## annie00

Wow family I'm so sorry that it was uncomfortable for u.. Maybe better luck next time!!!! 

Afm= I had two beers n 2 shots last night at 8:00pm and I temped at 4;30am and my temp was high, I don't know if the beer was the reason r not.. My boobs hurt this morning when I woke up throbbing hurt when I poke them and really ache afterwards, they hurt when I took my bra off as well.. Now I'm sitting on my sofa and my boobs still r aching.. I'm haveing creamy cm every time I wipe and all in panties<sorry tmi> but just updating y'all.. And I also and bloated and I have pressure type of feeling we're I would cramp and it doesn't hurt I just can't suck in... 
I think af is own her way.. What do y'all think about the beer n symptoms ?


----------



## Afamilygal

BabyBumpAhead said:


> Afamilygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyBumpAhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jingles23 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I was thinking of starting to temp. Do your girls have any tips? I know I'm supposed to do it first thing in the morning before waking up... Anything else I should know? So far I've only been guessing at ovulation by cm but I'm hoping temping will be more accurate.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Temping is great, I seriously love it. Takes a lot of the guess work out of this.
> 
> I just set my alarm to go off at 4:40am every day and reach over and grab my thermometer and take my temp w/o even looking at it. I usually fall back asleep for 15 or 20 minutes then get up and look at it (most BBT thermometers have recall functions). It's best to do it when you're still half asleep.
> 
> It's really easy - use FertilityFriend.com (they have a good intro tutorial too). Get a BBT thermometer that reads to two tenths at a pharmacy and you're all set.Click to expand...
> 
> holy cow! you do it at 4:30 am?!Click to expand...
> 
> LOL - well, I currently have to be at work around 5:30am so yah, that's about when my alarm goes off.Click to expand...

good grief! that's so early! so you wake in the dark every morning? I find it so hard to get up before the sun. The summers are easier in that sense, winters must be dreadful for you- do you mind if I ask what you do?


----------



## Afamilygal

annie00 said:


> Wow family I'm so sorry that it was uncomfortable for u.. Maybe better luck next time!!!!
> 
> Afm= I had two beers n 2 shots last night at 8:00pm and I temped at 4;30am and my temp was high, I don't know if the beer was the reason r not.. My boobs hurt this morning when I woke up throbbing hurt when I poke them and really ache afterwards, they hurt when I took my bra off as well.. Now I'm sitting on my sofa and my boobs still r aching.. I'm haveing creamy cm every time I wipe and all in panties<sorry tmi> but just updating y'all.. And I also and bloated and I have pressure type of feeling we're I would cramp and it doesn't hurt I just can't suck in...
> I think af is own her way.. What do y'all think about the beer n symptoms ?

Thanks- there better not be a next time! :)
I think when you drink your temp goes up. especially liquor (I think)
do you normally temp at 4:30 am too? if not, that would affect it too.
do you think you might be pregnant now??


----------



## Afamilygal

annie00 said:


> Wow family I'm so sorry that it was uncomfortable for u.. Maybe better luck next time!!!!
> 
> Afm= I had two beers n 2 shots last night at 8:00pm and I temped at 4;30am and my temp was high, I don't know if the beer was the reason r not.. My boobs hurt this morning when I woke up throbbing hurt when I poke them and really ache afterwards, they hurt when I took my bra off as well.. Now I'm sitting on my sofa and my boobs still r aching.. I'm haveing creamy cm every time I wipe and all in panties<sorry tmi> but just updating y'all.. And I also and bloated and I have pressure type of feeling we're I would cramp and it doesn't hurt I just can't suck in...
> I think af is own her way.. What do y'all think about the beer n symptoms ?

I just looked at your chart- have you ever asked a doctor if they think your temps are on the low side? obviously I'm not a doctor/nurse so what do I know right?
I don't want to scare you- but when I told my doctor my post ovulation temps were around 98.3 _on average_ she made a "hmm' face and said, "that's fine". but they think I may have an issue with progesterone (which is the hormone that makes temps higher) They are starting me on progesterone gel this month after O to have it hopefully affect my LP- keep it nice and loooong. I hope it works!


----------



## Rebandy11

Well I'm out, the witch got me this morning. On a good note ALOT less spotting this month. Gonna take a more relaxed approach this cycle.


----------



## Afamilygal

Aw.. sorry :( that stinks...
I was rooting for you! but that is good news about the spotting at least. way to see the silver lining! (hug)
and I like your relaxed approach idea- I hear that can make all the difference (no idea how it is actually done- lol) but I always seem to hear that when women relax it happens... I think maybe that is just timing. Like if you do something long enough- something has got to give right? BUT for your overall health its a good idea too. :)

I am due to ovulate VERY soon, I can feel it (its HUGE 22mm- I had an u/s on Friday and my lining is looking good too- YAY) but its hurting, I wish it would just burst already! :) But I'm very hopeful!!!


----------



## mandy_grovie1

Hi gals!! Hope you don't mind if I join in? :) 

I'm currently 11dpo. I am super bloated, extremely tired, and sore bbs. A little bit of brown cm, temps elevated at 99.2 ! This is the first time my temps have been that elevated, been charting/temping regularly for about 3 months now. Got my fx'd for you ladies :DD xx good luck on those bfp's!


----------



## EMandPATRICK

Updated ticker. "BY APRIL" Laine...


----------



## Afamilygal

EMandPATRICK said:


> Updated ticker. "BY APRIL" Laine...

Oo Oo, Oo Oo (disco sounds)
I like it... April it is ma dearie!!


----------



## Afamilygal

mandy_grovie1 said:


> Hi gals!! Hope you don't mind if I join in? :)
> 
> I'm currently 11dpo. I am super bloated, extremely tired, and sore bbs. A little bit of brown cm, temps elevated at 99.2 ! This is the first time my temps have been that elevated, been charting/temping regularly for about 3 months now. Got my fx'd for you ladies :DD xx good luck on those bfp's!

Bonjour Mandy!
you ticker says you are now 8 dpo, I guess that is wrong? 99.2 is SO high, Ive never had mine that high either- FX!


----------



## xzaviorsmommy

Hi ladies! Dh and I have been ttc now for about 6 months withe No luck. 
Currently I'm 7dpo and I am almost positive this is the month!
some background about me- I have a 13 month old son who was conceived by Bd'ng only 1 nite! now that I'm trying it's not happening :( 
However I've been having cramps, vivid(very vivid) dreams,.somewhat of a cold and lots of light spotting. I know it's to early to test but I'm hoping this is the month!!
good luck to all of u!!


----------



## Afamilygal

Hi xzaviorsmommy! how long have you felt this 'feeling'? when did your cramping start?


----------

